# Around The Coffeepot Ramblings



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*I finally joined*

.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


William,

Welcome to LJs. I look forward to seeing your projects.

Don't stress out about the "quality" of your projects. All of us are just learning as we go along…

Be Careful…

Herb


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


welcome to L J hav fun and enjoy while you share your work with us
and I´m sure you fit right in here and don´t be …...... of your work
I still have to get trugh the first piece of lumber …......LOL

Dennis


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


Welcome to the ONLY Online woodworking forum! This place is MUCH more than that, more like family, you'll see…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


Welcome! Do not be intimidated, we are all here to share


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


Hey Welcome to LJ. I was begaining to think I was the only Vicksburgian doing wood work. Chips


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


I was insanely happy to me Sir William, and I see that Chips has found you. Welcome to the neighborhood, and I hope you find this site as useful, informative and fun as I have. Also, I've noticed with a bunch of people on here, you can watch as their skills progress.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


Welcome to LJs! If the quality of the projects posted here intimidate you take a look a both of mine …that intimidation factor should just evaporate LOL!

Enjoy this is a great environment and the folks here provide a wealth of information!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


Hey, welcome to LJ'S, 
believe me there are many varied talents that range from the basic to the just OMG stuff. People here are very helpful and dont mind newbies asking the so called 'dumb questions'. I have learnt sooooooo much from being part of this site, with out LJ's I really dont know what I would do. 
Just have fun doing what you do and make heaps of sawdust!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


glad you decided to join us  Welcome.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I finally joined*
> 
> .


Thanks for the warm welcomes. To clear up my experience level problem. I don't exactly call myself a newbie to woodworking. I have skill and confidence to build pretty much anything I set my mind to. My problem is that while I am always willing to learn new techniques, I don't ever fall into the trap of allowing anything besides my own opinion to dictate how I apply those techniques to my woodwork. I commonly use some techniques that would make some dedicated wood workers cringe. I mostly do scroll work and I love making things like rocking toys, fretwork clocks, scroll related decorative pieces, and a wooden chandelier with another chandelier in the works in the back of the old brain. So, while some of my techniques may shock some people, I'll try something new, but if it doesn't work for me, it doesn't work for me. 
Long story short, I am amazed at some of the skill I have seen here at Lumberjocks. Now please don't get excited if you hear about me doing something like laying a photo frame in the driveway and running over it a few times with my truck to create an interesting depressed pattern, or when you see me running out of bar clamps and piling bricks on top of a project to apply force till glue dries. There's no telling what you may see happening in my shop. I'm happy as long as the end product lives up to my standards and the coffee doesn't run out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Quality and Lack Thereof*

.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Quality and Lack Thereof*
> 
> .


I notagree with your rant.
There are 2 issues here regarding the blade.
The manufacturers lack of controls on their manufacturing/packaging and the hardware store for continuing to sell what obviously was repeated returns by not pulling them out of stock. a total lack of customer service on their part.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Quality and Lack Thereof*
> 
> .


After spending hours yesterday looking elsewhere for my blade, to no avail, I check back at that same hardware store this morning. GREAT! I FINALLY got my blade. Their shipment came in. Now for the kicker. They got in ONE BLADE! Get this. They only ordered one since they have a back stock of blades that people have returned. It doesn't matter to them that they were returned for a good reason. They could at least mark them down or remoark them with the correct length that's in the package or something. No. They're determined that someone will buy them and keep them even if they're the wrong length. This just doesn't make any sense to me. 
I found an online source. I think I'm going to order an extra so that when I need another I'll have it on hand. When I install that one, I can go ahead and get my next extra on the way. I just really don't want to deal with that particular hardware store again, and noone else locally can get them except sears. I don't want the sears blade because I don't know what company makes them and they can't seem to tell me. I'd have to order one to find out. This doesn't seem right to me either. I'll just order them online so I know I can get the Olson blades that I'm used to.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Quality and Lack Thereof*
> 
> .


My response should have started out with "I totally agree with your rant" Sorry for the bad typing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*It's A Small World After All*

.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It's A Small World After All*
> 
> .


Yes William, it is a small world after all. Unfortunately the life of a woodworker is a solitary type of life where we withdraw from the world to create with the love and joy we have with wood. While we crave to be social with other woodworkers our solitary craft keeps us from being as social with others nearby. So meeting other woodworkers is almost by accident. At least this is how it is for myself. While many of us have different talents and skills its our love of wood that draws us together and strive for that social network of others like ourselves. Fortunately the world of the internet draws us together to share our passion and love of wood to share ideas and our projects. Like yourself I to lurked from behind the scenes of Lumber Jocks before joining. Seeking the need to socialize with other woodworkers and to hopefully find others nearby to meet and to share this passion in person. While I have belonged to many woodworking groups through the internet. I have found Lumber Jocks to be a constant source of communication with other like ourselves. It is with thankfulness to Martin for his dedication and love of woodworking, he has drawn us together through one of the best forums for us to socialize with one another. I was glad to hear that Martin is working on sorting Lumber Jocks by location to give us the opportunity to meet one another locally. I look forward to this new feature so that I may meet fellow Lumber Jocks near me, as so many others that have that same desire.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*I Know It's a Saw, But What For?*

.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Know It's a Saw, But What For?*
> 
> .


not sure , there is something similar used for artic survival . made for sutting ice and hard snow for igloo(not joking) has a similar shape anyway.
good luck identifying.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Know It's a Saw, But What For?*
> 
> .


A gardener's pruning saw perhaps?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Know It's a Saw, But What For?*
> 
> .


I appreciate both of your answers. I'm still not sure what it is though. I am just curious what it was originally meant for. As stated, it is a saw that cuts on the push stroke. It is old. I think maybe it was home made for some special purpose. If I ever find someone who knows more about it and has a need for it, I am going to give it to them. Sometimes I pick up things like this that I know I have no need for. I figure someone out there does have a need for it, and I hang on to it until I find them. My wife says I'm a packrat. I say I just hate seeing good things going to waste.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Know It's a Saw, But What For?*
> 
> .


I'm afraid all I have is more questison, but the answers might give you a general direction. Hard to tell from the small photos, if you can get bigger ones up here that would help. Here are the questions:

Are there any markings on it at all? Any etch or writing on the blade?
If there are no maker markings on it I would guess it is possibly a user made saw. If there is an etch but it is cut off by either the top or teethed edge, it would indicate it was an old saw plate re-purposed for something else.

Do the teeth follow around that curve? If they do it might be for plunge cuts.

Can you tell if the teeth are filed rip (would look like little chisels) or crosscut (would look like knives or skew chisels)? The grind of the teeth might indicate its purpose.

If the teeth are not all that sharp and there isn't a lot of wear indicated on the blade it might be for some non-wood cutting like JuniorJoiner suggested.

Are the brass things holding the handle to the blade saw-nuts or rivets? (saw nuts would have a screw slot on at least one side) Saw nuts would indicate a either a production or user made saw while rivets lead more in the direction of production (the average carpenter is less likely to join the handle to a saw with rivets)

Its a good mystery


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Know It's a Saw, But What For?*
> 
> .


I got an answer to the saw question today!
My brother stopped by and I thought to show him the saw. He happened to know exactly what it was for because he used to work for the company they were made for. 
These saws were a special order for a local company that sells bags of ice. The delivery truck drivers used them to saw built up ice from the insides of the ice freezers at the store. 
Thanks for you all trying to help me figure it out.

To answer the questions though, the handle was rivited on. The teeth did go around the curve and wren't very sharp but it diodn't look like they were wore down, just not very sharp to begin with. The teeth looked to funny to me because they seemed to have a "rise" on both sides instead of one (I think that makes sense, I don't know how else to explain it).

Anyway, he used to work for that company delivering ice. It was his first job out of high school. He wanted it so I let him have it. He said he wanted to put it up sort of as a keepsake. I'm glad someone could get some enjoyment out of it. Anything is better than the garbage.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*A Good Day, For Me Anyway*

.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Good Day, For Me Anyway*
> 
> .


That's awesome man, sounds like a good day hunting in the burbs.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Good Day, For Me Anyway*
> 
> .


congrat´s with the score 
it sure is a nice sampling table 
or as a table to place all the pieces on between operations 
but as a sanding table no  you better build a downdrafttable 
with all those sanders….....LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Good Day, For Me Anyway*
> 
> .


"All those sanders" doesn't even cover it. With the type things I build, I use a lot of sanders. 
As the list grows, this is what I have now:
2 different size handheld belt sanders
2 different size rotary sanders
2 sheet sanders
3 different style detail sanders
6" stationary disk sander
12" stationary disk on the Shopsmith
Rigid spindle/belt sander combo
You also have to count all the sanding accessorie for the dremel drill simply because I use them so much.

I say that two things a woodworker can never have enough of is sanders and clamps.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*

.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*
> 
> .


Oh, by the way, in my anger, I forgot something important. I'm not sure who the original designer of the display rifles are, but the plans can be purchased from www.woodcraftplans.com . They're in the section titled scrollsaw corner.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*
> 
> .


thank´s for posting this and bring the isue up 
you have a very good point here
even as a newbie with a very low budget at the moment
I can see the benefit from designers of good plans

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*
> 
> .


Thanks for sticking up for we designers William. I am glad you appreciate the time and effort that we put into making good designs. One of the reasons I started my own blog was so others could see that it just wasn't "drawing and running to the bank". There are lots of things involved in making a good design and pattern that people don't even realize and it is definitely a full time job. As you said - when you think of the cost of wood, supplies etc. the pattern is a small part of the project cost. And it can be used over and over again.

I love what I do and hope in this economy I am able to keep it up as my job.

 Sheila


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*
> 
> .


William theres a word for how you feel. Its INTEGERTY (sp but iam sure everyone gets the meaning.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*
> 
> .


Bully for you! You did right and I know all the designers are on your side and cheering. Thank you.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*
> 
> .


All I can add is, "*Amen*".


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*
> 
> .


If one can't afford a pattern, and they don't have the creativity to create their own, then maybe they're working above their abilities ( Made in China rings a bell here ). Same goes for downloading any copyrighted material such as magazines http://lumberjocks.com/topics/18947 . And if someone brings up the point "We've all done it at one time or another.", that doesn't mean they have to keep doing it. Just because a baby craps his pants doesn't mean he can't outgrow it. Time to grow up. Thanks for speaking up on this William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Great Pattern Exchange Saga*
> 
> .


Thank you all for weighing in on the topic. I try my very best to be a pleasant kind of guy. When something rubs me the wrong way though, I just have to speak up. In situations like this too, I could've done it privately, but it's a message that is worthy for all to read. This isn't the first time I've been asked questions like that one, and probably won't be the last. It never failed to chap my hide though. I don't have a lot of money. Everything I have though, including my extensive pattern collection, I've worked for or at least got honestly. I've never stole nothing in my life and I aint about to help noone else do it either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*My Lesson At The Furniture Store*

.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *My Lesson At The Furniture Store*
> 
> .


YIKES.

good thing you didn't end up owing anything, although with the time spend, you never know. at least it was a good reminder of how you need to do things.

it looks good though, both desk and office


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *My Lesson At The Furniture Store*
> 
> .


It is very difficult to work with someone when your own level of excellence is high, as yours seems to be William. Others tend to want to cut corners, or just don't have the knowledge, skill and expertise that you have developed over the years. Working with someone like this who is a friend or acquaintance make it even more difficult.

I think in instances such as this, the best thing to do is let it go and consider it a lesson. Perhaps if you want to help your friend in the future with obtaining work, you will steer him toward the simpler jobs that require less skill and knowledge. I am sure he learns a lot from working with you. Otherwise, it is best to keep doing what you do most of the time - work on your own.

Thanks for sharing the story, Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *My Lesson At The Furniture Store*
> 
> .


And cut corners he did Sheila. I just about lost a friend over the roof of that room. The way he planned it out it was built with 16' long 2×4 runners with a single 20' long camelback in the middle holding it all together. I had to walk away from the job and go home. Since it was his job, it wasn't my place to say anything, but if someone had built something like that on my property, they would be fired and arrested for trespassing if they ever stepped foot back on it. I understand it was just an office, but I don't like building anything if it isn't right. The last day, when I finished installing the desks, I couldn't help it. I did tell the lady to never let anyone get on the roof of that thing. I explained that it would hold up, but not under the weight of anyone climbing up there for any reason. She appreciated it and says she'll be calling me if she needs any more work done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *My Lesson At The Furniture Store*
> 
> .


Something I realized I didn't mention. The $350 I got for this job was not because my buddy screwed me over by not giving me money. He WAAAAY underbid the job at $700. I should have asked him before I even packed up my tools to go do the job. I trusted him though. That was my mistake all the way around.

Oh! Another interesting point to this story about the pay for this job.
The day we finished the job, my daughter had to go have some dental work done.
Guess what that cost?
$359.00
Aint life a hoot!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *My Lesson At The Furniture Store*
> 
> .


William, I can totally relate to your story. I have been there myself, more than once! Now, I work ALONE and even when I sweep the floor, know that it has been done properly! Lesson learnt.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *My Lesson At The Furniture Store*
> 
> .


I too like to work alone, Unless I am the helper,and go for guy. Very nice office and great desks, thanks for posting , We all learn from our life's experiances.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *My Lesson At The Furniture Store*
> 
> .


Wow! That should have been several grand to build that!

Some folks talk a good job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Something Good To Say About Home Depot*

.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Something Good To Say About Home Depot*
> 
> .


Get 'em young and you've got 'em for life.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Something Good To Say About Home Depot*
> 
> .


Good write-up. Lowes does do this and they run theirs twice a month

Here's the link to the Home Depot kids Workshop and heres the one for Lowes Build and Grow.


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Something Good To Say About Home Depot*
> 
> .


Thanks William, with the loss of wood shop in our schools its important to find new ways to get our kids involved in woodworking activities.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Something Good To Say About Home Depot*
> 
> .


That is a great story, William. It is great that they are teaching kids the joy of creating something themselves. There is so much that is learned from these experiences that they will keep with them the rest of their lives. Besides the time with you, they will also have the pride and sense of accomplishment that goes with making a project. Hopefully this will inspire them to do more.

I am usually not a fan of HD myself, but this story shows me that there is still some hope that these big companies still care about children and the future.

Thanks for sharing..
Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Good To Get Back*

.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Good To Get Back*
> 
> .


Welcome back!

Good luck with the pain.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Good To Get Back*
> 
> .


Not a good way to enjoy your weekend. But happy to hear you could manage to get back in the worshop again. It is good that you are able to work in the shop even if it is only to get out of the house sometimes. 
My Husband has a deteriorating spine disease and he also goes thru the tough times. Mostly tho he manages life quite well, but when those bad times come it certainly isn't fun! So I know only too well what you and your wife experience day to day! :-(

keep making that sawdust!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Good To Get Back*
> 
> .


Gee, William. I am sorry to hear of the pain you are going through. It sounds like you had a rough week. I am glad you got some time back in the shop though. I bet it felt good to be creative.

I wonder if you have ever tried doing segmentation? In looking at how precise you do your work, I think you would do a beautiful job of it. Unlike intarsia where you need more shop time and moving from sander to sander. You could do segmentation sitting (comfortably) in one place. I throw a sheet down and the little dust that I make from the finish sanding with the dremel is minimal. I do smaller stuff, but that part of the process seems to take the longest. I sometimes can put a movie on and enjoy that while I am detailing it out.

It just may be something to do to be creative when you are not up to moving around the shop. I also paint and that is a good creative outlet. Just some suggestions.

I hope you continue to feel better and have more good days. You take care, Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Good To Get Back*
> 
> .


Sheila, thanks for the suggestions. I usually have a few things I can do when I'm down. Sometimes though, like this last time, the vertebres (sp?) in my back get compacted (they say now I have four degenerative disks), and I can hardly sit up for more than twenty or thirty minutes at a time. When I'm down is usually when I do portraits because I can do those sitting down. Also, I've made up my mind that except for custom orders (quick cash money) I am refusing to do anything else until I can finally get started on my church clock. 
My reason for that is I've got a few photos of the church clock I done once before, but not real great ones. It was made out of mahogany and you know its hard to get good photos of dark woods. I usually take those photos outside in the sunlight. Well, I finished that clock late one evening just after dark. A few minutes later, a woman showed up to pick up an order I had made for her. She seen the church clock and fell in love with it. She loved it so much in fact, that she rode back to the ATM machine at her bank and purchased that clock that same night. So, I didn't have it long enough to take good photos. 
So, I've got a few things to finish up today, and tomorrow I hope to start on my clock. I'm going to try to take plenty of photos and do a work in progress blog on it. So be looking for that.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Good To Get Back*
> 
> .


William, you are an inspiration. best thoughts to you!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Good To Get Back*
> 
> .


William, I am sorry you were down.. but so glad to hear you are on your way back up.  Glad you got all those picture frames done.. I have heard it said that extra money sometimes helps relieve back pain.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Good To Get Back*
> 
> .


William:

Godd For You Sir!!! I'm very happy to know that things are getting better for you. That's a LOT of Pain! But your dealing with it! Hats Off to you!

Regards: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Good To Get Back*
> 
> .


Well, things do change, as we all know. I was dead set on not doing NOTHING intill I could start on the church clock. Well, that has changed. 
I ordered a new plan and I do enjoy projects I've never done before over a repeat. Now even on the repeats, I changed little detail. It just aint the same as doing something completely new though. I ordered this patter a couple of weeks ago and it had completely slipped my mind. I had never ordered from this company before. I am used to pattern coming in within a few days. These took about two and a half weeks.
So now my next project will be the L'il Skipper Rocking Boat. You can see the ad for the plans at http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com/Products/ViewProduct.aspx?ID=11891&Path=2949
While I'm still sore as hell, I did get to get out in the shop yesterday and picked out most of my lumber to start it. I don't know how much I'll get done this weekend. Monday though, Monday is my birthday. While I don't make a big deal about that usually, I think this year I'm going to stress that a great birthday present would be for everyone to leave me the %&#@ alone and let me just work in the shop all day without interuptions.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Kerfmaker, Drill Press, Friends, and a Tool Gloat*

.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Kerfmaker, Drill Press, Friends, and a Tool Gloat*
> 
> .


William,

Your story was a great encouragement. Thanks for sharing.

L/W


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Kerfmaker, Drill Press, Friends, and a Tool Gloat*
> 
> .


fantastic for you to resive a gift like this (I know you work for it but still)
and thank´s for sharing the story about it

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Why Do I Do This*

.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why Do I Do This*
> 
> .


I know what you mean and how you feel! I, too have a bad back, bum knee and arthritis and although I know I shouldn't work more than 4 to 5 hours in the shop, I find myself so engrossed when I'm on a "fun" project that I forget the time and when I finally realize that I'm starting to hurt, it is too late and I have to suffer! When I'm doing the fun projects I forget about the pain and do not feel anything till I stop and then I start walking back to the house like an old, old man!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why Do I Do This*
> 
> .


yep i know how it is exactly…and i do it for the very same reason…......rock on…....live life to the best ability you can..and we do it to bring happiness to others….grizz


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why Do I Do This*
> 
> .


Be very careful with overdoing it where you back is concerned. I have been more or less out of commission in my shop for gong on 4 weeks now due to the same sort of thing… The meds the doctor put me on tuesday seem to be helping now…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*

.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


Good One.
Yard Sales are a blast !


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


Norm Adams is my hero, second only to Roy Overhill. I can't believe you don't know who they are William….. I can't believe you passed those planes up man. Those newer Buck bros. planes are better than any of that old vintage Stanley or the Lee Valley stuff.

I better quit with the sarcasm, I think I just heard thunder…....


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


LOL,LOL,LOL. I love it when I meet someone like that. I just can't resist having a bit of fun with them. Norm Adams and Roy Overhill, I thought I was going to die laughing.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


I didn't know you were a collector William or I would have offered you some fine used tools previously handled by a guy named David Craig. Never heard of him? Oh you will someday my friend and those awesome Central Machinery and Harbor Freight brand tools will be worth a fortune! I have a set of turning gouges you can have for a mere hundred a piece or 6 for a thousand.

Great story, thanks for sharing!

David


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


thank´s William you just made the start of the day even better )

Take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


Great post, William. I think we have all seen that type of sales person before. I see my share of tool salesmen like that and I do think that me being a woman just adds to the mix. When I first started scroll sawing, this one guy was trying to sell me a Delta scroll saw and in telling me how 'safe' it was, he shoved his finger into the blade while the saw was on, telling me it wouldn't cut my fingers. (DUH!) What an ass! His fingers were like leather and he had the saw at a slow speed, but I still thought he was an idiot.

I should have asked him to demo the table saw! 

Sheila


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


*William* that has put a smile on my face

*Sheila* you are cruel. I like that. 

jamie


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


Sheila, I've seen the "safety demonstration" on scroll saws several times. I even tell people that one of the things I like about scroll saws is the fact that in order to cut your finger off you'd probably have to stop have way through the cutting to change the dull blade. 
However, a funny happening in my shop was when another scroller was there and we were talking with one of my sons about different aspect of scrolling when I made this statement. The other guy that was there excalimed, "yea, see?" Then he flipped on the antique Craftsman that I used to have sitting beside the bandsaw and stuck his danged finger in it. Now this antique saw used six inch blades instead of the modern five inch. Since they are near impossible to find, I had been instead cutting up bandsaw blades to use in it for rough cutting thick stock. The guy got about an inch deep cut in his thumb and bled all over my shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


I rather enjoy being a sarcastic @$$ when I run across people who are acting like the south end of a north bound mule. I had to throw in another one for you all though that you may get a laugh out of.
Some time ago I displayed my work at a bike rally here in town, specifically the rocking motorcycle I had built. There was this very young man that came by and looked it over real good. Without asking how it was made, I guess he assumed he already knew it all. 
He looked at me and said "That's some awsomely cool CNC work you got going on there. You seem a little old to be going with that kind of techno stuff though aint you?" 
I looked at him and said, "Naw sonny. I just whipped out my trusty old pocket knife and whittled it. I had to have something to do while maw fried the chitlins."


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


LOL .. )))) ...LOL William two good story´s and both to laugh over
I know the first got heart and in the moment of the accident it ain´t
but still punished becourse he thought he knew it all

take care
Dennis


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Who The Heck Is Norm Adams?*
> 
> .


William great story. I too like to have fun with these type of people. You just cant help yourself. Did he try to tell you how to turn it on!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*I Need More Of Those*

.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


You've got to get creative. I used to build guitars and used everything from rubber straps to wedges to clamp things. Recently I obtained a Kreg pocket hole tool. Sometimes I'm able to glue and screw and the screws, besides adding strength will act as clamps.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


Well, I don't run out of tools and tape measures, but I sure can't seem to find the time to spend in the shop without someone interrupting me…...


----------



## SawdustJunky (Mar 18, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


Now if no one else is going to ask the obvious, heck I guess I will. What are you doing and how the heck does your tape measure get in the path of the saw balde? There I said it…sorry. I never have the issue of cutting the tape measure, my issue is they all wind up on the same end of the shop and I'm always on the other when I need one. Go figure. Just poking fun my friend have great day.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


my mentor Patron has told me at least once (if not more))...........

you don't have enough clamps…...........and

you can never have enough clamps!!!

i have found this to be a truism on numerous occasions


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


Over 250 now..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


SawDustJunky. I lay my tape out on a board to measure the distance of my cut using my miter guage. I was cutting material too long to use the fence. I have a miter guage with a hold down on it. I got everything just where I wanted it, clamped the wood down to the miter guage. I flipped the saw switch, and run the board through the blade. The tape was still stretched out across the board. 
Like I said, this is not the first time (or the second or third) that I've done this. I thought about it and I believe the problem is that I get in a hurry while still paying close attention to the fact that there is a moving saw blade, and to where my hands are in relation to that moving saw blade, that my mind just completely blocks out the yellow tape that is stretched right out there in the way.
I know. It is a very stupid mistake that few have probably ever made. That is why I thought it would be so funny to most of you. It makes it especially funny that I have done it before.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


Quote,"my mind just completely blocks out the yellow tape that is stretched right out there in the way".
Don't ever work with yellow paint on your hands or wear a yelllow shirt in the shop.  ouch!


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


William,
Try Harbor Freight tools if you have a location close to you. I use to buy F clamps from home centers and somtimes woodworking stores. But HFT's is much cheaper. The quality is just as good as those at the home centers. You might want to look them over though as one of mine has a crooked head, but thats just one of about 40 i have.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Need More Of Those*
> 
> .


And just to clarify, my shop time keeps getting eaten up by people that want their computers fixed for free. Maybe I should start charging…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*A "Me" Day*

..


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A "Me" Day*
> 
> ..


I like it William. Just can't say enough about the value of convenience and function. Nice work.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A "Me" Day*
> 
> ..


That's cool, William! A great use of space. I love keeping things tidy, yet accessible. It's a good way to spend some time for yourself. 

Sheila


----------



## SawdustJunky (Mar 18, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A "Me" Day*
> 
> ..


I would say that was a "me day" well spend. I currently use a spindle sander in my drill press, but I have my eye on the same Ridgid oscillating spindle\belt sander. Does it really work as well as the reviews posted?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A "Me" Day*
> 
> ..


Junky, when I first bought this sander, I had serious doubts that it could possibly be as good as people had told me it was. I already had a spindle sander attachment for my benchtop drill press. My stationary belt sander I'd been using though was over fifty years old and just finally bit the dust. I cringed at dropping two benjamins on a sander. When the belt sander bit the dust though, I finally bit the bullet.
After getting it, I don't know how I ever lived without it. It's a simple tool. It basically just does what it's supposed to do and that's it, but it does it well. I completely gave up on finding a motor for the old belt sander. Since I don't need it I gave it away. I gave the benchtop drill press away since I had only been using it for a spindle sander and didn't need it anymore.
It has a belt sander and, I think, five different size spindles. The attachments are easily changed in seconds. The greatest thing to me about this sander though is the fact that the belt or spindles don't just spin. They also move up and down while they're spinning. I'm a guy who always tried to sand too much too quickly. I was always bad about clogging the sanding surfaces on my old sanders to the point that they were almost smooth as silk. The up and down motion of this tool somehow keeps the sanding surfaces cleaned and cool. That just makes it an all around great sander. 
I'd definately recommend it to anyone.

By the way, how'd the phonograph ever turn out?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Plans For The Foreseeable Future*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Plans For The Foreseeable Future*
> 
> .


My goodness, you are an ambitious man! I can't believe that you are up to tackling such a huge undertaking, but I wish you all the luck in the world. I have an envelope of plans from the early 1900's that someone from the town of Digby where I used to live brought over to me. There are probably about 20 projects in there. The paper is so fragile that it literally falls apart when you touch it. I know what you mean about the no instruction thing. These are just like that. Although they are in English and they do have some letters such as "tab a" and "slot a" to help, but most aren't labeled at all.

I for one will be really interested in seeing how you do. It will truly be a great accomplishment. I hope you do take time off when you get a chance to stop in and say 'hi' here. 

I'll be watching for you!

Merry Christmas to you and your family. Let us know how they all enjoyed the lovely things you made for them.

Sheila


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Plans For The Foreseeable Future*
> 
> .


Well William, You just have at it the first is a beautiful piece of work. 
In fact I've been looking at the scroll work done here and have been inspired by everyones work. 
Looks like I need to repair my scroll saw or get a new one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Busy, Busy, What A Challenge!*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Busy, Busy, What A Challenge!*
> 
> .


Holy, Moley, William! That is absolutely awesome! What a challenge! It looks like it is coming along beautifully though! I hope you and your family have a wonderful and Merry Christmas. Please keep us updated on how everyone liked the beautiful gifts you made for them.

Thanks for taking the time to share this with us. Take care and Merry Christmas to you and your family!

Sheila


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Busy, Busy, What A Challenge!*
> 
> .


I agree with Shiela
OMG !!!!!!!!!!
what a piece to even think of undertaking. 
It will certainly be a project you will never forget and a piece you will admire once it is all done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Busy, Busy, What A Challenge!*
> 
> .


I have the scrollers curse though. All I have is the general frame work done and I already have had about twenty thoughts of ways I'd like to improve it if I ever cut another one. That's normal brain activity for me though. If I ever actally do create all the woodworking ideas I have then I'll live to be at least one hundred fifty.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Busy, Busy, What A Challenge!*
> 
> .


This is waaaay out of my patience range! I admire your perseverance. I can see that this will be a beautiful piece, in fact it is a remarkable project.

Enjoy your Christmas with your family and come back refreshed and energized. I wish you a very Merry and blessed Christmas.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Busy, Busy, What A Challenge!*
> 
> .


Wow. 
You are truly a master.


----------



## Handi75 (Nov 20, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Busy, Busy, What A Challenge!*
> 
> .


Looks Great so far. Looks a little challanging thou. I'd be ALL up for that.

Handi


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Guess I Needed Those After All*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guess I Needed Those After All*
> 
> .


Hi, William!

First of all - let me be the first to comment on your progress. WOW!!!! You are certainly doing an incredible job. I couldn't even imagine the time and dedication it is taking you to do this chandelier. What an inspiration you are!

Secondly, I hope you are feeling better soon. I know how hard it must be to wait until you feel better to carry on with something you are so passionate about. But take care of yourself and rest and soon you will be feeling up to par again. I would imagine you will want to work on this when you are feeling fresh and healthy.

And finally, I haven't met the woodworker yet who says he has enough clamps. They are something that it seems we can always use another one of.

Congratulations on your progress, my friend! You are doing great!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*

.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


Hi William,

Fantastic job!!!

Lee


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


Exquisite detail and design. Very impressive piece, beautifully done. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


wow…very impressive….is this shipping out to the white house….dang..you did a wonderful job….


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


Most excellent. I have been eager to see the pics of it. Been so busy with the "new" job, I haven't had a chance to update on my progress. Well, there isn't any. Keep on truckin' man.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


Very impressive William! This is beyond my patience level! You could probably make your own S hooks out of copper wire bent into shape. I have done that before to hang Christmas ornament hangers. If you don't want copper you could use aluminum wire as well.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


This is really wonderful, William. Did you already have a buyer for it, or are you keeping it for yourself? I really appreciate your explaining how you did everything here. It just adds to my amazement and respect for your skill. You are awesome! Keep those projects coming, as you are a wonderful inspiration to us all!

Congratulations, Sheila


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


Fantastic!

Could you make the "dangly" danglers by using some wire to make an S-hook?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


I have thought of various ways I could make my own s-hooks for the dangleys. It's one of those situations though that I want what I want or nothing at all, and I wanted brass to match the brass chain that it hangs from. Besides, I think it looks great without them.


----------



## Handi75 (Nov 20, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


That's Awesome. I'm impressed.

How Big was your Saw? I have a 16" Saw. Would that be too small for a Job like that. I'm going to assume it is lol cause it looks pretty large.

Handi


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Putting The Final Touches On The Chandelier*
> 
> .


Handi, this was cut on a 16" Delta SS250. It can be cut on a 16". However, the middle cuts on the larger pieces will have to be cut with spiral blades, because you will not have room to turn it. 
From the questions I asked from several other people that have cut this one, I was told that it took a minumum of an 18" to cut, but doing some measuring made me believe otherwise, and the proof of that is in the finished piece. With spirals, and a 16" saw, as long as something isn't over 32", it can be cut. 
With this chandelier though, the large pieces were cut from 1/4" plywood, stacked six high, and has detailed enough cuts that you have to use small blades. I used Flying Dutchman #3 spirals. I went through about four dozen blades on this project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*I'm A Big Boy*

.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Glad to see you have not forsaken us. I hope the back hold out for you and you find some relief. Thats an interesting story on the old gent you restore chairs with. Tooling around in a 1913 Model A with a fellow woodworker sounds like an great way to spend a part of the day. It seems to me that you could do an expanded short essay on the topic to do it real justice.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


When I participated in the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal, which is about an hour from where I live now, there was a woman who was there every week who did caning. The market was a tourist-y place and she would do her work right there while everyone watched. It was fascinating.

Restoration work such as that is something that takes a great deal of time and effort - but is worth it if you enjoy it. I can see you being very good at that William because you are so precise in your work. I bet the finished chairs are amazing.

I also can relate to how wonderful it is to have a friend such as this man. My friend Bernie has so many fascinating stories of the area and his life and I truly enjoy listening to them and reliving his experiences with him. He is also a wealth of knowledge and I look to him as a mentor as well as a friend.

Keep your projects coming, as well as your stories. I enjoy them very much.

Sheila


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


William , I like ratchet, hope you back holds out to be able to enjoy some woodworking. The part with the old man is great. It would be great just to ride around and listen to his sotries. I bet some are beauts.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Hello William I intend on taking you up on the cup of coffee. My wife and I are about to head to the western side of the state. You will be one of the first stops. I dearly hope to get to see you in good health. Place it in his hands, they cure all. Now on those chairs, I love to see a craftsman breathing life back into something of age. You dont have to crank that model A like a mad man withe a brace in his hand drilling a 2 inch hole in oak, do ya?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Superdav, when are you planning your trip? Did I give you my phone number or not? If not, let me know so I can. I'm soon heading over to the shop. I'll check online tonight to see if you've replied. 
As for the model A, no, you do not HAVE to crank it. The old man (his name is Jack, by the way) installed an electric starter. According to him, he figured when he reached seventy, he was getting just "too durned old to be cranking that thing by hand". The way he has it done though, it is still possible to use the hand crank, just not necessary. Accept for the electric start on it though, everything else is original, all the way down to the coal oil lantern with a reflective lense behind it that serves as headlights. The tail light (single) is also coal oil powered with a red lense behind it. 
Jack doesn't get around too well these days, as is expected at his age. He makes do with what he has though. He started caning chairs because he couldn't do woodwork anymore. He can't stand long enough and can't stretch far enough to do it from a chair. He said he likes caning, but he is slow at it. He figures it doesn't matter though. In his words, "I aint running no race. The only race I have now it to a grave, and that's a race I'm happy to lose". He still gets out to the shop these days. When he does though, it's to tinker with something on the old Ford. If you didn't know him, you would never guess he's as old as he is. Although slow, he still walks pretty good. You can hear him well, but make sure he's looking at you before you speak to him, or he won't even know you're talking to him. 
Oh, he also has a pretty good sense of humor. He came over yesterday evening. I asked how he was doing. His reply? "Hoping my wife will die before me so I can go get a younger model. I hear the ones around twenty can make me feel young again."


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


William it will be in a week or three. And yes you did give your phone number. I will call prior to the trip for directions. I am most interested in seeing your work. Stay well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Please try to let me know a day or two ahead of time so I can be sure my wife doesn't plan for me to go anywhere on that day superD. Let me know if you have GPS. If you do, I'll give you the address. If not, I'll meet you at the nearest service station for you to follow me to the shop because without good knowledge of the area following or GPS is the only way to find it.
Any of you fellow woodworkers, if you ever come to Vicksburg, Mississippi and want to visit, let me know ahead of time so I can PM you my phone number so we can set something up. I love company at the shop that has similar interests as my own. If you like guns, fishing, or coffee, we'll have even more in common. If you don't like kids though, you may want to visit during school hours. I have a bunch of those.
I'll look forward to the visit SuperD. I'm always thrilled to show off my work. I don't have quite as much as usual to show right now though. Between gifts I gave out at Christmas and the things I donated this past year to different charities, my front room is looking slim. Three of my nicest pieces (in my opinion) are there though, and a few more pieces of my nicest work can be seen right next door to my shop, at my house.
I always have coffee. I keep sugar at the shop. I keep cups over there as well, but except for mine, I always have to run and clean sawdust out of them before using them. My own cup never stays empty long enough to get dusty. If you want cream or milk, you need to bring your own.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


I finished the chairs. I probably took way too much time on them, but that's how it is sometimes. 
I was hoping to start a larger project this week. I haven't exactly decided what that project should be though. I have had many thoughts on the subject. I can't decide though. I am really itching to do something new and all the patterns I have at the moment I have done before, many more than once. I am planning on ordering some new patterns, but it may be a week or two for me to get together some cash. What little extra money I had recently had to go for scroll saw blades. 
I will probably start on one of my projects I already have patterns for until I can get the new patterns. Here though is some links to the pattern I plan on ordering. As always, I appreciate all ideas, suggestions, etc.
Desk Cabinet
Buffet
Coffee Table
End Table
If you go check out the links, I'm leaning towards doing some larger, furniture projects. I just want something bigger to do that can be used. I've just about burned myself out on children's toys like the rockers. Meanwhile, I also want to incorporate scrolling into these projects, so these four are what I have found that appeal to me while still meeting the critieria. 
The desk cabinet I think will be just an impressive piece. Check out the size of it. The photo on the website is deceptive. That thing is close to six feet tall.
The buffet is nice. I will build the first one like the photos. After tht though, who knows. My wife wants one doubled in size with more glass in it. She says it'll make a nice curio style cabinet for her collectibles.
The coffee and end tables I plan to build as a set and cover the top scroll work with tempered glass.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


No problem William PM me the shop address and I'll put in my gps. I will be sure and give you a couple days heads up on the visit.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Oh as far as kids I got 4 they are 21,18,17, and 16. That little feller you see with the bandana around his neck is a product of the eldest. Thats my grandson Logan.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Kids are 9, 10, 11, 12, 18, 19, 21, and 26.
I hope I can get the last one out of the house before any of the others bring more back home.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Hey William:

"Kids are 9, 10, 11, 12, 18, 19, 21, and 26." Have you considered buying a TV Set for your bedroom???...LOL…

"Keep On Keeping On!" My Friend!! You're an Inspiration for us all!!

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Rick, all I did was give her a goodnight kiss and nine months later she had a child. This happened eight times. That's my story and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


HA! Likely Story William!! No One else would believe you. But I will. *....LOL…*

Same thing happened to me a few times. Or maybe I just don't remeber what happened after the *KISS! *

Maybe I can *"GOOGLE"* it and find out????










*OH NO!!!!! Rick ;-}*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I'm A Big Boy*
> 
> .


Rick I always wondered how that worked now we know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Got A Few Round Tuits (Planer Blade Sharpening Jig)*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Got A Few Round Tuits (Planer Blade Sharpening Jig)*
> 
> .


Budget whats that. My father taught me to make do. And sometimes the result is better than store bought. We once had a flat on the side of the road. We were way after the middle of nowhere. He had a tire (no rim on it), a tire jack and a can of wd40. He used the weight of the truck to break the flat down. Then placed the tire on the rim. Sprayed wd40 in the loose tire, lit a match spraying the oil over the flame. Pointed it the deflated tire. Boom. The ignition of the wd40 in the tire seated the tire on its bead over the rim. We put it on our truck and were off. All it cost was some sweat. 
Great jig William. My guess is they will keep an edge longer without the micro-bevel.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Got A Few Round Tuits (Planer Blade Sharpening Jig)*
> 
> .


Looks like a good idea to me. I think I'll do that when I need to sharpen a pair of blades.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Got A Few Round Tuits (Planer Blade Sharpening Jig)*
> 
> .


SuperD, I thought that was the proper way to change a tire. Of course, when I was growing up we always used starting fluid.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Got A Few Round Tuits (Planer Blade Sharpening Jig)*
> 
> .


good job.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Encouragement*

.


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


that's all around awesome in the rocking motorcycles so cool


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


nice to be able to help others

and to see where it goes to

congratulations


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


Is it a Triumph or a hog? 
Thats what friends are for.
Look at what you have done for me. I got a new dust collection system. And my grandson has got the best looking duck in the world to stand on to brush his teeth. It dont take long he has only 3. More are coming.
We need to do a joint double project. Ill do the fancy joinery. You do the panels and fretwork. We will make 2 of them. You get one and I'll get the other.
Or the wives get em. ha


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


If only we lived a little bit closer to each other Dave. I had wanted to make a trip soon and make a stop by KTMM's shop before making my way down towards your place. If gas prices don't let up though, my gas hog of a truck won't be going to town much, much less out of town.
Hey, your grandson is three, I got the perfect project for you to build for him. I'll have to PM you about that one some time when my eyes aren't getting so heavy. It's seems like the harder it rains, the heavier my eyes get.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


Awesome, Tell your friend that he will be made welcome here! If he can build a project like that, he *BELONGS *here. I hope he joins and please use my name to welcome him! (if that helps?)

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


Nice out come for both of your projects ;-)


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


'Sounds like he belongs here. Tell him we want him to join us "wood nuts" here in the "madhouse".


----------



## Sheesham (Mar 9, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


Wow thats one great toy for children!
And yea.. get him to take a look here..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


fantastic job-on the encouragement and passing along of information, and on the extraordinary project. 
Well done, both of you!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


That's awesome William! What a wonderful post to read first thing in the morning! You certainly made my day and seeing what your friend did is incredible! I also appreciate all the help and advice you have offered me over the past several months since I have known you. Sometimes a little help or encouraging words from our fellow woodworkers does more than we can imagine!

I agree with the others. Tell him to join our little group here. He can see first hand what a great group of people are here and enjoy all the wonderful encouragement and inspiration we have found in each other.

Great post! Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> .


Hi William;

Sure looks like the work of a highly trained professional to me. (of course, what do I know)

This fellow did an excellent job!

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*A Lumberjocks Trip*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


Hey everybody I got another refurbish to do. William has brought me a very brown #5 craftsman. She is fluted on the bottom and flat as my head its also old enough to have made in the USA stamped on it. I have got to get that plane tote built. I might do it tonight had a little to much coffee. And yes I did enjoy our visit William.
William is not telling everything. When I paid him a visit he gave me a project. I now have a dust collector to mount in the ceiling and figure out a cyclone system.
Off the subject. William and I were doing a lot of that. Has anyone noticed that about 150 days ago there were 50 new lj's created, every state in the union. I had made Mississippi my buddy to watch the activity. If they could make it where every on in there state could connect in some kind of way, we could get together and swap saw dust.
I think William there are some shots of the bench on my shop page. It was some thing I put together for necessity. And I kinda like dove tails. It was good practice.
I think we need to have some kind of local lumber jocks guild. We could work with special needs kids, swap skill sets and just have a good time.
William you missed your calling. You should have been a writer. It was a very good day. And the o2 sensor did the trick. She purrs like a scroll saw. ha


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


thank´s for sharing the day with us William and David 
from the long evening and short next day meeting with Mads (Mafe) and thomas(Napoleon) in CPH
I know its gives a fantastic boost to have got the oppetunity of sharing thought´s over the coffee mug 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


What a cool day, William! During my travels in the next weeks, I am hoping to hook up and meet Rivergirl (Kelly). We are driving through Pennsylvania where she lives and she is going to possibly drive up to meet us where the highway crosses. This is contingent on everyone's schedule, but if it works it will be wonderful to meet her face to face. I am really looking forward to it!

Thanks for the nice story. It is great to read about everyone's shop and travels!

Sheila


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


*Very nice story.
Jack*


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


It's a small world and Pigs can fly. I found out last week that a new co-worker knows superdav, who I've never actually met in person. Also, William came by my house yesterday with a piece of wood I saw in an "antique" store about four blocks from my house here in Clinton, MS. I have a hell of a woodturner for a neighbor, guess what, his son is a woodcarver and he's in the same woodcarving guild as Chips, who I've never actually met in person. The woodcarving guild was started by the previous pastor of the church I go to. There's a fellow on here, jasonjonesis , I think he's the guy that joined after buying a jointer from me. I met another Clinton local, Tubmanslim, after I found him looking for some plane parts on another woodworking site, think of creeks and sawmills. Somewhere in my old posts is one of me complaining about missing out on some free wood. A couple weeks later a guy bought a lathe from me, a little talking and I found out that he was the one who had offered the free wood. That guys name is William, and very shortly thereafter I got a new friend.

And William, Superdave and the lot, I agree, we need to have a get together. How about this Saturday at the Ag museum for the Pearl River Woodcarvers 2011 Championship. 

I'll be there, guess I need to get a KTMM nametag….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


I hope we can all get togehter at the same place and at the same time one of these days. I wish I could make it next Saturday. Unfortunately, I blew my fuel budget for the month straight to #@%& yesterday. If something comes up where I see I can afford it though, I will be sure to let you all know. I'd love to go if it becomes possible.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


Ill try to make it here's my name tag


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


Oh, by the way Dave, we talked about the other things I bought at that sale. I wound up with 23 CDs that were still good. I paid $2 for the whole lot. Among them are bands I hadn't thought of in a while.
Metallica
Def Leppard
Motley Crue
Megadeath
Iron Maiden
I had a few CDs from some of these bands, but some of these are songs from when I was a young man hanging in local bars around Atlanta. Man do they bring back memories.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


I've been talking to the ruler of all rulers (the wife). If a little something I have in the works goes like I want it to, I will be there next Saturday. If (remember I said if) I make it, I don't need a name tag. You all have met me and I don't think there will be anyone else there as big and ugly as me. Just look for the big ugly guy with the gimp leg with plenty of tattoos and a bald head.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


Hey I'm Bald , listen to big hair bands and other stuff. We need you there or we could be standing right next to one another and never know it. Wait lets all wear 2/4's on our heads. The woodpeckers will love it.
Good deal on the music.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


It's not bald, it's folically challenged.
Since it's my own thread I'm highjacking, it sounds like the perfect opportunity for another good story.
About fifteen year ago I was doing industrial mechanic work in a plant here in Vicksburg. Since the rules said no hair, I kept my waist length long hair rolled into a bun and tucked under my hat. I was welding on a shaker when I removed my hood to wipe all the sweat off my forehead that was starting to run into my eyes. When I did, my welding cap fell off too and landing about fifty yards lower on the floor. Since I only had one pass to go and I was in an area that noone would notice my hair out, I figured I'd finish the pass before making the long climb down.
What I did'nt account for was the guy welding above me. Before long, a piece of hot slag hit the top of my head and caught my hair on fire. By the time I made it too the mirror to check out the damage, I looked like Bozo the clown on a bad hair day. This just wouldn't do. I had the bright idea of shaving it all off so it all would grow back evenly.
I got it all off and couldn't believe how much I liked it. I had been taking thirty minutes on my hair every morning for years and was having to tie all that mess up every night to avoid tangles. Now I could just wash and go. I haven't been able to allow my hair to get longer than about an inch ever since.
Of course, the landing strip, as my kids call it, that goes down the middle sort of helps with that ongoing decision.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


Oh, and the 2×4s are a negative. My head is flat enough now. 
I just sent you both a private message about next Saturday. I hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


You guys are making me awful jealous out west here. There has to be a law against your having all this fun. lol
Thanks for sharing with us. I love to hear about all these high-tech **************************************** getting together. Have fun guys. Rand


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lumberjocks Trip*
> 
> .


Rand there has got to be a ton of you guys out there in SoCal.
I showed William Silk. He thought it was bigger than it really is. I replied' "I want to whack on em a little bit. If it was bigger one lick and they would be done."


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*

.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


I was going to type up personal messages to the friends I visited with today. I don't mind telling you all publicly though. I had a great time today. Chips, please let us know anytime your group has something like this again so we can come. I will try my very best to get to the meetings when I can too. To all of you though, I deeply apologize for leaving when I did. I especially owe an apology to KTMM. That's twice now I have cut a visit with him short. I was having such a good time today though tht I over done it. Soon after KTMM arrived is when I started realizing just how much stiffness was starting to set up in my back. If I didn't leave when I did, I'm not sure I could have made the trip back to Vicksburg.
Also, BigTiny. I got you PM. I will write back as soon as I can. I just needed to get this cleared away before I go and lie down. 
So off to bed I go. I hope you all enjoy the photos. I started to post all the photos I took. I figured I'd stop tbhough. It may have been going overboard to post the over eighty photos I took. Besides, a couple of other members there had cameras as well. Some of their photos may have turned out better than the ones from my old camera.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


thank´s for sharing the day with us William 
I can only say one thing about all theese carvings in one place …... Waaauuuuw

one thing your link to Chips jewlry box doesn´t seems to work

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


What a cool story, William! Thank you so much for all the pictures and sharing them with us. I love seeing shows like this and it must have been great to meet up with friends from LJ's too. What an awesome day. And to have your son with you is all the better. It must have been a wonderful experience for him and I am sure it is one he will remember for the rest of his life. Great story!

Sheila


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Wait, I got a slide show and a short movie of the coolest hinges. Dennis its the hinges on Chips box. And all of you guys I had a great time. Oh and KTTM gave me yet another refurb a great ole fluted #6. And I bought a great hand carved zebrawood chip carving knife. That was a mouth full. William you started this. Great *IDEA*! 
I wrote all that and no bad jokes, wow!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


thank´s for the music David 

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Thank you so very much for finding the broken link Dennis. Computers are finnicky. I failed to put a space between entering the link into the script box, and the next word in the sentence. This was causing the an error message when you clicked on it. I've just tested it and it's fixed now. 
Anytime anyone finds a broken link or any other problems in my posts, please make a comment and tell me. I'm still learning, but I learn nothing if noone points out my mistakes.
SuperD, the slide show is great. You get an idea of the event without having to read through all my ramblings. I do tend to ramble sometimes, thus the reason for the "around the coffeepot RAMBLINGS". Get it? Get it? Good, I thought I was the only one. 
Now you see what you got me doing. You have to provide the jokes so people don't have to read my attempt at them.
I wish you or I one would have gotten a video of the grease pot, the one I bought for my son. He has officially now gotten everyone that has walked into my house today with that little trick. 
Sheila, he is already bugging me to death about going to some of the Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild's meeings. I wanted to carry one of my children. Having a very large family, I try to do things indiviually with them when the opportunity arrises. I picked this one because he has shown a huge interest in woodwork. I wanted to introduce him though to other types besides just scrolling. Although I would love to have all my kids scrolling along with me, they have to see all the other options out there and make up their own minds. My mission I think was accomplished. All he can talk about now is carving. Christmas comes before his birthday does again, and we have to plan presents for thigs such as that, but I can see a good quality pocketknife or some small chisels in his future. 
Oh, and Chips, I don't recall the name of your friend, the one that used my camera to take the pictures of us Lumberjocks, but he also made an impression on my son. He's the one that explained the sassafras root to him, and he now has to smell any wood he comes near. I think he is realizing that all different species has different textures, look, and smells. He was home and explaining all this to his brothers when e picked up the cross you gave him and realized the strong aromatic cedar smell to it.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


William thanks for posting this and inviting the local LJ. The three of you coming, made my day. On a personal note the girl feeding popcorn to the birds an the boy in the wheel chair on "A Day in the Park" were mine. I think everyone in the club has a piece in this display. We are already thinking about adding 2 more panels to it.
Superdav721 Thanks for your post on Youtube. I love the action of those hinges too (totally unexpected) but actually I would call that one a latch. Also thanks for the education on Plane numbering system. I learn something every time I meet a LJ or Woodcarver.

Like LJ, wood carvers are the friendliest people in the world. Please come and join us. PRWC

KTTM I think you were the first close LJ I meet on line. It is great to finally meet you in person.

Bob May Took the pictures.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


What ever you do don't tell him the sassafras tastes like root beer. You will be reliving Charlie and the chocolate factory. And the gooseberries taste like gooseberries and the snoozeberries taste like snoozeberries. And I don't wanna know what cottonwood tastes like.
OK bad jokes over
And William you keep rambling it makes for good reading.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Cottonwood tastes like crap. No, literally. If you've ever bent down as a teenager and one of your rude buddies farted in your face, yea, that's what cottonwood tastes like. You can't work with a wood enough without accidentally finding out from sawdust what it tastes like. 
The mahogany I use has a nutty taste to it though. I thought about sprinkling some in my coffee.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


All I can say is WOW! It's great to finally meet the guys I've seen and talked to online. Today was a great day for me, I am really happy to have met so many people, including a few guys that aren't lumberjocks (YET). William, don't apologize for cutting a get together short, I can relate. If you get wore down, take a rest. At least you know the limits. Also, I note the comment from William, normally when you go to something of this nature, it seems that it will be full of the most arrogant people. I can happily say that with one exception this was not the case for this meeting. I only say that because of that one individuals' prices and the fact that he is part of a guild around here, who's name shall not be mentioned. Anyway, that guild continues to up the price to their annual show, class and membership 5-15% per year. (They must be from Madison) I've found two people in that guild I actually can speak to…. Let me drop the rant here. 
I've always heard the roots are deep here in the south. After today I know so….... It really is a small world after all…....
Also, I think today was officially the third greatest day of my life.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Ok OK let me guess the birth of your child-1 the day you married your wife-2 the glare of the sun off of William and my bald heads. 
You know if we stuck our bald heads together what that would look like right? 
Dont go there.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Chips we must have been typing at the same time. It was great meeting you and all of your fellow woodcarvers. Yall sure do make sawdust slow though. And the latches were amazing along with the rest of the box.
I want you to know I spent about 2 hours outside chip carving with my new knife. And I only needed 4 stitches, I still got 9 good ones left.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


thank´s William 
now I will go and see it 
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Dennis, you also owe yourself to see David's link above to his video on the hinges. These hinges are handmade wooden hinges. That's cool enough. These are handmade double hinges though. Ok, that's even cooler. Then, I think just to make us all feel inadequate, Chips performed a coup de grace. There are double hinges on the front and back of the box. On one side, the double hinges serve the original purpose of hinging both way. The other side didn't really need the double action feature. He wanted it all to look balanced though. So what did he do? He built the double hinges for it anyway. Then he his magnets in it so that when you close that side, the part of the hinge that sticks out in the way automatically moves itself out of the way and latches against the sides of the box.
When I first seen this in action, I surely thought the unused portion of the hinges were going to give him trouble. I'm always thinking ahead and forming images in my mind of things before they happen. So I seen (only in my mind) Chips clumsily fumbling with this unused portion and using his hands to move them out of the way. Imagine my shock when they moved out of the way on their own and latch shut with a snap. 
I am so glad Dave got a video of this. I have a video camera, but I seldom take video because I don't have the software to turn the video from my camera to be able to put it online. Any video I take is stored on little small disks that look like miniature DVDs. Then I can hook my camera up to the TV with RCA jacks and watch my video. I haven't gotten into posting it onmy computer yet. Before anyone starts making suggestions, I'm not ready to do so because of lack of computer knowledge either.
SuperD, now that you made the two heads together comment, you have made a commitment. Next time we get together, we both need to shave beforehand so we can get a picture of THAT to post on Lumberjocks. 
Now please tell me you re joking about the stitches. Please don't tell me you actually went home and cut yourself. I'm debating on getting my son a carving knife. That is NOT what I need to hear right now.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


oh yes I did see the vidio and those hinge is awesome 
I still have to figur out how the they works , but I gess there is a little knop thats interfear
with a hole in the side of the box just infront of the magnet 
but seeing how they work was great , I had to see the vidio four times … LOL
and I have just been to the jewlry box site and look at it , and yes yes its a real jewlry box 
if chip ever talk about he needs more practic time before he mooves to bigger projects
wuold you please slap him gently with a big board over your knee … 
so his ego can bee nursed the propper way … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


This was a great post and I really enjoyed it. I wish that I lived close enough to a woodcarvers guild to attend the regular lessons because it would really help with my carving. The closest one is 50 miles one way and that is a little far for me to get involved with something on a regular basis. It looks like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Not cut just jokin. But that knife is sharp. William if you going to do it get him some kind of good glove for his holding hand.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Actually, just to get him started, I planned on getting him a small "Old Timer's" pocket knife like one that I carried for year so he can sort of whittle a little to get a feel for it. If he wants to try chisels, it looks like I'm going to have to break down, bite the bullet, and finally, FINALLY, sharpen the small chisels I have. I bought them a long time ago. Unfortunately I haven't used them for what they were intended for though. There are two of them, a flat one and one with a ninety degree V-shaped cut on it, that have been perfect for removing glue squeezeout though.
My biggest problem now though is figuring out how to do this. I have four little ones. I think the one you met yesterday would actually be fine with a knife. One of the other ones is a maybe. The other two though, I don't want them looking in the general direction of a sharp knife. They'd figure out a way to cut their throats with it. So, out of fairness, something that is a constant battle when dealing with four young boys, I've got a decision to make. His birthday isn't until next January. If I get him the knife now, the others feel cheated. I can't afford to buy "gifts" for them all right now. I'm thinking of getting ME a knife and letting him use it. Then maybe getting him his own for Christmas.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


I agree if its your knife then you choose when he uses it. Meantime sell him on the thought of the planning process. A bar of ivory and one of those pumpkin carving kits from the dollar store.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


I vote for soap. Somewhere I have seen a book on soap carving. I will try to find it an get you a link. Super glue will glue soap and soap can even be painted.


----------



## LuvACarver (Mar 20, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


So glad y'all came to the show! I loved reading the blog and your interactions with one another! What a blessing that y'all got to meet each other. Looking forward to your coming to our meeting!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


LuaAcarver, welcome to Lumberjerks, I mean Lumberjocks. We're glad to have you. 
Chips, this proves that you learn something new every day. I would have never guessed that super glue would hold soap together, or that it could be painted. Is there any certain type of paint to use? And on the glue, would you just glue it like you would the dishes my kids break, or is there a special process to it? For example, I've had to do a process with certain glues on porous materials where you put a film of glue on both edges, allow it to set, then glue it together. This information would be helpful. It would save me some testing, because now I'm just curious as all get out.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Sorry It took me so long to respond to you. I may have caught up with the sleep I missed this weekend. I have never uses super glue on soap. I found out in the soap carving meeting we had. I found a soap carving book http://www.treelineusa.com/basic-soapstone-carving-book.html or http://www.woodcarvers.com/bk239.htm I'm not sure they are the one I'm thinking about. I'll continue looking. This one not Soap but http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080183/28636/Kids-Crafts-Woodcarving.aspx


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


Thanks Chips. I will definately be checking into these. I was digging for my "Old Timers" pocket knife today. I want to find it. I've had it since I was about his age. I use to whittle wood with it years ago. Nothing as artistic as what I seen you guys doing. I just killed times with it and made chips of wood. I know I still have it. I just have to locate it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Pearl River Woodcarvers Guild*
> 
> .


what a wonderful write-up of the event and SO very cool when fellow LumberJocks meet


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*

.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


William, you're one lucky guy!!! I'm never that lucky with my scroll saw repairs. And, I'm never felt like an idiot before (don't be looking at my fingers that are crossed because of that little white lie, either!!!!).


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


I would paint me a big ole white arrow on the edge of that knob. That reminds me of Sling blade the movie " got gas in it?" Can you come find that knob on my truck. I need a few extra horses back.
That shore is a lot of dust for a scroll saw.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


 even you had the right to have some luck from time to time 
just remember to share the luck with the rest of us …. lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


Verna, we'll all ignore your little white lie. We know that you're like some people we all know. You never make mistakes. Now I'm moving back before the lightning strikes.
No Dennis. If I could figure out a way, I'd keep the luck. Dave's been sending Murphy to my house too much lately. So I need that luck.
Dave, I think the easier answer would be for me to stop scrolling once in a blue moon long enough to check the settings. And a lot of dust on my scroll saw comes from a lot of scrolling. See that pile in front of the saw? It at the right in the photo. That's the pile that I always forget, untill it build up enough for me to hit it while changing blades and it falls into my lap. I've come to the conclusion that this falling pile is the reason I find fine saw dust in areas that (to keep this safe for this site) create a condition that is very similar to a bad diaper rash. The running joke between my wife and I is when I undress for a bath at night. If she's in there and sees me knocking all this out of my pants, she asks "What have *YOU* been doing in the shop today?"


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


Hi WIlliam,

I like fixes like that, but hate it when it's something that I might have thought of. But it happens so gradually, it's difficult to notice.

Lee


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


As a charter member, I would like to welcome you to the idiot club William.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


It's good to know that I'm not the only one that suffers from the occasional (that's occasional for you, nearly constant for me) lack of inteligent action/reaction to real/imagined problems, difficulties and/or life in general.

*(0
-> D
(0*


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


Hey William, where is the DC on that prolific producer? Maybe it was trying to tell you it is suffocating under al that saw dust. lol
Stefang, Gee a charter member and you haven't invited me to join YET. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


I promise you all, I do clean up my scroll saw table after every project. I just vaccumed it clean last week. I use a lot of spiral blades. They create a very fine saw dust that gets every where, and LOTS of it. 
Now I need to snap a photo of my cutout bucket. Ya'll would really get on my case then. I have a bucket besides the table where I throw the cutouts from my scrolling, well, the one's that make it there anyway. I neve claimed to be good at basketball. I haven't done anything with that since before the Chippendale cabinet. The bucket sets between the scroll saw table and the drill press. To say it is overflowing is an understatement. Tiny cutouts are over the top of the bucket, all around it, under the scrollsaw table, and I can't see the base of the drill press anymore.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


knock knock

who's there

n'idiot

n'idiot who

.....................

good save
cheaper than buying a new saw too !


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Easy Scroll Saw Repair (I'm An Idiot)*
> 
> .


Get a a trash can and a gallon of elmers glue all. Place cut offs and glue in bucket, stir. Pour contents on sidewalk and let dry in sun. Take saw dust from scroll saw, mix with glue, form a cap on top of pile of cut offs. Take scroll saw blade make flag, place on top of sawdust cap. We will name it Mt. William . call it modern art and sell on ebay for a thousand dollars


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*What A Slob*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *What A Slob*
> 
> .


I dont toss anything either. I will force myself to when I cleanup but I hate it.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *What A Slob*
> 
> .


I find my cutoff box fills up than empties through use than fills up again. Keep telling self needs to build a wooden box and stop retaping that one. Where did I put that grey tape.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Underground Furniture Company*

.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


Wow William, that's quite a stash.

A very lucky find.

Lee


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


Dude you let the cat out of the casket. Now everybody knows where your stash is. Ok I'll bury the jokes It will be put to better use than just thrown away. I am glad to see you get it. And you have shared this resource with your fellow woodworkers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


Wonder what everyone was so concerend about? We are woodworkers, are we not? Wish I was so organized ;-)) Nice shop and wood pile!!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


More like nice wood pile. I see you decided to build a shop around it to protect it. lol. Maybe I'll have to call around and see if we have any casket builders throwing out good wood around here. Could be a great score.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


OK ,Vicksburg, Mississippi, look out !!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


"Wowser!"

That is some stash, William! You could build a barn with all that! How cool! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


Topomax, it wasn't concern that people were expressing. They were just wondering how I came to have so much lumber. They've seen the stacks in the backgrounds of my photos and made comments wanting to know where it came from. 
Bubinga, I don't look for Vicksburg to be over run with people wanting the wood. It isn't as easy as it sounds to get if you haven't got a few advatanges that I have on it. I live close enough. I have a couple of buddies that live down that way that call me when they put it out on the lot. They sometimes put wood out several days straight. Then they may not put none out for months. As a matter of fact, the wood I got yesterday was the first I've gotten in about three months. Then when you get it, some people think you're just set. You have to look at each piece to find the defects. Some have crack that will mess you up if you don't look carefully for them. A lot of it was glued up wrong to where you can only use part of it. The big one to look at is metal. You have to be careful about metal fasteners and such that casn ruin blades. Because of all this, a lot of folks don't want to mess with it. Without it though, I wouldn't be able to afford to do much wood work at all.
SuperD, you're always good for a good (yea, right) joke or three.
Sheila, I'v been so busy that I haven't even commented on your blog. I have breifly read them though. Welcome back.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


If that pickup could stray to Winnipeg, I'd be quite willing to buy the cokes, and even throw in a tot or two of 151 proof rum to go with them. (drool)

I have a casket company in the neighborhood, but I don't know if they manufacture there or just warehouse. Probably the latter with *my *luck, but I intend on checking, just to be sure. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


TIny, check with any company that makes wooden items. Before the casket company, I was getting material from a pallet company. I'm not talking about nail filled wood. I was getting material that was cut wrong or had too many knots (any any other rejectable wood in their opinion) that had never been on a pallet. I think the old guy there even through some great wood in sometimes just to keep me coming back to get all his scrap out of his way.
I've gotten cutoffs from sawmills for next to nothing.
I've gotten exotics before from a high end cabinet company. That one was great until another guy offered money (more than I could possibly afford) for all the extra from that place.
What I have learned is that any company that makes wooden product has offcuts and scrap. How and what they do with that scrap varies from company to company. Some have a different need for it. Some already have buyers for it. Some are glad to have you haul it off. The only drawback to this is that in these circumstances, you have to take the good with the bad. Put a wood heater in your shop though and even the bad becomes a plus.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


Time for a dedicated wood storage shed/room/building to make room for more tools. LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


Jim he has one and its got wood in it to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Underground Furniture Company*
> 
> .


Actually, there are two rooms off the side of the shop. One has some wood in it. The other is mostly Christmas decorations. If you look at the photo above with the cottonwood, oak and pecan, even though there isn't a door, that's a seperate room. So, uh, yea, I have several seperate wood rooms. If I keep getting wood though, I am going to have to figure out a way to finance renting an of site storage room for wood. I guess I could just quit getting it, but a lot of this is too pretty for firewood, which is where it would go if I don't get it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*

.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*
> 
> .


How did you know I love trains. Keep it on the tracks. Chips


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*
> 
> .


You want me to enlarge it and build you a rocking train Chips?


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*
> 
> .


Can we have live steam.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*
> 
> .


I don't actually think I'll be building adult size rocking toys in the very near future. It is an idea though. One of the pattern catalogs I have does offer adult size rocking horses.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*
> 
> .


choo choo. looking good mr. conductor


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*
> 
> .


Nice work, William.

Lee


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*
> 
> .


William I like the solid boiler. I have this plan from somewhere, dont remember where I got it, but it shows slats around the boiler. This is much better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *New Spin On The Rocking Iron Horse*
> 
> .


I'm sure it's the same plan Gary. As a toy, the slats look decent on it. After seeing the one built by Bones though, I like the solid look much better. I usually try to mix up the colors when I build these too. This one is going to be only two colors on the train though. I'm going to do dark walnut stain for the train itself with colored accents. I haven't decided yet between blue or red for the accents. 
I picked this pattern up a couple of years ago. It's getting about time to buy another set. These are getting worn thin. I, like Chips and many others though, love trains. I grew up spending a lot of time at my Grandfather's house. He was a painter for Illinois Central Railroad for forty-two years. When we were kids, he's carry us to work with him on weekends. For years, while growing up, it was a childhood dream to be a conductor when I grew up. We have strange wishes when we're young. I also spent some times with my uncle (grandfather's brother) growing up and wanted to be like him when I grew up. How many of you ever wished to be a train hopping hobo?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Down But Not Out *

.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


It was a great day yesterday getting to come out there for a while and have a good time filling up a pickup.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Hey I had a great time. Yall aught to see the sign in KTMM front yard, wait I got a pic.









And William thank you for the wood! Buy my guess it was about 500 board feet.









I have already used the 2/4's KTMM gave and installed a sink with a oak top. My wife has the best garden table on the block
Hey William now I got this









and you keep the coffee hot. You are going to have to run me off.
Great job on the table saw!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Great inspiring post. Thanks William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Thanks everyone.
I'm glad ya'll enjoyed yourselves.
Well it looks like ya'll made it without losing anything. 
How much coffee did we drink Saturday?
I went to the shop yesterday to fiddle around with the carousel horse before taking these photos. You know it doesn't matter waht time of day or time of year, the first thing I do when going to the shop is, make coffee. 
I put on the pot of coffee and went to the back of the shop. I got my cup, came back to the front to find most of my coffee ground in the pot. The basket was overflowing. Hey, I got this. It's happened before. The little doojogger thing-a-ma-bob that stops the coffee from flowing if you take the pot out from under the basket gets stopped up and causes water to overlfow. Clean everything up, including all the ground out of the pot and the doojogger thing-a-ma-bob, and put on another pot.
While waiting on that I went to put on some music, Johnny Cash. 
I have to interupt this story to say that I had such a good time that I forgot all about the dance that SuperD and I were supposed to do. So I apologize to everyone. There is no video of two idiot Lumberjocks dancing. We'll send out an extra apology to the Big Choperoo on this one.
Where was I? Oh! Back to the coffee pot square dance.
When I came back, there was coffee grounds all in the pot again. Now I've made two pots of coffee and haven't had my first cup. I'm getting veeeeeeeery aggrevated. No worries though. I've seen this too. It's when the thing-a-ma-bob is so far gone that it can't be fixed. All you have to do is take it completely out of the filter basket and it's fixed. Thereafter, you just have to be careful. Taking the pot out before it's finished brewing will cause a hell of a mess. So, confident that I'm good now, I anxiously waited for my fist cup of coffee. Remember, I've now made two pots, but no cups to drink, so I'm watching this sucker this time to be on the safe side. 
Eh! What the…..............?
In the end, here is what I figured out. I think the pump was going out on the pot. Instead of being a drip coffee maker, it was now a pour coffee maker. The water was coming out so fast that it was overflowing the basket, washing all the coffee grounds into the coffee. Thankfully, I'd seen this before too and knew just what to do.
You throw the coffee pot away and go buy a new one. 
A trip to Big Lots netted a new coffee maker for a cheap price, so I'm back in business. I'd love to rib you guys about burning my coffee maker up, but I got to thinking about it. That old coffee maker was bought at the Dollar General, about eight years ago. So, I guess it had served it's useful lifespan. 
And you're welcome anytime, any of you. Just don't expect me to get on that contraption there with two wheels. The only two wheeled machine I mess with anymore is my band saw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Oh, and we don't get to see the garden table?


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


William my dear friend, *please* don't wait to post a blog to your buddies here until you have something done in the shop. We *want * to hear from you and to know how you are doing. *You are our friend!* Whether we have met you in person or know you only from your posts here, you have become a friend. They say you can learn more about a man from the work he does than any other way. I really believe that is true, and your work speaks volumes about you, and all of it good.

As I've mentioned before, I too suffer from severe back trouble. It gets so bad I need to take Demerol 50 mg, up to 4 at a time, and this in addition to a fentonyl patch and over a dozen other pills per day to control the pain. I know well the depression that accompanies chronic pain, but in my case (like many others) I can't take anti-depressants. The side effects are worse than the depression. I get severe and constant anxiety attacks whenever they try me out on a new one. No fun.

One thing I've learned, buddy, and that is an old saying my dad taught me. Didn't really make all that much sense back then, but as I grew older, I "got it" more and more. "A burden shared is half a burden, a joy shared is twice a joy."

We all know the added joy we feel about a successful project when we postr it here and get the feedback from our fellow LJs. We also know the added joy we feel for our friends here when they succeed in a project and see fit to share it with us.

Why should the other half of that old saying not hold just as true? You've mentioned the relief you feel by sharing your problems and seeing that your friends here* understand*. Nobody is getting on your case for "whining", they are genuinely concerned as they would be by the same problem in a family member. Why? Because we LJs* are* a family! A wide spread family, true, and one that's got more than its share of "woodies", but a better behaved to each other one than most "flesh and blood" families.

My point is, we do care about you my brother, and we worry when we don't hear from you. You've seen the "anybody heard from Joe Blow lately" comments here when a brother or sister disappears for a while. Why do you think we post them if we don't truly care?

Please, sit down at the old keyboard and letr us know how your day went. Heck, if things get really bad, do what I'm forced to do often. Set up the computer on the coffee table, lay down on the couch and practice typing one handed. I'm up to over 30 words a minute that way, and find using both hands difficult now. Sharing your burden will help you deal with it, and help us keep up with what's happening with someone we care about. You.

Be well.

Paul


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Ohhhh dance what dance. I didn't forget, I just didn't remind you. And Ill get a pic of the table. And you needed a new coffee pot. The old one was getting to much saw dust flavor


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Thank you for the kind words Tiny.
I have a reason for waiting until I have something to new to discuss before typing up a blog entry. When I'm down I mostly sit at the computer and either read articles here and there about wood working, or lurk and answer posts on Lumberjocks. As much as I can see that some of you here want to know how I'm doing, I can't really see them not getting fed up with me quickly if I write a blog on Lumberjocks about reposnding to blogs on Lumberjocks. 
I mainly wrote this particular blog, as I have in the past, for the benefit of certain members who have contacted me privately asking if I was ok. For those that know me better though, they see me enough on here that they know I'm around, because I answer or comment on other's posts almost daily. 
I won't wait until I'm through with the current project though. I haven't done a blog series on it because it's too stretched out when I'm going through a bad spell. I pomise to add a blog at certain point though. What you see in the photos above about the carousel horse are a perfect example. Normally I would start a blog series on it and add daily updates to it. However, the results you see above are a combination of about a week and a half of sporatic work. Normally, if I'm feeling well, that would be less than three day's work. So I'm sure you can see where this creates a problem. 
Now this time has been especially hard for me to post a blog entry because I like to show my work, however small, with photos. I haven't had any photos to show though. It's been rough going lately. I've been meaning to take photos, but haven't. I've been stealing whatever short bursts of shop time I've been able to get and doing whatever my back allows me to do. Because of this, by the time I wear myself out (quickly as of late) I just haven't felt up to going to the house and getting the camera to snap photos. All the photos you see above were taken yesterday. 
I do look for things to get better in the coming weeks though. My kids will be out of school and spending a lot of time with me. It is a blessing to have them in the shop. The four that will be with me all the time are very young, but always more than happy to help Daddy. Tiny things, like bending over to pick up the pencil that Daddy has dropped is so much help that I sometimes don't even know how to make their young minds understand it with words. One of those boys can do that with no problem and with a smile because they got to help. Myself, on my worst days, that bending over to get a pencil is all it takes to send me back home, not able to continue. 
Take Saturday for example. I felt pretty good Saturday. I bent over once to get a bottle of water to make more coffee. It hurt. On a worse day though, I wouldn't have even been able to do it at all. I kind of felt bad at one point. I had to sit down in my wheel chair. When pain starts to wear on me, my wheel chair is the only seat I have that is halfway comfortable. I guess I'm used to the way the high back wraps around and cradles my back. SuperD and KTMM thoughare the only ones outside my immediate family who have seen me actually sitting in a wheel chair in a long time. I know it probably sounds stupid to some, but I spent so much time in a wheelchair (2 1/2 years at one point) that I don't like people seeing me in it.
I also know what you mean by the anti-depressants. The television makes it sound like there is a magic pill for everything. There is not. Some people can be helped with medication because of chemical imbalances. For some though, the root of our deprssion is our situation, not chemically related. For us, the situation has to change to help the depression. Medication does nothing to help. It only masks the problem. For me, the medications they tried to keep me on didn't help my depression. They were trying to keep me so zoned out that I was like a zombie. It was not helping me depression. It was taking me out of life so that I was basically brain dead and just didn't know I was depressed anymore. At one point they had me taking two zoloft a day and three wellbutrin a day. I stopped one day and questioned what the hell was I doing. 
Nowadays, I take a knew medicine. It's called woodwork. It's this wonder drug I found. It doesn't completely eliminate deprssion, but it is much better than anything you can get at the drug store. For people with pain issues like me, it is real useful. When you're not able to get to the shop to do the actual wood work, all you need is an internet connection to read up on and learn new skills right from home. 
Once again, thanks Tiny. I'm going to tell you what I've told a few others. If you ever want to talk, or want to know what I'm doing if I haven't posted a blog in a few weeks, you're always welcome to send me a PM. I am glad to talk privately with fellow Lumberjocks. I check Lumberjocks almost daily. I like private conversations because I sometimes get to talk about other interests too that would probably be frowned upon in the public areas. I've been wanting to ask lately if there is a allowed place here to talk about completely off topic things. I've not done it though simply because I already know the pot that will stir up and don't wish to go there. So I have come to realize that that is what private messages are good for. 
How's the plans for your trike going? You can answer with a private message if you wish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


You just didn't remind me.
I see.
I'm going to post a note on the wall right over the new coffee pot for your next visit. You aren't getting off that easy.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


I am glad to see you back here too, William. I think you have a lot of valuable information to share with all of us and I am with Paul in that we just like to hear from each other.

The last week where I had the muscle spasms in my back was something that reminded me of what you go through probably most days. I know several of the LJ's here have chronic back problems and I really feel for you all. You are right about the depression. I found myself feeling very depressed just because of those couple of days of pain. It sucked not being able to even sit at the computer and I felt like my body was betraying me. I really missed talking to my friends here and I thoroughly appreciated the wonderful thoughts and PM's from my friends here and on facebook. I believe that it helped me get better faster and gave me a purpose. It is nice to know that you have friends all over the world. And I believe these are real friends.

Some days I don't know what to write for my blog and I don't think I have anything interesting to say. I am not one of those who has to write every day, but I like to because by the end of the post I usually give myself a direction of what I want to accomplish for the day. It is funny, but it seems that when I write about nothing at all, those are sometimes the posts that have the most responses.

I like that people here aren't "all woodworking" and I think that the off topic stuff is what helps us get to know each other as people. We are all more dimensional than just our woodworking side and I think that is why we are so inspiring to each other.

In any case, I am happy you posted and I agree with Paul - you should post anytime you want.

Oh - and here's my view on coffee . . .










Have a great Monday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


That poster is a little inaccurate. For some of us, we have become so immune to caffeine that it doesn't phase us. I usually finish off my last pot of coffe at night right before I go to bed, and I sleep like a baby as long as my back isn't hurting too bad. What hurts me I think is when I don't have enough caffeine in my system. Sometimes, with health problems, I have to go in to have test run on me. Some of these tests require me to get up and wait until after these tests are done before eating or drinking anything (sometimes ten or eleven in the morning), including coffee. I get cranky going that long without my coffee. I have a two cup rule in the mornings. That means don't make eye contact with me until I have at least two cups.
I do try to contribute when I have nothing to write about. However, I sometimes can't get enough to make an actual post. I can usually find other's posts that I can comment on though. 
As for the off topic conversations, there have been problems on this site with it in the past. We won't go into that argument. I think management is alright with it as long as it's mixed in with the regular, on topic, posts though. What I was talking about in my response to Tiny though I don't think management would stand for. I think Tiny and I could start up a quite lengthy post just on the planning stages of his trike that he wants to build. Lord help us when he actually starts the build itself. I think management would want us to keep that in private conversations instead long public posts. 
If there is a place that his trike build would be acceptable, I wish someone would tell me. I think others would be interested too, but I'm not willing to chance stepping on other's toes to find out. I know there's other sites we could talk publicly on. Somehow though, I like keeping my Lumberjocks buddies on Lumberjocks. You may notice that I seldom stay on topic completely. I'm a rambler. I'm always rambling off on one tangent or another. 
I am glad your back has gotten better though. I don't wish back pain on anyone. Years ago, before I broke my back, I was one of these manly men who thought I could handle pain. I know now though that there are three things that will bring the strongest man to his knees. Those three things are back pain, toothaches, and by stomping his toes hard enough.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


I know another one. Sabotage his coffee maker. Oww did I say that. Luke did it. I told him not to. Gata go


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Yes I had to buy a new coffee pot. 
If I hadn't have happen to had the money at the time though, I have another at the house.
And a perculator that I could put on the coleman stove.
And if all that fails…...
I'm coming to your house and stealing your french press.
So take that.
There WIIIIIILLLL be coffee!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Get Luke's press, he has one to, plus he is closer. Just ask the ole gezzer next door!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


I'll come get your's and his. If ya'll are that intent on sabotaging my ability to make coffee, thus turning me into a crazt man who own more than one firearm, then I'll need spare coffee making abilities.
So next time ya'll come, I expect my coffee pot to work the day after. 
I could have kept the old worn out coffee maker and served ya'll coffee full of coffee grounds next time.
See?
I was only thinking of my buddies when I went and bought the new maker.
This new one is black, so you can't see the saw dust buildup on the sides of it as easily. 
It has this knob that turns on the top of it. Since I can't read chinese, I couldn't figure out what it was. I went over for a little while today and made a pot. That's when I figured out what the knob is. It somehow adjusts the coffee strength. Turn it all the way clockwise and it makes coffee that tastes closer to tea than coffee. Turn it all the way the other way though and that coffee is GOOOOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Oh Dear God he found the coffee JOY knob! Look out Vicksburg


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


I don't know what the coffee joy knob is supposed to mean. I don't know whether to be scared or excited. I'm so confused. 
Coffee joy isn't here yet though. I hope it will be by next month. I was told by a store representative the other day that I have complained so much that they are going to begin stocking french roast coffee again in the brand that I can afford. They had removed it from their shelves about six months ago. If they bring that back, THEN I will have a coffee heaven.
Ya'll can relax though, I'm not going to mess with your french presses. The day I came down to your shop was the first time I've ever had coffee from a french press. It was DELICIOUS. However, I don't think I could drink that on a daily basis. I've drink coffee for years. I drink it not to stay awake like some people, but because I like it. That good cup of coffee you made me was a delight, but it was also the first cup of coffee I've had in years that made me as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. It was good, and strong.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Triple espresso dude, with a caffeine kick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


SuperD, tell the story about the chickory. I've always loved coffee with chickory. I can't help it. I was raised up spending a lot of time around my grandfather who was only a baby when his father came from France to South Lousiana. After listening to you tell me about it though, I'll never think of chickory the same way again.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


I to have a a lot of Cajun in me. The people were mainly poor, so to stretch there coffee they needed something to add. Roasted blue flowering cabbage. The flavor you taste is burnt plant. I hate it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


I used to love it. Now I don't think I'll ever drink any again without thinking of cabbage, which I hate with a passion, probably because we practically lived on cabbage at times while growing up. 
Oh well, maybe I'll have to go buy me a french press too. They have a real nice one down here at the outlet mall. We have a store here called Kitchen Collections that has great deals on stuff like that.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Target and some have said they have seen them at walmart. I paid 20 bucks for mine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


The one at Kitchen Collections is $14.99. You know me though. I'll hold out for a little while and see if I can find one at a yard sale before I buy one from a store. 
Yes, I am king of cheap.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


I have a french press and I like it, but I would think you would need a microwave or something else by it to make your coffee hot. I make a pot and then drink it throughout the day. After the first cup, it needs to be reheated. I don't like the coffee pots with the warmers because after a bit it really tastes bitter or burnt from being heated so much. I usually get the President's Choice Dark Roast beans and grind them as I use them. I love dark roast coffee because I like creme in it and the regular stuff is kind of wimpy. I also like a touch of cinnamon in it. I just sprinkle some in with the grounds and it gives it a really nice flavor. They say cinnamon is good for you anyway . . .

MMmmm


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


I have several way of getting the coffee hot without a microwave or coffee maker. 
I have several Coleman Stoves that run off or liquid fuel. I like the old one's that use the liquid. I don't like the newer one's that use the little bottles of butane. I have several cookers that run on five gallon butane bottles. During the winter, I keep a pot of water on the wood stove anyway. 
I like doing things without electricity anyway, just because I can and it keeps me in practice so that when the lights go out I know what I'm doing.
Last month we lost lights for two days. When the guys came up to work on the lights, they asked if I had went to the station up the road for my coffee. I had to show them my Coleman Stove with the perculator and demonstrate to them how I made coffee at home without electricity.
My family and I do a lot of camping, so I own a lot of survival gear (a lot because I have a large family). SuperD has commented several times about the number of coleman lanterns I have. There's ten now hung up in my shop and I still pick them up anytime I see them at yard sales.
Another funny one I like to tell is about the week following Hurricane Katrina. We lost all lights in Vicksburg for over a week. People were panicking. Some left town because they thought they couldn't survive without lights. We lived in town then. People in the neighborhood were gatherin at the corner every morning and discussin how everyone was holding up and keeping up with events. Mostly they whined about the lights being out. Most of Vicksburg were living on MREs that the National Guard was handing out here. We kept right on cooking regular meals every night. 
We had folks come by asking if we were alright and if we needed anything. We'd tell them we were fine. Once, we had people check on us while my wife and I were in front of the house preparing spaghetti for dinner. They were dumbfounded. They wanted to know how we were cooking. I guess they'd never heard of butane. 
Then it got to a point where folks were worried because local official were thinking of shutting off the water because low levels in the reserve tanks were cauing water contamination. People were panicking because they didn't know what we were going to do. A couple even sent the panick into a frenzy when they mentions people dying of thirst. The funny thing is that we lived two blocks from the Mississippi River. I tried calming people down with this, but they couldn't believe I was suggested that we drink water from the river. The hilarious part about that is that all the drinking water in Vicksburg comes from the river either directly or indirectly. It's just purified is all using chemicals. Boiling is does the same thing. What was I thinking though? These people couldn't cook without electricity. How were they going to know how to build a fire and boil water?
We had family come up and stay with my family and I because they had children and didn't know how to take care of them. We wound up with tweny people under our roof. At one point, they were upset (the wife was actually in tears) because they were running out of clean clothes. They were amazed when I calmly started washing clothes, in the bath tub. 
I'm sorry. 
I rambled onto another direction with this. 
Oh well, I'll leave it anyway. I do apologize how I ramble on way off the course sometimes. I guess I take coffee pot ramblings to mean I can ramble.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


Hi William.

Not much new on the trike project, other than a saddle I bought from a guy on Kijiji, a local buy/sell site. At $30 it was too good a price to pass up.

As for posting here when you haven't done anything in the shop, there is always the videos and articles you've seen in your surfing the web that you can provide a link to and a short critique about. It lets us know you're still kicking and could lead us to a site we might otherwise have missed. I know some of the sites I've discovered this way were among the most interesting I've seen. It was such a mention over on Tommy McDonald's site that lead me* here.*

I'm presently planning a toolbox on its own legs with a shelf underneath for my cased air tools. It will be about 18×18 x 30 inches without the legs which will be about 36 inches. Also planning a couple of "flippy" stands for my electric stand tools like my scroll saw, band saw, drill press, jointer, and belt/disk sander. I want to mount my lathe on the stand Poopiekat was generous enough to give me, but have some alterations that will have to happen first to make it fit correctly and right now I haven't the room to do it. Also having to much trouble with my back to even go to my shop, let alone do anything in it. Just can't face the basement stairs.

With any luck, the weather will dry up a bit and my back will improve with it. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!

Paul


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Down But Not Out *
> 
> .


You are correct Tiny. Next time I see a site that really interest me I will post a link to it. 
As for videos, when I watch many videos, I seldom watch wood related videos except for the ones I see here on Lumberjocks. When I do though, I haven't gotten the hang yet of posting videos. I could post the link I recon though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Progress Made, and Newest Toys*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Progress Made, and Newest Toys*
> 
> .


Paint the horse but don't paint the mane an tail its to purdy Looking good William. Now build 19 more and I will stop by city park and commandeer a merry go round Say your getting pretty good at scrollin that hair, think you could woop up a wig I think I am going to run away now. Three bad jokes and its late. Nice nail guns you got there. Nice horse and glad to have you in the shop again.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Progress Made, and Newest Toys*
> 
> .


That sure does the trick and saves a heck of a lot of time, I know, I have a set of 3 too and I love them. They make multiple nailings a breeze and you don't need 3 hands to hold the piece, the nail and hammer too!

Your latest pony/horse/unicorn? looks good so far. I would like to see it in full color when it's done!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Progress Made, and Newest Toys*
> 
> .


Lookin' great. I like your Dad's day present too. Yeah, a poor depth adjustment is such a pain.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Progress Made, and Newest Toys*
> 
> .


Why do I suddenly hear a calliope playing "The best night of the year" in the distance? **

Looking very nice, William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Progress Made, and Newest Toys*
> 
> .


Thank ya'll. I'm glad ya like it. 
This one will be a carousel horse Bearpie. I think I'm going to be more satisfied with this one than I have past ones though simply because I can show the wood grains instead of painted surfaces. I'm not a fan of paint at all. 
SuperD and Tiny, both of ya'll make mention of merry go rounds. I actually would love to build one. I read a book one time about a man who lovingly built a full size carousel one piece at a time in his shop over a period of about twenty years. Everything was made of wood, even the gears, except for the electric motor that run it. It was so nice that there were numerous offers, both before he completed it and after, to buy it at a very high price. He turned all offers down. After the project was complete, he then spent the next ten years decorating it tediously down to the very last perfect detail. Everyone thought he was crazy. He worked on it. He tested it to make sure everything worked correctly. He'd let people see it, but wouldn't allow anyone to ride on it or even to sit on it. It was not revealed until he died and his will was read. 
His youngest son was born just as he was diagnosed with terminal cancer and given six months to live. The merry go round, carousel, that he's now spent thirty years on (much longer than his six month life expectancy) was left in his will to his grandchildren who were toddlers at the time of his death.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Progress Made, and Newest Toys*
> 
> .


As always, I love to see the progress on what you are working on. I agree with the others - I love the natural colors of the mane and tail. All of your work is so detailed and beautiful! Nice to wake up to see it! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Progress Made, and Newest Toys*
> 
> .


Hi William.

Congrats on the nice Fathers Day gift.

The 23 gauge pinners are fantastic!

Very nice work.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Progress Made, and Newest Toys*
> 
> .


Lee, I never realized what an asset to the shop a 23GA nailer would be. Anyone doing very detailed work, I would recommend they rush out and buy one as soon as possible. I don't make such recommendations often. I never realized though that an air powered nailer could shoot pins that are almost invisible. 
Sheila, the natural colors are what has me excited about this project. I wouldn't be able to do that without the new nailers though. The detail pieces of the tail and head are put on with the 23GA pin nailer. You'd never notice the pins in it if you aren't looking carefully for them. They are as small as needles. 
This 23GA pin nailer is one of those rare tools that will ultimately open up whole new possibilities for me. To put that into perspective, the last time I said something like that was when I first learned to use a scroll saw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*

.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


william

Those are so nice, they prob. would sell like hotcakes. What do you use for paint/finish? i have a pair of ankle braces.due to the big C. and deveeloped RA in 2000. So i sort of know where your comming from. But have three healthy kids,so i have no complaints. Some days you eat the bear-some days the bear eats you. The best to you!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


The first horse body is stained with pecan stain. the second one, the armored horse, body is stained with dark walnut. All the other colors are simply latex semi-gloss paint, until the last one, the one I'm currently working on. 
On the last photos, the body is stained pecan. The hooves are painted. Everything else is bare wood. After everything as you see that one now is done (still a long ways to go), I will cover the entire thing with shellac. I want the whole thing showing the beautiful wood grain. The only exception is the hooves. I still haven't decided what to do about the flowers.
All the stain I use is Minwax. All the paints I have used so far have been Behr from Home Depot.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


Very pretty. I like the Armored and the last one the most. To me the mane is the best point. Great job. And I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


well William i have to say , knowing your situation and the pain you go through, these are amazing and for you to have made them is even more so, you have my respect brother…and you do beautiful work…those who get it are very lucky…god bless you for what you do for others…standing applause …grizz


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


Thanks grizz and SuperD.
The Armored Horse and the last one are my favorites too. The Armored Horse because, well, it's an armored horse.
The last one simply because like I've been saying, I'm finally building it the way I wanted to when I ordered the plans.
All this could have been prevented I guess. The first one was built for my brother's wedding. My original plan there was to make them a plaque with their names and marriage date on it with a matching frame to put their marriage liscense in. Somehow though, a simple one day project turned into that carousel horse. How do I get myself into those sort of things?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


These are all wonderful, William! I also like the armored horse the best. It just struck me as quite a handsome beast! All your work is so cool! You really do some wonderful projects. This was a treat to see them all side by side here and the many different variations. They are just amazing!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


Thanks. This all goes back to what we were discussing a day or two ago though, redoing things. Even as I do this one, I think here and there, after I've completed some little part of it, things I could do differently if I ever made another one. There are endless variations on a project such as this. 
You may notice the only thing I am happy with one it, the head and tail. Besides color, they have went almost unchanged since the beginning. 
Now I've thought of another variation of the Armored Horse. It would look neat in white. I'm not sure if anyone else woudl get the irony though. I seen it in an old movie. Let me explain though, I like picking apart old movies and finding the ridiculous in them. This was an old movie that had in it these nights on armored horse. They were getting ready to ride in against the enemy. One guy was concerned of their iminent slaughter. Their leader though calmed them all when he pointed out their dark armor and the fact that they were riding in under the vail of night. All the time though that this leader was talking with his dark armor and all I couldn't help but notice one flaw in his thinking…......HIS HORSE WAS WHITE!!!
I'm sure the enemy, if they noticed them coming would not see the dark armor, but also think to themselves that those white legs sticking out there were nothing since they didn't see white armor to go with it as well. Thinking about that old movie scene just made me thing of a white armored horse. 
Ok, I'll stop boring everyone with my craziness now. I can't help it. I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


Oh, I can pick up just about any project that I have and figure out something that I can do better. I think it is in our nature!

A white horse would be awesome but I do see the comical side of the sneak attack! I am looking forward to seeing it done. I am sure it will be awesome like these are.

Take care and have a good day!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Evolution Of The Armored Uni-Carousel Horse.*
> 
> .


Hi William,

Really beautiful work on these. I like 'em all.

Funny how building something can lead to so many variations.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*

.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


its really coming along…pretty awesome William, glad your doing it a little at a time,,, much better then sitting in the house…to me, its one thing to see a complicated project get done by one who can crank it out, but its another to see accomplishment by one who has challenges and still gets something done, and i have to say i really admire that in you…just keep working at it…..its looking really good, grizz


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


That is so fine. One of my favorites. I would go for the final finish.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


William, This is gorgeous and it definitely looks finished and in my opinion doesn't need anything more except a rider! I showed this to my wife and she says the same thing "it is done" Perhaps some shiny finish??

I can sympathize with your pains as I, too, have back problems but it doesn't seem near as bad as yours.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


Break out the Carrousel. She looks fine just the way it is. You know when that 6'th sense says something. Listen to it. Great job William. It needs to be in a fairy tail…

Have you had a chance to scroll a little on that book Stand?

I will come see you shortly and bring a big ole pain killer called Laughs


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


I think all of you are right. I think it's time to shellac it. Thank you all for the opinions.
SuperD. I'm sorry, but no, I haven't done anything with the book stand yet. That's next on my list when I finish this. Anytime I work on more than one project at a time I get so unorganized (even more than usual) that neither project turns out very well. So I have to finish this before I start anything, even the book stand. I promise it's next thought.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


Sometimes less is more. Looks pretty good to go for me. Here, let me help you find that can of shellac…..


----------



## anahills (May 30, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


The post is very informative. It is a pleasure reading it. I have also bookmarked you for checking out new posts.

 Vishal Mittal Architect


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


That looks GREAT!!!

Lee


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Do, Done, or Overdo? I Don't Know*
> 
> .


I love just like it is! Can't wait for the finish to go on . I think there is just enough decoration as is ,too much would make it too busy and take away from the piece. Excellant!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


Oh now there is no pressure, you know I have to split it perfectly. I think I will use a splitting wedge and a 3 lb hammer
William that looks great. I will be over with my Japanese saws in a bit. I cant wait to see the outcome. I don't think you told the folks but that a chunk of cherry. It should look nice in a bit after the sun gets a holt of it.

Feeling a bit better? 
I am, been riding my new steel horse all day. 62 miles to the gallon. And saddle bags waiting to carry saws..


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


I don't think the question is How many lumberjocks, Rather How many pots of coffee to steady Dave's hand. lol
Here's to a great time. Enjoy guys.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


great idea Rand personly I have to have 5 pots before my hands goes from shaking in inches 
to be meassurred in mm at the mornings

William and Dave great fun you two have 

how many clever DIY´s does it take to shift a lightbulb …......... 7
one to holdfast in the used and the new bulb standing on the table 
four to walk around with the table one to hold the new bulb beside the table 
and the last is the one that knows how to give orders

have a great safe day in the shops 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


That is a great book William! Patrick Speilman was one of the pioneers of modern scroll sawing I believe. I had the pleasure of going to his shop and meeting him at his home in Egg Harbor, Wisconsin a couple of years before he passed away. He was always one of my mentors and one of the nicest people you would ever want to meet.

He was a high school teacher before he became "famous" in woodworking and he actually wrote many text books for schools. He signed one and gave it to me, but it is in my storage in Chicago and I don't remember the name of it. I suppose it doesn't matter. It was just the fact that he offered it up and gave it to me that is important.

Those designs he does are what I call classics. They are something that I can see you liking - especially after seeing the type of projects you do like your chandelier and the beautiful desk you made.

The book stand will be great! It will be even more special being that the two of you worked together on it. You are lucky to be so close to some other LJ's here. 

Have a good day! Sheila


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


Rand and Dennis, you know we have to have coffee. I got it so bad I loaded a full stanley thermos in my saddle bag over the tail pipe. The weight of the thermos pulled the bag down over the pipe and burnt a hole in it. The coffee was still hot
Very nice story Sheila. The man lives in his books and the people he has met.
Thanks everyone…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


I'm sorry SuperD. I forgot about telling the wood species. I do plan on setting it in the sun after you do your thing. I want it to turn that reddish color you told me about before I put a finish on it. 
How many pots does it take to get SuperD's hands to the center of the bookstand? Sounds like a screwed up tootsie roll pop commercial to me. I will have the coffee ready when you come though. With this new pot though, you gotta pour it outside the door. I hate this thing. It is impossible to pour coffee into the cup without spilling it everywhere. 
On the motorcycle, keeping the coffee hot is of the utmost importance. Nix the bag and attach metal straps to hold the thermos right next to the exhaust pipe. There you have a *********************************** coffee warmer. I remember a show from years ago where a guy cooked meals in his car to enjoy when he got where he was going. He attached corn on the cob in tin foil sitting on the exhaust. He cooked a steak medium rare sitting somehow on the intake manifold. He even had a bowl he found that he put inside the hubcap to keep the salad tossed. That's thinking outside the box.
Dennis, you forgot that you need one more DIY fellow in there to explain to everyone that if the table was not built with handtools and the proper joinery techniques then they'd all better get down because the table will never hold. 
Sheila, I have recognized the Patrick Speilman name since the beginning of my scrolling. It's hard to even research scrolling much without his name popping up. He was one of the greatest. Another favorite of mine is Dirk Boelman. 
Yes, there are some pretty good patterns in this book. I only seen a few complete projects that I liked enough to do. There are so many basic designs in there though that I may use in the future on larger projects. That's the great thing about books like this one. It's basic designs that can be used in so many ways by people like me that can't draw a straight line without help. In the back of the book is several good beginner clock designs. I don't particularly like them because I have done so many larger and more detailed clocks. I seen them though and thought they may be good designs of any of my younger sons ever want to try their hand at scrolling. They're simple designs that still create real nice results on the finished piece. I'm glad I picked the book up at that yard sale. I only paid fifty cents for it.
Another interesting thing I found in the book though. Anyone remember the seven foot tall desk cabinet I recently done? There was an arch that went across the middle of the bottom section. It's called a victorian arch. I knew that. What I didn't know until yesterday was that the arch on that cabinet was designed by Patrick Speilman. The cabinet itself was desinged by someone else. That arch though, the exact arch, was in this book. I wasn't sure when I first seen the pattern for it in there. Then I flipped the page where it shows an example of the arch in furniture design, and there's the bottom of the cabinet. It doesn't say so, but if you look carefully in the photo you can see the bottom of the drawer details, and the enclosed shelf details to each side of the arch.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


I have many of the Spielman books and always searching for more. He too inspires me more that most any other pattern designer; Shelia is #2.

Now IF a coffee pot is all you have, well that is good for the first two hours and then it gets to be *BEER* time in my shop


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


Well let me know jerrells if you ever want to come to my shop then so I can go get you some beer and get it on ice. I never was a beer drinker. I used to love tequila on a daily basis. I'm afraid I quit drinking some years ago though. I have no problem with others drinking in the shop, as long as they don't try to dance on any tables and never put their beer down on my tools or tables. Liquid rings on anything makes me very very angry.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


nop I didn´t becourse its was a woodworker like you who build it 
and an average DIY wuoldn´t know how it was done 

you better have 25 pots ready at the time Sdav arive on the bike

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


"and an average DIY wuoldn´t know how it was done " 
You got me Dennis. I can't argue with that logic.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


I heard someone say coffee….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


Coffee, coffee, COFFEEEEE!
If you dare go watch this one, be sure to be ready to read subtitles. It's sang in french. Pause if you have to. Be sure to read all of it so you won't get lost.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


Aint no copper getting my french press. Take the wife but leave the coffee pot alone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


A friend of mine sent me the link to that video. I figured you might like it. I know now that I got too much south Louisiana in me. I actually understood some of that.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


Nice Work on the Book Stand, Both of You!!
Mr. Speilman started a lot of Scrollers on their journey… I bought one of his books the day I got my Saw, later obtained two more, and spent many hours cutting his designs and sharpening my abilities… 
I cut that very pattern twice… once the same-size and then at 1 1/2X for a sign…








As for Coffee… I couldn't live without it!! 8-D


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


That's nice Littlescope. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


Thanks William… I made that out of Mahogany left-over from my "Ark" project. It was just shy of 2" thick… I went through a blade or two on that one!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


Yes, material that thick will eat up some blades. I like the look of scroll work in thicker materials like that, but try to limit the thick cutting to smaller projects. I love scrolling. I don't love changing blades over and over that quickly though.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


I use pinned blades only, so it's not that bad… Changing or re-inserting the blade is the nature of the beast and after a few tens of thousands of times it goes pretty smoothly… 
At one point, the small V-block that the tightening screw went into stripped… I replaced it with a length of threaded rod, a couple of nuts, and a washer I bent in the vice to simulate the V… I had to use an adjustable wrench to tighten and loosen it each time!! But I mentioned it to my Dad and He machined a new, heavier one and hardened it for me… One of his last machining jobs… I've been good to go ever since!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *How Many Lumberjocks Does It Take To .........?*
> 
> .


I don't mind threading blades. It's the changing broken blades too often that I don't like. 
The pinned blades I use aren't bad at all. They are thick enough that they last a good long time even in thick two inch stock. I have cut detailed project though in inch and a half thick material that could only be done with very thin blades. I cut a very detailed dragon once in one inch oak that used up a blade about every two to three minutes. 
I use a Delta SS250 for most of my work. It's what is considered a beginner's saw, but it's been good to me. As for threading blades, all I have to keep working is the top clamp. With the Quickclamp II system on it, threading and reattaching the blade is a breeze. The bottom clamp only has to be messed with when I break a blade and have to change it. It is in much the same shape as you described before your Dad helped out. The square nut and bolt in it broke long time ago. I've got it fixed up with parts from the random parts bins at the local hardware store.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*It Takes Two*

.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .



















Ok! After just preaching to one of my kids about procrastination, I realized I must practice what I preach and get my butt over to the shop to snap a couple of photos if I didn't do nothing else. 
Also, since the topic of this post was in twos, I wanted to bring up something else in twos. I've asked on my personal blog at blogspot a few times for some of my readers to send me photos of their projects for me to post on my blog. I have two guys that have sent me photos. I thought some of you may want to go to my blog to see. One of them has sent my a lot of photos. Some are already up and I'll be posting more of his work over the next couple of days. I usually never do this, but it is excellent work they have done. I have permission to use their photos on my blog, but not anywhere else. So I didn't feel comfortable posting them here. I am in the process of trying to get both of these guys to join Lumberjocks.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


Looking good. Looking real good. William, I actually have a project that will probably only take a day to make coming up real soon. I think you'll love it, since it will KNOCK YOUR SOCKS OFF WITH THE AWESOME POWER OF VERY LOUD METAL….... I'm having to find small side projects that can be done rather quickly, since this bench is probably going to take me all summer to complete.
I was hoping to get some work done this weekend, but I spent it recovering from a day long headache from Hell.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


Are we talking loud metal of tools? Or loud metal such as heavy metal music? I love both. 
I look forward to seeing what you make. I know your shop time has been limited lately.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


That book stand came out excellent, Great Combined Effort Guys!!
Did you have an anxious moment, at the end, when you popped it open? ;-)
Hope your back gets better for you my Friend…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


Super D popped it open. I don't know if its because he's done one before, or if he's just that good, but it didn't seem like he was anxious at all. He made it all look easy. If I wasn't already wise enough (wise meaning my [email protected]$$ already tried it before), I'd give it a go on my own.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


Ok sorry guys haven't been online much. Motorcycle fever.
First the bike.








Now that was a great story William. I had a great time. The saws I brought were a dozuki and kataba. I started all four corners with the dozuki then finished with the kataba.

I only took one photo. Sorry..









William I think with a little chisel work it will open up a little more.









And if you noticed it took me 3 cups of coffee to get it split.
I only ate 4 bugs on the trip there and back. Not bad for this time of the year
Now what kind of wood thingie can I make for my bike…. hmmmmmm?


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


Wood coffee cup holder for the bike, it gets my vote.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


Wooden license plate trim.
Wooden light trim, all of them.
Wooden seat (ouch!).
You can make anything out of wood.
My seat mount is proof of that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


KTMM. I didn't get your text until this morning. I turned in early last night. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


Nice looking skoot, dude. I've seen a couple of nice jobs done on wooden saddlebags if that gives you any ideas.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It Takes Two*
> 
> .


Wow! a bike with dust collection! Definitely a Lumberjocks machine. lol I'm still looking for the blade, Dave. lol

There has to be a law against you guys having this much fun. Best wishes to all, Rand


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Gorilla To The Rescue*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


Good Grief Charlie Brown. Now it took you, me and a gorilla to make a book stand. Wow. 
Looks like a very good mend in process. Only time will tell. Good luck on the contest. May bee they will have pity and award you a sharpening stone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


I hadn't thought of that. Now, according to my original riddle of, how many Lumberjocks does it take?, I guess we're up to three. Since the gorilla is right there on the Lumbrjocks homepage when I open it, I assume he's a Lumberjock now?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


Of course if we have a gorilla Lumberjock, he'd look like this.








No he's not just picking his nose for the fun of it. He's making something. All lumberjocks make something. What's he making you ask?


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


Me, you, and the Tormek to the rescue. Sounds like you whacked it with a dull chisel. I'll help you fix those dull chisels soon.
I'm gonna try and get out and sharpen all my "whacker" chisels this weekend. If you head to Williams again soon SuperD, swing by and I'll send a lender set with you to take.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


I will have to give the wood gorilla glue a try. I had used the other one before (the one that grew) and it was amazingly strong. I am happy to see that you rescued your project though. Stuff like that happens to all of us.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


I wish I had thought to point that out Sheila. The regular Gorilla Glue (the one that grows) is terrible for wood. I say it's terrible because fo that exact reason, it grows. If used in a joint, it will expand to the point of destroying the jont that it is supposed to be holding together. I originally bought the Gorilla wood glue by mistake. It was beside the Elmers in the store and I accidentally picked it up. Until then I hadn't even realized that Gorilla made a dedicated wood glue. I realized the mistake at checkout, but decided to give it a go anyway to see if it was any good. I have bought nothing else since. I have had to point out to a lot of people when discussing glues though that they do make a wood glue. There are a lot of people out there that think of the expanding stuff when you say Gorilla glue. 
I love the Gorilla wood glue though, especially for things such as some of the large clock I've built. As long as there are no stresses causing things to be pulled apart, all you have to do is hold two pieces together for three to five minutes and they're there for the duration. I have put joint together like this, no clamps, and tested them the next day and couldn'r believe the strength they had. A simple butt joint, as long as you make sure they have glue all along the joint line, will break the wood itself before the glue fails. 
I usually apply glue to one surface and join them together. I have found that it works better on very hard woods (like pecan) if you apply to both surfaces. This will create extra squeeze out, but that is just the nature of using glue I recon.
KTMM, I greatly appreciate the offer, but no thank you. I won't use them even if you send them. I never use someone elses tools. It never fails. If I use someone elses belongings, something will go wrong. What I do need to do is get together with the sharpening master (you) and learn to get them sharper than what I have been. Actually, what I may need to do first is to get a better set of chisels just for things like this. I've been eyeing a set of Marples at Home Depot.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


I was like you in that I thought there was only the expanding GG. I am definitely going to try the one for wood. I agree that the expanding gorilla glue was one of the strongest glues I have used. I am sure there are many of us who have stories of using it and then after realizing how it expands, try to get if OFF! That stuff is STRONG! If the wood glue is anywhere near as strong as that, without the expanding mess, I think they may have a new customer!

PS - Can you sand it decently?

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


It sands out well, but it is like most other wood glues. It will pretty much guarantee that finish such as stain will not penetrate. So, if you're planning to stain your project, you have to be very careful not to get it on surfaces that will be stained.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla To The Rescue*
> 
> .


That makes sense. I figured as much. I just don't like those kinds of glue that stay kind of stretchy and roll rather than sand off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Gorilla Did It's Job*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


I am happy to see the repair came out. Now get it inside before you break it again. And you have to resort to super gorilla glue


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


I am absent minded sometimes. I was sitting it outside the large front door of the shop to get that sunlight like you and I talke about SuperD. Then today, I was moving my wife's jeep over to the shop.
Long story about the jeep. I'll tell you about it later. I'll just say I'm about ready to set fire to it. It's costing me money I don't have.
I thought about the book stand and slammed on breaks. I stopped the Jeep about two inches shy of running it over.
It is now on my roll around table under the window on the inside. That is where it will stay until I get around to putting finish on it. I don't think I could repair it if I run it over with a vehicle. 
That would not be a book stand. That would probably be more like the world's worst wooden puzzle.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


Oh, and I'm still waiting to see that garden table you build for the wife. You promised pictures.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


I did it in 2 hours and a framing gun. Nothing special but she will get her done. You have the same luck as me. Murphy Syndrome



















Now dont tell anybody but I have some nice pieces of that oak on my bench. I am making a mini bench. And man does that stuff ever plane nice. Thanks


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


It does the job and looks like it's well constructed. Now I got to go onto something else before my wife walks over here and sees this. I don't want to build one right now. I can already hear in my head, "Well if he can build that for his wife, I want one too. That would be perfect for potting my flowers on".


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


Believe it or not, those studs have a lot of memories for me SuperD. The four with paint, stain, etc were used to redo this house before we moved in…....

SuperD and William, I plan to blow you away with my next project…........... time for some metal, in wood, so to speak…...

Working on my bench too. I feel it's something I shouldn't blog about, so I won't


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


OK now the dang table has meaning. 
Cant wait to see it Luke…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


Everything has menaing SuperD. Everything. Nothing in life happens without reason and all that jazz. You know this. It's the reason I have no hair. I pulled it all out trying to figure out the meaning of life. 
I already know what he's building. I already know what 's he's building. I already know what he's building (sang with the anoiyance of a small child when he's thinks he knows a secret that you don't). I can't wait to see the project KTMM. I checked around with a couple of guys I know locally about what I told you I would try and find. I have come up empty as I usually do in my recent (recent meaning for a couple of years now) luck of finding things though. Ten years ago I could have put my hand on a couple dozen good donor parts within the hour. I hope you have better luck than me on finding some.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


What are we looking for may bee I can help?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Gorilla Did It's Job*
> 
> .


Can't say online. It might spoil the suspense. 
I'm sure KTMM wouldn't mind telling you about it though if you shoot him a text message. I started to text you and tell, but thought better of it since it isn't my project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Lazy Day Turned Busy*

.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Lazy Day Turned Busy*
> 
> .


Yes, this is a good find, put it to good use!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Shop Fun........Cubed*

.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


William, I know exactly how you feel being unable to do much and getting depressed about it. I have actually just gone down to the shop and sat there to get the feel of the place.
Last year I to made a box withing a box after watching a U-Tube video. I just used a piece of a 4×4 post cut down to 3×3. The thing that makes a better job is quality forstner bits and selecting the correct speed for the cuts. If the bits smoke when cutting then the speed is too high, generally the bits operate a slow speeds and are dependent on size.
Be very careful when cutting the inside box corners that are left connecting, use a very sharp knife or hacksaw blade - they are awkward to get to using regular tools.
I sanded mine as best I could and put Danish oil on it. The grain showed nicely and gave the wood a nice light sheen.

PS. I used Freud bits
Have fun


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


Thanks Roger. 
If I didn't get any better suggestions here, that is what I was going to do next, get a post from the lumber store. I think they're made out of pine or something. I know they're a softer wood than what I done these out of though. That mahogany is an easy cutting wood, but drill bits seem to catch the grain sometimes and give it hell.
I have cheaper bits than Freud. They're from Harbour Freight, but I Sharpened them and they cut clean in anything I've used them in. They're just catching that grain. I have a Ridgid floor model drill press and I ran it on the slowest speed. Working with something so delicate when you get down to those last few micro sizes before getting ready to cut away the inside cube, I was scared to go any faster with the bit than the slowest speed possible.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


You made the right choice. The projects look good!! When people ask why I wear 2 pair of sunglasses, I tell them to prevent and control migraine pain. I have had them nearly every day since June of 2000 and a lot of them for 6 years before that. You can either get up and go or lay in bed; your choice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


So true, TPSurvivor.
I suffer from depression. I have ever since my health went down hill and I'm not able to get up and go every day like I used to. Before my wreck in '99 I was used to working twelve hour days on easy days, and I loved it. I tried all the doctor's "depression meds". I have found in the last couple of years that the best medicine for depression is to do something. Even when it isn't enough to amount to much, just as long as it's something.


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


William. I know about depression ery well. MY first open heart sugery in 1996 { at 46 } drove a truck all my life across the US and Canada for 20 years and would do it again if I could. Another surgery in 2005. Two heart attacks in between. Had main arotia replaced with 7 1/2'' of something. Both sides of neck and both legs cleaned out. retired at 58 and now taking care of my father-in-law in his house. But I will not give to my self pity so my wife of 43 years said build a woodworking shop to keep my hands busy and mouth shut. I was not expecting to build it myself but look at me going in circles with bandaid's hung all over. I am have never built anything. but like woodworking and drinking coffee. Hope you and TPSurvivor have the best day every day. 
If I ever give up on woodworking I will be sleeping in that damn shop.
Best wishes.
David


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


William,

I ran into the same problem when I tried. A cube in a cube is easy in 1 1/2" stock. I use the same HF bits you use and agree they're fine (Tin coated, right?). Where we are runnung into trouble with doing a 3 cube puzzle is the size of the block we're using. I tried using a 10/4 piece of cherry that worked out to 2 1/4 on all sides after milling. There's just not enough material left if you use a bit large enough to see what you're doing on the inner cube. I am searching for 16/4 walnut, cherry, sapele, etc. to make a cube lqarge enough to try. I don't think your problem is bit quality, speed, or technique. It's a limit on what you can do with a given size piece.

Roger, Topamax, and David have the right idea. Do something in the shop, even if you have to drag your keister there and back. I told my doctor that I didn't hurt as much in the shop. Guess the mind can concentrate on only so muuch stuff. Keep at it, all of you.

Steve


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


*William, *I like your latest woodworks. They're intriguing to say the least. The captured ring turning is cool. Do you think you can make one with more rings? I don't know, I don't have a lathe. And the cubes inside each other are pretty slick. I might have to give that a shot someday. Sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well. Staying busy is good for the mind, and you display such nice workmanship on your projects. It's gotta make you feel a little better in the end.

*Roger,* glad to see you back at the keyboard, I look forward to seeing you back at the shop. I went looking to see if you posted your version on the cube you described above. Maybe a picture someday?

*Topamax,* Thanks for the fettuccine alfredo recipe you sent me. Nothing like a sweet cook like that to get a fellows spirts up.

I guess Steve said it best. In the shop and your mind on woodworking can be the best therapy sometimes. Y'all stay at it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


I was depressed and suicidal after I took myself off the Topamax overdose. Most people who are put on these drugs are when they come off. I know exactly what you are going through. I had no real choice. The idiots wanted to put me on massive doses of Seroquel to spend the rest of my life staring out a window. My wife told them I had been fine 6 months ago and my daughter diagnosed the problem in 1 day when she researched my migraine meds. I can't believe those [email protected]$tard$ are that incompetent, I believe they all stick together behind the great white wall of lab coats for the sake of the almighty dollar; to hell with anyone they screw up. I talked to at least 50 attorneys after a friend who is one told me I had a malpractice case if there ever was one. They all said justice starts at $400,000 and goes up, I survived and am recovering, so get on with my life. I couldn't even find one atty who files frivolous lawsuits to take a good one ;-(( The SoBs cost us at least 250k plus screwing up about 3 years of my life. Took 3 1/2 to recover my ability to type. I still scramble 15% of the words and it has been 6 1/2 years. I think I am past sides effects now and into permanent damage. The SoB doubled me up to 400 mg when I had side effects enough to warrant taking me off. I found out later from an old classmate who is a nurse in the field that 25 mg is a normal dose most people are on. Fair warning, anyone who trusts their life and welfare to a doctor is a damn fool. Do your own research, google side effects and horror stories. These are some to the best kept secrets by the corporate media along with Iodine 131 coming in from Japan at 140 times the safe level in rain water. This looks like a 50 year expirement on our grandkids.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


fussy,
The cube in a cube is 2 1/2" square.
The cube in a cube in a cube is 3 3/8" square.
That was the reason I chose the mahogany stock over other woods I have in the shop. The thickest soft woods I have right now are only 2x material, which works ou to about 1 3/4" I think. That just wsn't big enough. 
As for the forstner bit, I actually have the next bits up from the tin coated. Mine are high speed steele. I needed some forstner bits once and when I was in Harbour Freight I decided to pick some up. When I went to look at the tin coated bits, the one you're referring too, they had the high speed steele on sale for the same price on a larger set, so I bought them. They also carry a titanium coated set, but for the price, I would rather spend a few pennies more and get freud.

Devann, 
Thank you. 
As for the captured ring, I do think I could make more rings. I was thinking about that last night actually. There is several things I may have to do in order to accomplish it though. For one, I think I'm going to bend one of my chisels to cut the rings loose. The reason there was only two is I have to come in at an extreme angle to cut the rings free after taking away enough material around them. With a bent chisel, I could rest the tool more safely on the rest and cut them loose.
Luckily for the bent tool idea, I have about twenty cheap (I mean real cheap) chisels I have picked up here and there. I have next to nothing in them and have no problem basically destroying them in order to make a specialized tool that I need.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


Anyone,
Please skip this response if you don't care to hear part of my health story. I don't like telling it, but it closely resembles Topamax's and I think it needs to be told. Doctor's will kill you.
Topamax,
I understand your story all too well. At one time the doctors had me taking nine different pills three times a day. When I wasn't asleep I wa like a zombie. We could have a conversation and I'd fall fast asleep mid-sentence. Now understand I'm not talking about in the middle of you sayine a sentence. I would fall asleep in the middle of MY sentence.
I still go to my therapist and phyciatrist. I find that it is helpful for me to have a place to go and just unload all my worries and such on that therapist so I don't do it to my wife or anyone else close to me. I know that sometimes that therapist feels like jumping up and running like hell. Oh well, that's what the therapist is paid for, to sit and listen to people like me. Then I have to go in to see the doctor. She gives me my prescriptions. If I took all that she gave me though, I'd be a fool. 
Presently, they expect me to take a total of 200mg of zoloft a day, and 450mg of wellbutrin (zoloft twice daily, wellbutrin three times). In my opinion, anyone who has had their whole life snatched out from under them and can't do the one things they trained and know how to do that could make them a living, well, if they're not depressed, then they're the one who's crazy. That's why I do whatever I can to keep me busy. I'd be lying though if I told you it doesn't bother me greatly though that I still get down so much that I can't do enough to completely support myself. 
I just seen a commercial where now they're having side effect that are messing people up with zoloft, wellbutrin, and effexor. It worries me that I have in the past taken all these drugs for extended periods of time. Those weren't the worst though. 
The worst was last time they stuck me in the hospital because I had become suicidal. They put me on abilify. I took that stuff the last two days I was in there with little problems. Then two days after I got home, things got weird. I was hallucinations. I broke out into cold sweats (this was in cold winter weather) and my hert was racing ninety miles to nothing. My wife called an ambulance to come get me. At the hospital, they didn't want to treat me because they were sure I was on "illegal substances". My wife had to raise hell to get through their heads that the only meds I'd been taking were doctor prescribed. 
If it were up to the doctors, I'd be dead right now.
I spent two and a half years in a wheel chair. My right leg was weak and my left leg wasn't working at all. Diabetes were out of control. I had suffered two heart attacks. I started cramping in my abdomin real bad. I went to the doctor figuring it was potassium defficiency like I'd had problems with before. It turned out that my muscles had deteriated to the point that I had pulled a muscle coughing. The doctor basically told me I was slowly dying. So I went home and crawled up in bed and decided that if I was dying that there was no need in hurting myself getting up and all. I may as well lay there and die.
Two and a half days passed. All of a sudden, it hit me like a ton of bricks. There was no way in hell I was going out like this. I didn't want my kids remembering me this way. I got up with my walker that I'd been using inside on fla floor against doctor's orders. The walker enabled me to use my upper body to keep myself from falling. I went to the living room to ask one of my sons to go walking with me. He grabbed the wheel chair to push me. I explained that, no, I needed him to bring the chair so that when I had worn myself out he could bring me back home. I wanted to walk. To hell with what the doctors said. Remember, he had told me a few days earlier I was dying anyway. What did I have to lose?
So I walked. The next day I walked farther. Then farther. This went on for months. 
Then I had an idea. I didn't do mechanic work for thirteen years without having good problem solving skills. 
By this time I had graduated to a cane for my left side. I had the idea that if I could figure out a way to keep that left leg from buckling out from under me, I could walk without a cane or walker. So I went to Wal-Mart and bought a knee brace with the hinged flat bar in it. I cut into it and turned the flat bar around so it wouldn't bend the direction of my leg. Then I tightened that brace on my leg just as tight as I could stand it, and I walked. 
This worked. I slowly built the strength back in my one good leg. Later, I had a guy who had had knee surgury see me struggle with fastening and unfastening that brace everytime I sit down or stood up. He gave me a brace he didn't need anymore since he had new knees. This one has a lock on it that easly locks the leg stationary, or unlocked for it to bend. It has been a blessinf for me.
Now here's the funny part. I have used things to fix this brace for about three years now. Things like aftermarket velcro strips from the hardware store, the extreme duty one. The doctors won't get me a new brace like this. Why? They say because with the condition of my back that all it's going to take is one bad fall for me to be complete paralized. In my opinion though, if I'm going to stay in a wheel chair like they won't, I may as well already be paralized.
The moral of this story?
It's important to listen to your own self. Do whatever you can to stay active. Inactivity and depression can and will kill you. 
For anyone who decided that this post has been off topic, inappropriate, or misplaced, I want you to consider this.
The story goes on way after this. In the end however, the point is that I wound up doing wood work. It is this ability to do my wood work, at my pace, and on my bodily schedule, that has kept me from either withering away, or blowing my brains out long time ago. 
In my story, I have said to hell with the doctors and all their medicine. The only thing I take now is pain killers (only as needed, not three times a day like the doc says) and muscle relaxers for the muscle spasms (again, only as needed, not the three daily). 
As for my depression, wood is my medicine of choice.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


William, I am really sorry about all that has happened to you. I don't mind you posting your story at all, as it makes me thankful for the things I have and it just gives me a different perspective on life itself my hearing it. Stories like yours always make me think when times are bad that it can always be worse and for me not to worry about the little things and to just be thankful for another day. I don't live very far from you so who knows, maybe we can meet over a cup of coffee in the future. Keep your head up and keep doing what you love and remember that you are inspiring a lot of us on here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


Blakep, if you ever come towards Vicksburg, I always have the coffee on at the shop. Shoot me a PM ahead of time so I can give you my phone number to set up a time and place to meet.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


Will do. I work in Jackson and we do jobs in Vicksburg every so often so the next time i'm coming that way I will let you know.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


William, first off, I don't mind you sharing your story. I wish the best for your future.

As for the cube tearout. Pick the face(s) that give you problems(end grain, I believe) and drill those first. In doing this, they will have the maximum support. When you finish the inner cube, then(and only then) back out and start drilling for the middle cube(end grain first, of course). I never done one of these but that's what I would do.

If you still have problems, then I'd suggest slower plunging. Try it again and let us know your results. Chin up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


Thanks Rance.

I made another one of these a while back with great success. I'm sorry I never posted about it. It happened to be done more of a test of a procedure than a project though.
It came from me learning a valuable lessone. Cheap forstner bits are not sharp. After realizing this and hitting the cutting edge of the bit with a diamond file a few times, the tearout problem went away.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


I guess I should apply that to my cheap set too. Or at least check them. Thanks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Fun........Cubed*
> 
> .


I don't know if it's cheap ones, or maybe they're like a lot of cutting tools and have to be sharpened new to get a good edge. I have always found it funny that you but brand new sharp tools that aren't sharp.

At one time (at the time I done the original cubes) all I had as for forstner bits was a cheap set from Harbour Freight. I'd always wanted forstner bits but couldn't justifiy the cost of them as high as they are locally. So I seen one day when visiting the Horbour Freight store (closest is around forty miles away) their cheap tin coated set for less than twenty bucks. So I figured it was a good chance to see just how much I'd use them to see if its something I might be willing to spend more on one day.

Well recently, I caught a sale at Home Depot for a small Ryobi set. In all honesty, I think as far as a new comparison goes, the cheap ones from Harbour Freight were quite a bit sharper straight out of the box.

The larger ones are easy to sharpen. The smaller sizes can be a pain. It helps to put them in a vice to hold them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*A Colossal Costal Project*

.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Colossal Costal Project*
> 
> .


Very nice William.

I'm sure your mom will love it.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Colossal Costal Project*
> 
> .


Nice project, William. I like layered scroll saw pieces. I haven't done one for a long time. It will certainly be a nice keepsake for her. 

Sheila


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Colossal Costal Project*
> 
> .


Beautiful piece my friend! I'm sure she'll cherish it.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Colossal Costal Project*
> 
> .


Very sharp William, I like the way you used layers the bring colors to the picture.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Colossal Costal Project*
> 
> .


Very very nice


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Colossal Costal Project*
> 
> .


Thank you all. 
I'm back down today. As soon as I can though I will get busy on actually building the table though. As soon as it is done I will post the completed project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*A Lesson In Arrogance.*

.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


Great reminder, thanks for sharing your little wake up call.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


Are you bleeding. I know you can't feel everything.
1st *YOU BIG DUMMY*
2nd that's something I would pull.
3rd I bet your awake now.
William it happens to us all. I am glad you are not seriously hurt.
4th Want to use my saw?
All is well and lesson learned.
I wont tell Lucas. Ya think he will notice?
And your project pieces look nice.
Did your wife woop on you?


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


Thanks for the wakeup call.
Glad you're all right.

Mike


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


YOU DID WHAT TO THAT INCRA FENCE…...........................


> ?


?
Oh yeah, it's not mine anymore, I could care less about it these days.
I'd tell you what a replacement fence costs, but then you'd start crying….

I am glad to hear you are still in one operational and shaken piece.

It's nice to see you use those rockler fence add-ons. I got those on sale when I had to spend a couple more bucks to get free shipping, never got around to using them.

Now if I can just get away from fixing computers and work some wood…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


I didn't do nothing to the fence!

Just don't remove that sacrificial board and look behind it.

Another thing to note. In the telling of this story, I failed to mention an important point. I never came close to getting hurt during all this. I just made an ignorant and arrogant mistake (ok, several actually) and made a pretty silver curve pattern right spack dab in the middle of my pretty golden fence (ok, not so pretty). 
The part about snatching my hand back was just an instict move from being startled by the falling piece of wood. My hand never came closer than about four inches from the blade.

I'm glad you are glad that I'm using the fence add on pieces.
I only now wish you could have been glad before I made the boo-boo.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


That was a close one William. I am so glad you weren't hurt. It is good you share this story with everyone because I am sure that a lot of us see ourselves in some of the things you described. We should never be so familiar with what we are doing that we lose respect for the power of our tools. Thanks for the reminder!

Sheila


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


One word describes all the failures you experienced and that word is 'LAZY'. I would guess that most of us have experienced negative consequences from being lazy at one time or another, we are human after all. I think Arrogant is a bit too strong a word for what happened to you. On the positive side, you learned a valuable safety lesson and you didn't have to pay the price with a personal injury. All good stuff. Life goes on!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


Thank you all.

Sheila, that's the reason I shared the story. If you look in that last photo, you can't tell anything happened. I could have left it that way and noone would be the wiser. However, I believe we all can learn from other's mistakes. That's one of the great things about this group we call Lumberjocks. There are several practices that are unsafe that I once commonly done, that I have eliminated, because of stories from others here on Lumberjocks.

Stefang, you are correct, all of the events that unfolded were from laziness. Anyone of them could have been eliminated simply by stopping and doing them. However, I thought arrogance was a good descriptor for the chain of events because all the things that were wrong weren't based only on my unwillingness to do them. They were, each and every one of them, based on my belief that I was good enough at the tasks I was performing that I could overlook the safety hazards. None of us are above safety precautions. It doesn't matter how many times you do something or how good you are at it, you can still get hurt doing it the next time.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


I think we all have done stuff like this from time to time. We are in a hurry, or too lazy to set things up right and we tell ourselves 'just this once' we are going to cheat. Then, if we are fortunate enough not to hurt ourselves, we think to ourselves 'that was easy' and do it again and again until one day fate catches up with us.

I have been at wood shows and have met and talked to customers who are missing parts of fingers or have had big scars on their faces or other permanent injuries and I've never brought myself to ask about what happened, but I would probably be right if I guessed. It is a good reminder of us that we are playing with some pretty unforgiving tools.

Yesterday, I was gluing some pieces for stack cutting and I have this little mini glue gun that I got very cheap. I don't like it because it is doll house sized and too small to accomplish a lot. I need a new one even though it is pretty new itself (I got it for under $5 I think). Anyway, I use it on a polished granite board that I have on my counter and when I set it down, it wanted to pull off the counter because the cord is heavier than the small gun and I instinctively grabbed for it and barely caught the heated tip when I grabbed it. I didn't really get burned, but some glue fell on my hand and I right away thought of you grabbing around that moving blade.

It is really easy to make a mistake and only takes a split second. We have to do all we can to make our work environment safe and keep it clean so there are no distractions. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


What was on your mind Sheila?

I ask it that way because of something I'm having problems with a lot lately, my memory, or capacity to multitask (or lack thereof).
Let me explain. 
I often found myself in the shop trying to accomplish multiple things at once. I'd have my mind on cutting stock, planing stock, laying out patterns, and then around all this, I'd be trying to remember the exact measurement I needed to cut the stock to begin with.
Well through all this, I'll go to the saw and, knowing I know the right measurements, cut the stock. The funny thing is that as soon as the stock passes the blade, I know already that I just cut the wrong measurement.

You see, I know how to do all this, and used to be able to keep it all straight in my head. Nowadays though, if I try to remember more than one thing at a time, I'll have those "now I knew better" moments.

So I'm wondering while reading what you wrote above, guessing really, that maybe you had you mind on something else you were doing at the same time?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Lesson In Arrogance.*
> 
> .


Well, I was probably a lot like you - thinking in 23 directions about the project. But I think most of it was simply reflex. Something fell and it was just a reflex to grab it. I was lucky I didn't get burned, but I certainly see how what you did happened to you. It made me see that it would be worth the $20 or so to get a decent one that isn't lighter than the cord and falls all over the place. Even when watching what I am doing carefully it is flopping all over because the cord is heavier than the gun. It is quite useless as far as safety goes even if you are careful. It just goes to show that trying to save a bit isn't always the best answer.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*When Is A Circle A Circle?*

.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


Nice improvements you have made. I like that jig, but will just have to wait til I need it for something, you know? If only it could make the Wiley Coyote black circles… ;=)


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


A good post William, I'll have to give this a try. For a 1/4" pin to keep the table on my drill press square to the drill bit I use an old broken 1/4" straight cut router bit. It works if you only need a short pin.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


if the only demand is that the two ends of the line is meeting each other 
then both a triangle and a square looks like a circle 

nice jiig William

take care
Dennis


----------



## dspahn (Nov 19, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


Am I the only one who puts things up so I'll know where it's at? Only to forget where I put it?

*All. The. Damn. Time.* And it's frustrating as hell!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


DavidGrimes,
It can make Wiley Coyote circles.
Here's what you do. Set it for a four foot circle. That ought to be big enough. Now set a piece of wood large enough up high, maybe on a set of sturdy sawhorses. Climb up there and cut your circle, but here's the catch for making it a true Wiley E. Coyote circle. Stand on the INSIDE of that circle while you cut it.
It may not be exactly what you have in mind, but I guarantee you, once you finish the cut, you'll feel enough like Wiley E. that you'll have no desire to come any closer to anything he done. 
By the way, that was a great response. I love it. I wouldn't have thought of that one. Were you watching Looney Toons before posting last night?

Devann, a router bit wouldn't be ling enough for my purposes, but your suggestion did make me think of the several broken quarter inch drill bits I have in a can at the shop. I was planning on sharpening the broken end on a couple of them, but I'll bet one of them is long enough for what I need.

Dennis, good point. So I guess to answer my topic title question, not all circle are round and my jig won't work.

dspahn, I am glad to know I'm not the only one, because I seem to do it more and more every year that goes by. I'll bet if I just stopped everything and went though every can, nook and cranny, and cubby hole in my shop, why, I'd feel like it was Christmas morning I'd fnd so much stuff that I'd forgotten I had. 
Let's see if you've done this one.
Have you ever given up on finding something, went and bought a new one, then found the thing you went and bought as soon as you got back to the shop while looking for something else?


----------



## dspahn (Nov 19, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


Have you ever given up on finding something, went and bought a new one, then found the thing you went and bought as soon as you got back to the shop while looking for something else?

Yep! Been there, done that. Then there's the corollary to these, of which I'm also a victim: You will never find a use for that thing you kept for a long time, thinking it might be useful, until immediately after throwing it away.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


Great jig William. Maybe you will dance a jig when you get those wheels made. Great going.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


Good hardware stores and even the big box hardware section sell 1/4" pins that are very straight and smooth with beveled ends. I forget what they are for. They might get as long as 2". McMaster, of course, would have whatever length you want, I imagine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *When Is A Circle A Circle?*
> 
> .


dspahn,
Another one I have often dealt with. I'm glad to know I'm not alone.
As for the "need as soon as I don't have" thing though, I have an answer for that one. It's my legitimate excuse for being such a packrat. I don't throw away or get rid of NOTHING (within reason of course).
Here's another one for you.
Read my "on another note" below. 
Why is it that if you know exactly what you need to purchase to do a job, you can no longer find that item sold anywhere locally?

SuperD,
I will dance a jig when we get the entire project done. Now I guess you want video of it.

GredD,
Yes, I though about that. It's another one of those cases though where I have several pieces of 1/4" rolled steele rod at my shop, somewhere.

.

And on another note, I figured out a way to drill those holes perfectly. 
Years ago I had a drill guide made by Sears and Roebuck. It was a perfect solution on things that are too large to place under a drill press. Actually, I used it when I used to do mechanic work when I needed to drill out things such as broken head bolts, for example, and wanted to be sure to keep my drill perfectly straight. It's the perfect solution.
So I went down to the big orange nightmare (Home Depot) to see if they have one. They did not. DRATS! That's my luck. Of course the local Sears has no idea what I'm even talking about.
So back to the house to get online.
I done a search for portable drill guide, because I thought that was what they were called. Immediately on my screen pops up one made by General Tools at Home Depot. It says my local store has thirteen of them.
Now aint that something. I aint driving back down there for nothing, so I give them a call with the part# and SKU#. And I wait.
And wait.
And wait.
Then the guy says he'll call me back as soon as he puts his hands on it.
And I wait.
Finally I get that call back. Their inventory computer says they have thirteen of them too. The problem is they cannot find them nowhere in the store.

So anyway, I'm sitting here considering several ideas, of my own and KTMM's.
KTMM is supposed to be here tomorrow. If I get time this evening though, I may go to the shop and work on an idea I formed in combination of my own ideas, and from the responses I have gotten here.
With a tiny bit of trial and error, I think it'll be quite easy to set up a pattern, use a pilot bushing, and cut everything we need to do with a straight router bit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Yet Another Circle Jig*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Yet Another Circle Jig*
> 
> .


William I love the way you write. You left nothing to question.It looks to me to be a good cirlcle jig and you know the worst to look out for. Good job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Yet Another Circle Jig*
> 
> .


And the best part SuperD, it works. I'm just checking everything before I go post today's progress.
Stay tuned, because today was actually progress instead of more failure.
We're cooking with grease now.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Yet Another Circle Jig*
> 
> .


Quick where are your pliers?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Yet Another Circle Jig*
> 
> .


They are safely on my work bench. I still haven't found the drill bit though.

Anyone wanting to know what SuperD is talking about, I texted him in frustration today after forty minutes looking for my favorite plier. It was just one of those days that I couldn't get my mind focused. He started recommending places I might have been. So I started retracing my steps of everything I'd done.
I had checked mail and set the pliers in the mail box.

Now, SuperD, if you want to see what the circle jig, along with KTMM's idea, accomplished, go check out the update to this post. 
We have success.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Yet Another Circle Jig*
> 
> .


You had to bring it up SuperD.
A short while ago, I needed to call the wife at work and shoot KTMM a text letting him know I posted today's progress. 
I reached for my cell phone. Not in the case on my side.
Not in the bathroom.
not on the kitchen couter, or beside the bed, or in my computer case (yes, after earlier today and the mail box, I checked the computer case).
What in the $##$%%$##$%%($*$($(&???
Don't worry.
I finally found it over at the shop on my work bench.
Funny thing is I came to the house a couple of hours ago.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Yet Another Circle Jig*
> 
> .


ROTFLMAO at you


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*

.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Nice catch on the post vises! I have used BLO to keep things from rusting and it works really well after you get it cleaned up. It leaves a nice old finish (much nicer than paint). Just be sure to wipe it off well before it gets completely dry or it will be sticky for quite a while. Enjoy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


That's an interesting idea I hadn't thought of. I often don't think about oil on anything on my wood shop besides finishes. If it is a good finish on wood though, it won't hurt to use on the vice.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Nice grab on them two. The one on the right in pic. is for sure a columbian (5inch looks like) and I think the other one is too just with an earlier bench mount bracket. I have one like the first one and use it often when im wilding and like type stuff. Its hard to explain to anyone that has not used one, but once mounted youll see how tough those things really are. They instantly absorb and transfer a hammer whack through its length. Your not likely to find a blacksmith that does not have one. The spring is easy to fabricate or is also readily available from other sources. Enjoy it JB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Yes, cabmaker, the first time I seen one in a Lumberjock's shop, I've wanted one. I realized that it would be much sturdier than the vice I have now. If for no other reason, the current vice is mounted to a table and only as sturdy as the table itself.
This vice will run to the floor and be as sturdy, especially from downwards blows from a hammer, as the concret floor of my shop.
The other thing I got to decide is how I want to mount the post on it. I have severl options I've considered.
Drill a hole in the concret with a concrete bit.
Use something like quickcrete and build up a spot around the base of the pole.
Or,
Even if I just mount it onto a large piece of wood, that I'll be standing on while using the vice, the weight of my big butt will still make it extremely more stable than just a table mounted vice.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Woo woo! William you have scored big. I want everybody to know I dang near wrecked my company truck when he sent me that text. William I think I am going to try electrolysis and cook the rust off. If it works good on the one your giving me then we will do yours. I have also seen molasses used on car fenders that looks pretty promising.










thank you for your friendship and time


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


I have a 200 sq ft covered deck attached to the side of the shop. I have 4 4×4 posts there and I fabricated a bracket from angle iron that through bolts on one of the posts. I then welded a plate (approx 6×10) to the bracket and finally bolted the vice bracket to the plate. This bracket ofcoarse is set at the proper height to receive the vice s mounting when stood verticaly. For the base I simply screwed a 16 inch long 2×6 to the deck that receives the post. I did drill a shallow 1 inch hole in the block. I think that a block would be adequate over concrete as well. 
The amazing thing is that if someone drops a hammer or something similar on the wood deck you can feel the vibration in your feet but when wailing on that vice you hardley feel anything. Boy they got that design right.
Im sure too that youve already felt how top heavy and unstable that thing is when holding it up by hand but its going to amaze you how sturdy it is once mounted. By the way its great dovetailing too. Let us know how it turns out. JB


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


cabmaker can we get a picture of your mount.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


I too would love photo of your mount Cabmaker.
I've already got an idea how I wish to mount it, but other ideas won't hurt.

My present plan arose after posting earlier and I went to the shop and done some measuring.
The plate that mounts to the bench is exactly six inches higher than the table I want to mount it on. 
My plan is to glue up a huge block out of pecan. I choose pecan simply because it's the hardest wood I have at the shop right now. Then I'll drill a hole dead center of it for the "foot" of the vice to sit into. Then bolt it to the table.

Yes, I have already seen how top heavy it is when simply being held up by hand.
However, I have also noticed that if you hold it perfectly straight up and down, it will almost stand up on it's on. This is where the stability comes at I think. When straight up and down, whether talking about the weight itself, or whacking on anything in it, the downward force is transferred straight down to the point that contact the floor. Therefore, unless you have it on a very unstable floor, it is solid as a building itself.

Yes, they disgned it well. I think it was built back when tools were designed the KISS method (keep it simple, stupid).

.

SuperD,
You may not get a chance to cook it. I am anxious to get it cleaned up and mounted as soon as humanly possible.
My wife nixed the idea of me going to the shop and cleaning on it tonight.
I will be sure to update this post as work is done on it.

As always, stay tuned guys.
Until the day the wife posts that I bought the farm, I'll come up with something interesting to post. When I get to where I can's get to the shop, I'll just sit all day and make jokes at ya'll.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


I went and watched you video SuperD.
You're gonna need a bigger bin to cook this. The main post is like 36" long by itself. If you don't disassemble it, the clamping part of it extends another six or eight inches above that.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Kiddie pool and and washing soda. I'm going to make rust soup.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


superdav, I ll see what I can do. I ll get a pic in the morning and get my wife to post it. I know how to do a few things but that is not one of em.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Dave, I meant to give you a couple of saw blades last night, I picked up about 3 distons in good but rusty shape for $4-$5 each. Too bad I had other crap on my mind. I have made the ultimate decision that I am done with side work after this, it's cutting into my shop time way too much.

Here's the vise I ordered yesterday along with my Starrett combo square and some blades for the TSP…...

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/eclipse-10-quick-release-bench-vise.aspx


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


I was doing some reading on these vices. 
I was curious what that round part on the back part of the clamping mechanism is. That is meant to be a small anvil. I assume it might do for small things like hinges doing blacksmithing.

However, I will still be checking back with the guy about the full size anvils. Next time you come over, we'll have to ride out there.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Thats not an anvil your seeing. That is the greese box for the screw. You dont want to beat on that but anywhere else is open season.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


KTMM, 
we've got to get you out to that old resale shop too. You might find something you just gotta have. Dave and I figured out that he has more stuff out back that interested us more than the glassware and stuff inside.

I tried talking the old guy out of one of the old hand saws he's got hanging outside. I thought of you on those. He thinks those are gold though.
I don't have photos, but they are this style of saws.








A lot older and rustier though.

.

My favorite piece at the store though, is an old washing machine.
I don't dare ask about it. I like my marriage. I may be single if I bring that thing home. It's an old one though with the ringer for ringing the excess water out of the clothes.
Under it is what interests me the most. The motor is hooked to a gear box. One side is off the gearbox so you can see the gears. It reminds me of the ring and pinion gear on an old Ford 8N tractor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Cabmaker,
Thank you. That's good to know. The information I've seen so far was wrong then. I had no intention of beating on it anyway. We're gonna find SuperD a proper anvil.
Actually, the reason I wanted one of these is the stability of them. My current vice is mounted to the heaviest table in my shop. Yet, there are still occasions where I am working on things, or whacking on things, and the table mounted one just doesn't provide enough stability.
I have no need for an anvil, and the things that SuperD wants to do (I think), he needs a large, heavy anvil.

On another note, the guy I bought these from was telling me that he passed up a while back on a four foot long anvil. I'll bet that was one heavy sucker.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Cabmaker her effort will be gratefully appreciated.
KTTM thank you for the saws. I like your decision but remember that will cut into your mad money budget. That is an awesome vise. Thanks again Lucas
Qilliam This time I want his address and pictures. I would like to blog about it on my antiques page.
Wiliam listen to cabmaker dont wack the greese box.
William I have watched my Mawmaw wash clothes with one of those.
Thanks guys all of you this is why I like this site, it has built many friendships for me.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Well, I kind of figured maybe you could cook 2 for me and keep one….. No biggee though, they need handles and I have 5-6 saws. Also, I have the parts to make a frame saw, which is on my list of crap to finish.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Bring em on we will have saw soup. Ya wana copper plate one we will reverse the polarity after the rust is gone and make em shinny.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


I just looked at the vise KTMM ordered.
That's the same vice I've had. It's probably a different brand, but exactly the same otherwise. KTMM, you'll be happy with that vise. Your bench is going to be much heavier than the table I have mine mounted to, so you won't have the issues I've had with mine.
The one I have, I'd been looking for a good vice for ages. My Dad picked it up at a yard sale in Georgia (where they live) for five bucks and brought to me. It has no markings on it besides the word "England" on the outside face of it.

SuperD,
Next time you come over, bring your camera and we'll ride out there. 
I won't wack the greasebox. Actually, I seldom use a vice for whacking anything. My biggest vice use is holding small pieces of wood while I saw/chisel/sand or whatever on it. That's another plus for this vice. It got a much deeper clamping capacity than my current vice. 
Also, I can put out on this one without the hole table moving. I haven't mounted it yet, but after everything I've heard, I can already guarantee that. Even if I go with my mounting idea, while clamping down on it, I'll be standing on a block, attached to the table, not on the floor that is seperate from the table. So unless I'm strong enough to tear the bolts out (highly doubt that) there is no way for anything to move.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


You reminded me KTMM, I thought about it when I was about to throw away a broken band saw blade a while back and set it aside. I was thinking about maybe you could use the old band saw blades for frame saw blades. Is this a possibility?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .












William, I hope this is working. My wife is sitting here coaching me.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .












Sorry, still trying. Hopefully next one is viise mounting.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Your getting there.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .












Heres another


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Very nice job. I am going to build a lean to on the back of my shop. I want to set up a forge, vice and anvil. That is a great way to mount it. Thanks for posting. You get an a+ on photography skills.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Thanks Cabmaker.
The way you have your bottom mounted on the piece of wood is basically what I intend to do. So I think your photo verifies that I'm thinking in the right direction anyway.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


Fascinating post! Never thought such a thing existed - now I'd know what it's for if/when I run into one! Thanx.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


I didn't know these vises were so unusual to some people. I got a call from my Mom this morning, who lives in Atlanta, Georgia. We were talking about all that we've each done lately and this vice came up. I described it to her and she seemed pretty interested in it. So after we hung up, apparantly she got online and started looking up information about it.
Well, I don't know if she looked at the right thing or not, but then when my Dad got home from his S.A.S.S. shooting, she was telling him about it. I got another phone call.
In the end, I had to run over to the shop and take a photo with my phone and send them a picture text. It was the quickest way at the moment. For some reason they were very interested in it as well.
I was just thinking that maybe I should sent them a link to this blog so they can see some better photos.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Why The Vise Climbed The Pole*
> 
> .


I made a new post about the mounting of my vice for a very special reason.
If you'd like go read all about it here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*A Father's Pride*

.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


Looks good William, your going to like it. Have you whooped on it yet ?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


Wow guys yall have done an outstanding job helping your dad. You can be proud of yourselves. You are learning the basic skills that will help you fix and rebuild almost anything. All it takes is time, elbow grease and common sense. And I dont know why you guys had to go get wax at the store your dad had plenty in his ears. Wait till I get my smithy shop going and we will get your dad to bring you guys over and see one in used differently. 
*Again great job guys.*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


I haven't been up to swinging anything as heavy as my lightest hammer today unless I had to. 
When the boys got it done though, I did let them whack it a few time on top to see how stout that thing is. Even though it is not exactly the heaviest table in the shop, that sucker is SOLID. Them hitting it sounded like dropping a heavy sledge hammer onto a very thick concret slab. You can just hear that kind of solidity when you hit something like that. I think I am going to be very pleased with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


I read you response to them SuperD. They are grinning from ear to ear.
They are very proud of them selves and rightfully so.
I read your to them special because they know and like you so much. After I get more responses though on this blog, I'm going to go back and read them all to them. This one was all them.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


Great post, and a fine looking family. May it serve you all well for a long time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


From what I can find, this vice is at least fifty years old. I'll be willing to bet it'll outlast most vices made today. They just made things to last forever back then.

Thank you for the compliment about my family. This is half the bunch. I have seven boys and one girl.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


Glad to hear it William. Hope tommorrow is better for you. Sounds like you have a great crew there!

As arrows in the hand of a mighty man, so are the children of youth.
psalm 127:4

brandon


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


That is a special group of boys you have there and you should be very proud of them. I know kids don't just happen to be like yours so I know you have gone the extra mile in raising these boys right. They are a true blessing. Tell them they can come work with me anytime. I would be proud to have them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


Thank you both. My kids often give me great pride. I'm afraid I don't exress that enough.

gfadvm,
I alway push my kids to be all they can be. 
My favrorite occurance I love to tell about is a statement I hear often.
I'm often told by different people who know my family and I well enough to spend much time around my house, "you have some well behaved and respectful kids, but you're too hard on them some times".
My favorite response is, "How do you think they got to be so well behaved and respectful?"


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Father's Pride*
> 
> .


William,

Good looking and GOOD young men. They should be justlly proud of what they have accomplished: just as you can be proud of what you have accomplished. It seems that a lot of people today use the tv or video games as a surrogate parent so they won't be inconvenienced by having to interact with their kids. You, however, in spite of your pain and difficulties, look for every opportunity to be a PARENT. You have done a magnificent job and these boys are your reward. You all should be very happy. A post like this reminds me of how thankful I am for my family. Thanks, buddy.

Steve


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thoughts From The Asylum*

.


----------



## joez71 (Feb 23, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Hi William, I have been lurking here for a few weeks . This post has made me join and make my first post.

For the first few years I was always focused on the final product and rushed to finish a project.

I was never happy with the amount of progress I made, and the pace left the quality of my work a little lacking. I would kick myself over every mistake and usually storm out of the workshop and give up for the day.

Then one day a little light went off in my head, the destination wasnt the reward the journey was. My pace slowed down, it started using more hand tools and appreciating the process.

Guess what happend, the quality of my work improved, every minute was enjoyable. I love the feeling of handplaning, the smell of the wood. Time spend tinkering away with family and friends.

Everytime I make a mistake I remind myself that I am self taught and every mistake is a new lesson I have just learnt.

Forget the excpectations, enjoy the process, this world is stressful enough without pressuring yourself any further.

PS I love your workshop, I have been drooling over it for a few weeks.

joez


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


William,
You have accomplished a great feat! That band saw is impressive. So, I would say you are indeed being to hard on yourself.

With that said, it is not time to rest on your laurels! Once the band saw is reassmbled, I suggest working on a project just for yourself, that only utilizes the band saw. Or at least the bare minimum of any other power tools. During that project, take joez71's advice and enjoy the journey! In the end you will have the band saw & the first project created with it, to always remind you of your success. And you may even find out that you enjoyed the journey. Personally, I might make a box in which to place the plans and pictures of the "Great Top-Secret-Project Build of 2012".

As you know, I'm a wanna be, newbie! I would not attempt a project of this scope. Since first seeing the first post of the Top-Secret-Project, I have enjoyed following your jouney. I just hope you enjoyed it as much as I!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


William .. heres my take. While its very commendable to strive for perfection on each and every thing you do i feel that one sets himself up for failure because nothing will ever be totally perfect. I try and pick and choose what i would really like to be perfecct .. what im saying is that perfection is an unattainable goal (for the most part) and to get it as close to perfection as you can takes superior efforts in each and every facet. Whether it be your health, your back, screaming kids, barkin dogs we all have a lot of other things to focus on. Be happy that you got this far .. im damn impressed brother.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


William, The fact that you even attempted to build a bandsaw earned my everlasting respect!!! I couldn't do that given ten years to finish it. I'm overwhelmed just thinking about it. I have to agree that for me the journey is the rewarding part of woodworking. When the project is done I feel letdown as I now think "what am I gonna do now?" Enjoy the process and it will get done as time allows.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


I gotta tell ya, I've done a LOT of projects that I have never posted here. I just don't take the time to do it. However, I do take my time doing my woodwork. I know that when I push myself, my best work doesn't get done. I take much more pride in the work that took time than something that I did quickly.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


William One of my biggest things is I will not commission myself or sell my work. Thats me and my choice. The reason I choose to be this way is because I don't want a deadline. It then becomes a job. It stays fun for me because I do it at MY pace.
Now that being said. Is wood working your job? Are you your own boss? You answer to yourself no one else. William take it easy, do what you can, it will all be there tomorrow. Lucas is in no rush for you to hurry up and get her done. You do it for the love of doing it. Slow your pace, step back and admire what you have created. Let the rest of us enjoy our time with you and your work. I would like to have my friend around for a while. Who else is going to find me an anvil?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


I have a question for every one. I am my own worst critic. Are you?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Well put joez71…..

William, Nothing is sweeter than victory. And you, my woodbuddy, have won. You have built a large part of 2 machines in a short period of time. I have watched you through the build and got to know you quite well. I will tell you that I am totally impressed. I have been a train-a-holic longer than I've been a wood-a-holic. I belonged to a model railroad club, taught classes on building model railroads, and did all of the local train shows. Things got so hectic at one point that I had to step back and ask myself if this is what a hobby was. My answer was no. My hobby started on my time, at my pace. I had got caught up in it to the point that it wasn't that enjoyable any more. I gave up the club, the classes, the shows and put my hobby back at home where it belonged. I have learned a lot from that and use the same madness in my woodworking. I build on my pace and nobody else. Well I speed up a bit in December for Santa. Pour another cup and keep doing what you do best and at a pace that makes you comfortable…..


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Im currently building a dresser for my daughter. In my opinion it is a freaking horrible nightmare. All the solid stock came out of the fire wood pile, so I have tear out and glue lines showing, etc. After cutting out mortises by hand yesterday I realized I had no idea how to sharpen chisels, I spent the entire day today sharpening. Im still struggeling with the hand plane, man I need some lessons in this. But I digress, First the ability to focus on a project this long amazes me let alone the complexity of it and then add is the fact it's a joint project. Yes insane (in a good way) should come to mind, but the fact it does means you still alright. yeah you are probably to hard on yourself but arent we all. I have been noticing little things in my wood working; actually trying to read the grain, understanding tearout and prevention, and not pushing for the end of a project but just pushing to continue working on it. I'm pretty infamous for starting a project and then it sit for years, this hobby has helped me to learn to focus and be consistant. I stumbled into woodworking while unemployed and as a man not being able to work, I really began to understand why men during the depression would work for free just to work. Look to me like you are way ahead of the game


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Thank you all for your comments and advice. 
I just ordered plans for my next project.
It is something that I've wanted to do for a while, but could never justify ordering the plans since it was something I wanted to build just for me. 
When I get it done, it will go on top of my gun cabinet.
This next project will be made mostly using the scroll saw. I hve decided though that since it's mostly small parts, I'm going to prep all the material I can on the new band saw.

Dave, to answer your question, yes, I am my own worst ciritc. Every project I do, most people call it perfect while I can usually pick out at least ten things wrong with it. Then I try again next time, only to find ten different things wrong.


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


William, take your time with no time limits, do your best work and and not beat yourself up. You are doing great work. When you want to beat youself up just ask { Why }. Take care our freind.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Marty, it's funny you mention you're a trainaholic.








Here is what I ordered the plans for. This is something I have wanted to do for a while. 
My grandfather worked for Illinois Central Railroad. I have been fascinated with trains since I was a tot. I've wanted to build this, but haven't brought myself to justify building something JUST FOR ME that will take the time that this will.
Ok, I know the bandsaw was just for me, but that's something to work with.
You know what? Now that I think about it, I may just build me a shelf to mount in my shop area to put this on. It will be a constant reminder to look after *ME*.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


William I love it. And think of the future grandkids you can show it to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


It's going to be a fun one Super. 
I don't know if you checked out the link or not. You can't tell by the photo, but that thing will be four foot long.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Make room for a candle in the stack, its got to look like its steaming.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Nice William, I like it. 4 foot long? That would be about G scale…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Dave, You can buy pods to put in the stack to make it steam…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


I am thinking about wiring LED lights inside the passenger car, the lights on the track, and so forth. 
Also, I want to gather up and do it all out of different species of wood. I don't want to stain woods like I sometimes do for other's. I want to be able to point out, for example, "now this is oak, pecan, mahogany, etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


This is 1 of 4 that run around the top of my family room…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


I want to thank you all.
I wasn't sure how this blog post was going to be recieved.

I know I am too hard on myself at times. It just becomes more apparent at certain times, like today when it hit me just how much work really has gone into this build.

Also, several of you have brought up a whole other aspect that I really didn't touch on enough in the original post, my drive for perfection.

No matter what I build, no matter how much anyone else brags on it, I am never satisfied. I always know I have the potential to do more. Well, somehow, I have to stop sometimes and realize that I am doing more. I am doing more than some doctors say I should, and more than some other doctors said I'd ever be able to. So in the end, I guess I just need to learn how to give myself a pat on the back and accept that I have done a good job.

I promise to work on that. I was still undecided until reading some of your responses. Then I immediately ordered the plans for the Iron Horse Model. It is time I make something to put up for me, for no other reason besides I want to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


I love it Marty. 
My grandfather was a painter. He painted train cars and towers for the railroad. Of course, doing what he done, he knew all the engineers from the yard and used to take us kids down to see the trains. That's back when passenger cars actually ran out of Vicksburg Station. They haven't for years now. 
Anyway, the greatest trip I've ever taken in my life was a train ride with my Grandpa down to New Orleans. I can't tell you a thing from that trip about the city, but I can tell you every detail of that train.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


William, I do believe you are a fastaholic when it comes to your projects! I have not seen anyone put out as much work as you, as fast as you either and with excellent results according to the pictures you take to show us. I am constantly being amazed with the speed and amount of work you do for a guy with a bad back and other problems that I find it hard to believe you actually have a bad back! Since my knee replacement surgery I've been forced to slow down and rest more often and it grates on my psyche to go so slow but I have no choice. After not being active in the shop for over a month and half, I found it difficult to get back in the swing of activity which led me to a soul search and I decided to slow down and do a better, more careful and precise work which led to my latest project of which I am very proud of. This striving to do better gives me a greater satisfaction than putting out quick fast and easy projects. I am working on another one now and trying to do a more exacting work than I have been doing. Ironically, when I first got my lathe, I had no interest whatsoever in segmenting work! It struck me as tedious and time consuming and a "money loser" in that it takes too much time to put out a decent project. However, being retired does things to your thinking, such as what's the hurry? This is a hobby, not a living and I began to change my thinking and way of working. I may not be in the same boat as you but maybe try to savor and enjoy the process of the work instead of rushing pell mell through it?

Just hoping to show you a different frame of mind? Good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Don't be so hard on yourself. In answer/s to these questions, for me: Do you set unrealistic expectations? NO
Do you just leasurely not worry about it? ABSOLUTELY YES I don't worry bout nuttin
Can you keep it in perspective and enjoy your hobby to its fullest? POSITIVELY, AND ABSOLUTELY YES
My opinion: Always keep your glass half full, NOT half empty. Life is too short to worry about the small things. Have a good day. Work/play safe. and fer sure, keep makin dust…........no matter how long it takes ya.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Thank you all.
As reluctant as I was, I am glad I posted this. I am thinking I do need a new perspective. I think I need to slow down. It will be better on me, both physically and mentally.

Bearpie,
I often hear the same statement you made about how fast I turn out projects. I only wish I felt I was as fast as others think I am. I guess that comes from years of working at full throttle. What I do now is nothing compared to what I used to do. 
Also, about the back issues, I think that is part of what is getting me down as of late. I often find myself pushing myself to get to the shop even when I'm in pain and have no business there. If I don't I sit here and get very depressed very fast. I don't know how to sit and do nothing. Doing nothing drives me crazy. I have to stop putting myself in even worse pain though. 
Maybe I need to get back to more scroll work. I can do that sitting down. I also know that the easier answer would be to learn to relax. I really wish I could. I've tried.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Hi William. I am old and decrepit, so I can't be anywhere near as productive as I was even just 3 or 4 years ago. After a frustration period I have been forced to change my way of thinking. I find a project I want to do and break the work down into the various steps just like everyone else does. I work on each step as if it were a project itself. I just do the work when health and freedom from other daily tasks is available. I clap myself on the back for each step successfully done and again when the sum of all these small projects add up to the finished project. My test for a successful project is when I can say yes to the three following questions:

1. did I enjoy doing the actual work? 
2. Was I satisfied with the result? 
3. Did I learn anything new?

Please take note the fact that I don't worry about the time factor and I don't set any deadlines because I know this would not be fair for a person in my situation.

I know that you are a still a young man and undoubtedly still greatly influenced by a strong work ethic. This will certainly make you want to be productive. Don't give up, but do *give yourself the same break you would give someone else in your situation*. You will be happier for it, and so will your family.

P.S. I can't go out to the shop today because my back, hip and knee are so bad that I can't be on my feet much, so I've decided to sit in my easy chair and plaque my friends on LJ with advice instead.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Thank you Stefang.
I don't necessarily set a hard deadline on anything. I do however always feel I move too slow on everything.

.

I discussed all this with my wife today. After our conversation, I feel a little better. Since I have already gotten more personal with this blog entry than I like, I will share with you.

My wife went back to work a few months ago. She had always said she wanted to go back to work once the kids were old enough that I could handle them on my own, even with my health. They are all at an age now where even when I can't walk at all, I just tell them what to do and they help me get it done. So she found her a job as a security guard and she loves it. 
I think this is the reason these old feelings of ueslessness has cropped up again. I never had a problem with her working of she wanted. Being a man, the way I was raised though, it has bothered me that she gets so much more accomplished, professionally and financially, than I. 
I have my good days, but I often feel I never do enough. I now think part of it is not that I don't do enough, I do more than I reasonably can on some days. I think that its just that I don't make money anymore. The satisfaction of making a living with my hands is no longer there the way it once was. I made a living for years turning wrenches, doing the best I could everyday, and by the sweat of my brow. I miss those days. My wife got onto me about remembering what our marriage is about though, and she is right.

She also reminded me of other things I do that are useful, and things that are now an improvement because of my situation. For example, before my health went down, my kids seldom seen me. I ran my own shop and put in at least eighty hours a week. They often only seen me when they came to the shop with their mom to bring my dinner to me. I would leave before they got up and work till way after they went to bed. Since I've been down, I've learned to be a Dad again. Even when I'm in the shop now, my younger ones are there with me. KTMM and SuperD have helped with that by giving them certain tools. My wife's suggestion was to maybe start a blog series here about my kid's wood work. I think I am going to do that in the near future.
This brought her to her other point. She wanted to go back to work. However, with eight kids, and seven still living at home, she says she wouldn't have been able to without me here taking care of the house for her and making sure the kids are fed, bathed, and their homework done. She thinks I forget about these things compared to actual money making work. Again, she is right.

So maybe I'm not as useless as I feel sometimes. You guys are very helpful and I thank you all for your advice. It is much appreciated. Sometimes I guess it take someone real close though, like my wife, to set me straight. I am useful. There are others that recognize that. I just need to get my head out of my @$$ and recognize it myself (her words).


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


A tough self realization to come to. I'm glad she was able to set you straight. I'll bet it even brought you both closer together. If so, definetly a "Cloud with a Silver Lining"!

Take care my friend & I'll see ya in the "Stumpy Zoe"!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


NOthin like a good woman to put you back into your place and things into perspective. I hope youre feelin better today bro. For a group of folks who barely know one another there is probably more heart within the people on this site than ive seen in my every day life. We all have our good days and bad days so go ahead and lean on the crew around here and dont ever be ashamed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Thoughts From The Asylum*
> 
> .


Thank you all again. I am feeling better today.

I have to make a confession though. It helps me feel better after the project I just posted. Go check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Offended At The Home Depot*

.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I'd have words with the manager and demand an apology, I would also file a complaint with corporate over how uncooperative their loss prevention guy was. If it were to happen again I would make a show of it. God and everyone would hear me. I used to work loss prevention, we never harassed anyone we weren't 100% sure had stolen something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Thanks KTMM. It wouldn't have been hard for the guy to walk maybe a hundred yards back for me to prove what had actually happened. I considered maybe it ticked them off I didn't put it back on the rack where it goes. Still though, he should have given me the opportunity.

By the way, you at home yet. Sorry I couldn't answer your call earlier today. I was back in the doctor's office.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Is there any chance he was actually trying to be considerate by not making you walk back while at the time trying to do his job?

If not…what KTMM said.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I considered that too DY. However, I asked several times. It should have been apparant that I really wanted to go back and prove it to him.

My wife is a security guard. So I know it's a pain in the rear dealing with shoplifters. I felt a need to prove that I wasn't one of them.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Then I'd say what KTMM said.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I would just let it go. If he did not accuse you, or search you at his request, or even ask you to go get the item. He was trying to do his job. Inconveinent, but really nothing more. Since you have nothing to hide, I see it as no big deal. But I do see how it could be upsetting, if you let it.


----------



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


The Home Depot in Springfield, Virginia is great. I have NEVER had a problem. KTMM has a good point. Maybe the guy was trying to do his job and he made an error.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I had close to this happen to me at bass pro. Every corner I made someone was standing there staring at me. I don't know what they thought I had done. But this went on for an half hour. It made me so mad we left. Now I am old school, if I did it fine. But if I am guilty of nothing, you are going to have a mad wet hornet on your hands.
Theft is one reason we pay high prices. But you have to be 100 percent sure before approaching someone.
I don't know what I would do William.


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I think you were perfectly reasonable with all actions, but I probably wouldn't do anything about it except hold a grudge for a while. You had a slight bit of responsibility for the incident, though nothing unreasonable, but probably wouldn't get much satisfaction pursueing it any further.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Joe has a good point.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I am with ShaneA on this. No blood, no foul.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I appreciate all the advice. I can't say what I'm going to do for sure just yet. I do feel better after venting on Lumberjocks. 
I do think I'm going to do something I'm always threatening. There is a little hardware store here named Hayden's Hardware. It's one of those old style places with antique tools hanging on the wall, coffee on for the customers, and a helpful old fella helping you find whatever you need as soon as you walk in the door. You can't find anything in that store, but he knows where whatever you need is exactly. He may be slow walking to it, but you'll get it with no issues. You do pay a tiny bit more for everything there, but the service, respect, and feel are well worth it. 
The only reason I haven't been going to Hayden's more is because it is problematic getting in and out of their parking lot. It's been there since before I was born and they've built all around it. I'm starting to think this little aggrevation is worth dealing with though.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I think you should just let it go.. but if something every comes up that you need to pursue, do this. Go to the courtesy desk and ask for the name/number/address of the regional manager. Then watch things happen. They HAVE to give it to you. Corporate tells them so, but believe me they don't want to. They'll ask you why, when they do you will have the undivided attention of the highest level person in the building. Keep it civil and they will to. They will do what they can to solve the issue then they'll hope for the best.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I've got it! Take your new lamp down there to show him what you're doing with the router bit!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I'm with Shane A on this one. You convinced him of your innocence or he would have walked back to check your story. I'm a grudge holder so take it from me, holding a grudge doesn't make you any happier so try to forget the whole incident. I know: "Easier said than done."


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Just a thought for next time … a lot of retail places have a basket or box at the checkout counter where they put items that people decide not to buy. If you hand the item to a cashier, it would make it perfectly clear that you no longer have the item, and also make it easier for the employees to get the item back to it's proper place on the shelf.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I routinely drive an extra mile and a half past bLowes to go to my favorite hardware store. Unless I need wood, or building supplies, I try to send as much as I can the way of the HWI up the street. I'd be sick if they ever had to close up.

Around here I see evidence of them keeping an eye on other folks, that maybe would look like someone that might be out to steal something. This old gray haired overall wearing guy is way under their radar, I guess. Hey, you didn't have your britches falling down off your as$ did you?


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Well i am going to take a little different direction here - this hole incident was your fault - some times doing the right thing is painful and putting the bit back in it's right place was the correct thing to do and it probably would have cost you some pain to do it (I'm thinking that like me you probably have a back injury and after about 10 min of walking you are ready to find a place to set your butt) but it was still the correct thing to do. All this offended feeling stuff is for the birds MAN up and admit that this incident was of your own doing.

Probably didn't make any friends here today.
Allen


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Thank you all.

Peter, I am going to make a distinct point from now on of never doing what I done with the bit. From now on I will take it back where I got it or give it to an employee like you suggested. To be honest, this is one point that noone has really stressed till you did. One reason I didn't make too big a scene over this was that I was a little embarrassed to tell him what I had done. If I worked there, I would probably get a little tired of people like me taking something off a rack and not putting it back.

Dan, no. I know what a belt is, and appropriate dress for a public place. I was there with my greying beard and balding head.


----------



## Dlow (Jan 16, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I think you need to let the incident go and not make such a big deal about it. Nothing was hurt but your pride and the only way to make that heal is to move on. The fact that you weren't detained for the police should be proof enough that the LPO believed your story without going to check for himself, and as you stated, he was just doing his job. If you go to the manager and demand an apology, I'm sure you'll get it (because the customer is always right) but is it going to make a difference in how the world spins? Will you still hold a grudge and not give them any of your money in the future? Wouldn't your time be better spent making saw dust and releving stress instead of causing yourself more? Just my 2 bits.


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I'm no expert, but I worked in retail (music store chain in malls) for 6 years before I became a carpenter, and let me preface this with: our loss prevention department was full of pricks. They do have a need to be, but in chain retail ESPECIALLY there is such an emphasis on customer service (at least from a training standpoint)...and in their interactions with customers all employees need more of an awareness of that, even the guy trying to catch the bad guys.
In my experience, when we suspected someone of theft, there wasn't anything that we could do unless we had seen them actually hide the product on themselves and then leave the store with it, without paying. Real "swear to tell the whole truth" courtroom type witnessing. And even then, we were directed to not pursue for liability reasons. Hopefully security had shown up by then…
So my two cents…I think they wronged you in this situation. You are a paying customer, and even if you weren't and he had no proof that you had stolen from them, he should have treated you with much more respect than he did. Did he even apologize? 
Next chance, at your convenience, you should call or go into the store and speak to the manager or get a district or regional manager's phone number. Sure, the guy was doing his job, but he upset a customer, not a criminal, who will very likely not shop at their store anymore. He made a mistake which he will continue to do until the correct people are made aware, and you didn't deserve to be treated that way. His superiors need to know what happened and how it made you feel. I'm not saying that you need to make a big stink about it either, or demand some sort of retribution, but if it wasn't for customers they would all be out of a job. 
Think about how much money you've spent and will probably spend there. You deserve to be treated with a higher level of respect. If his superiors are good at what they do, they will understand the situation and apologize for how it made you feel. I know I'd be pissed.
I will quit ranting. Good luck with whatever path you tread down.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


All Home Depots & Lowes are run independently and I would certainly bring it up to the manager if you think you need to otherwise I would let it go. When I lived in NY all the HD's were horrible, nobody knew anything, you could never find help, I had one situation whe I asked someone working the the paint department for strainers, who told me no we don't carry them, when he moved out of the way, they were behind him, totally useless bunch, I have since move to NJ only 30 miles from my old address, the HD & Lowes could'nt be nicer places, the HD staff where I am now, know eher everything is, are very helpful and if you ask a person in one department whe something is that is not in their department not only do they tell you the correct location but they walk you over there. At the Lowes when I could not find the items I needed for a project,(composter, look in my projects) I sent them an e-mail, within 15 minutes got a response and 10 minutes after that the store manager called me and said we have put all the items for that project aside for you we have everything ready to be picked up. In NY they would have told me your SOL!

Your right the security has a job to do, and he has to assume that more than 1/2 of the people are lying or guilty of something, it's not his fault it's the training they get. My best budddy is a retired cop, when I bought my house the first thing he said was, " remove those bushes by the windows, a criminal can spend all day getting in under the cover of this bushes, and don't leave your ladder outside, a crook can use tha to get on you roof and in the house from there."

Personally I would let it go, and you can ask my wife, I almost let nothing ever go, so bad that the wife wont even go to the store with me. Usually because if I start to get loud and she says don't make a scene, my next soonse is to make a scene, come to think of it that might be why no one goes shopping with me, hmmmmm?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I would have walked back to the paint area and let him follow. It also would have been very easy for hm to call the paint department and ask if the router bit was on the counter where you left it.
I think the security guy needs more training.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I'd ignore it and move on, nothing much will come of complaining and maybe shop the smaller guy in the future. I also make it a policy of never dealing with the loss prevention people at the store, no information, no details, nothing. I don't show them receipts and they don't look in my bag; I simply tell them no and walk out the door when they ask. None have been dumb enough to attempt to press charges or have the police stop me. I know they're just doing their job but I've seen plenty of situations like yours working in retail and found that too many of the loss prevention workers had too high an opinion of themselves and their role.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


William I really understand where you are coming from. I've walked many a mile in HD trying to find something after having gotten the wrong directions from one of the employees. I have trouble getting around myself some days and others not so much. Either way you were still the customer. There should not be a presumtion that you took something unless they actually saw you take and hide something. Once you explained to the guy where you left it and why, unless he knew different for sure, that should have been the end of it. If he was really doing his job and was so concerned then he should have called paint and asked.

Not sure I would do anything except in the future if this happened I would (as suggested before) dump all my unwanteds at the check out. They are bound to give you a dirtty look because someone will have to return it to its proper place. They should look at that as job security, or heaven forbid good customer service. No matter what stop letting it bother you. You dind't do anything wrong and its not worth getting the old blood pressure up over an over zealous police officer wannabe.


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I had almost the exact same thing happen to me here in Croatia. Difference was I picked up a large nut and bolt worth about $3 that I was thinking of using to tap threads in wood. As I walked around getting my other stuff I decided I wouldn't get it after all and put it on a shelf in another section. Lazy? Yes, but I'm pretty sure people are paid to keep the shop in order.
My plain clothes guy was very aggressive and once I told him I had just put it back some where, he then gave me a big speech about how you can't just do that. I forced him to come with me so i could prove i didn't steal it.
I was going to leave it at that, but my wife gave him a blasting !!

They are just doing their jobs, but they could do their jobs better. Your guy could have walked with you to where you left the bit, my guy could have not be such an aggressive F#%*


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Liife is too short to let some guy get on your nerves. Besides, the way your day was going someone might have picked up the router bit and put it back where it belonged while you were walking back to where you left it. Ha!

I would have showed the guy your receipt and then walked off. What would he do? Tackle you?

I never go to Home Depot since Lowes is much closer to my house and many of the employees at Lowes know me by name. We talk and have friendly conversations. Any store with alot of employees is bound to have a few jerks working there and it easy to just ignorre them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Thank you all for your comments. 
Today is a new day, and I am not going to let the event of yesterday effect my mood today.
Actually, I have other health related issues today and don't want to dwell on the negative.
So I will dwell on the positive. Here is how I will handle it.

The man was doing his job, whether it be poorly or not.
If he had any doubts, he probably went after I left and seen the bit right where I left it. I know what some suggested, but I've done enough shopping in this particular store to know that the bit will probably stay in the exact same place I laid it until another customer picks it up or they have a regional manager come in. 
I did learn a few things since this. I have never had anyone ever even suggest I would steal something, so it was a new experience for me.
I should have handled it better yesterday. Going back to day would be beating a dead horse.

For starters, I hate Home Depot with a passion anyway. I go there for the same reason I go to another store I hate, Wal-Mart. It's a matter of convenience. It's usually in and out in a hurry. Well, it's gotten where that isn't true either. So my shopping there has only become habit. It is time to change that habit. I mentioned Hayden's Hardware in an earlier response. The funny thing about Hayden's in that is where I usually wind up at when I can't find what I need at Home Depot. Hayden's will be getting most of my business for now on.

We all know I'll be back to the Orange Nightmare for something though. There's no sense in denying it. When I do though and this scenerio happen, I will be following the advice of some here. If I change my mind on a purchase, it will get left at the register.

If security does ever accuse me of theft again, I won't take it. I realize now my key error. I stood there like an idiot out of shock. I won't be shocked next time since I know this is possible. I should have took him to the paint section to prove my innocence. I could have easily done it by simply walking to the paint section. He did'nt want to go there, but I'll bet if I had just started walking anyway he would have followed.

In the end, all the local Home Depot done was to alienate a regular customer. I won't spend as much money there now. If I get stopped again for a similar issue, I won't be as cooperative.

.

Again, thank you for all your comments. 
I think the biggest thing I needed was to vent to my online friends who might understand how I felt. 
I am the wiser now though and am on my toes to handle any future confrontations of this nature.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Hey William,
I'm glad to see that you are putting your behind forward, opps, I mean putting this behind you and moving forward. Yeah, that's what I meant!

I had a similar but totally different experience, many years ago.  I was stopped and questioned by the police, while walking home from work, one evening. They ask the standard (I'm guessing standard) questions, who , what, when, where, etcetera. Turns out they were looking for a "Suspicious Character" that was looking in windows and trying to enter residences. I, of course, fully cooperated as a "witness/complaintent" was driven by, in a police car, to ID me. Needless to say, I was not ID'd. While waiting for the "Viewing", I asked the officer, how my buddy, a detective on the force was doing. I try being extremely friendly & respectful of ALL officers of the law. Like I said, similar but totally different, just thought I'd share…....................


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Hi William, I wish I had the local hardware store like I did years ago, but they have all closed up forced out by the HD's and Lowes. I remmeber 20 years ago I had a local hardware stor not very big, but he had everything I ever needed, no matter how obscure, if it wasn't on display he would go down to the basement and return with it every time. Eventually he retired and his son took over and was not as good, then HD moved in and put him out of business, I still went to him somewhat out of habit but mostly because he was a nice guy and I saw his store getting less and less business, since I pretty much grew up in that place, I felt I owed him at least that.

Good luck on your next trip to the orange monster


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I would probably have gotten my dander up under the same circumstances. But…

On the occasions when I reconsider an item I've picked up I just leave it with the cashier when I check out. I figure that way it gets restocked more efficiently.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


When I worked at Menards, I was always told that we couldnt stop anyone from stealing unless we ACTUALLY physically saw them put something in their pocket, or try to conceal it. If we didnt see that, we couldnt stop them from leaving. Not sure if thats a law or a store policy?

Pretty ridiculous if you ask me - I know the guy is just doing his job, but how could he see you pick up the router bit, but totally missed you setting it back down?

I'd just let it go. I know its a crappy/uncomfortable situation, but you didnt steal….you didnt get caught stealing, no sense of causing yourself more stress by going back and complaining! Just get past it, and start thinking well again!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I'm sorry to hear of your unfortunate ordeal. some people do their jobs well, others think they are king-********************s. (excuse the explitive). some seem to be cocky. He shouldn't have been "lazy" to NOT walk to the paint dept. where you said you laid it. Seeing how you emptied your pockets, etc. that shoulda been good enuff. I wouldn't boycot the orange store because of it, but, I think I would visit the manager of the store, just to let him know that his security guard, even tho he is doing his job, had no right to act the way he did…...... my $.02


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


When you said it was Home Depot, I thought, no wonder. Those people from the very top down are not playing with a full deck. Ever since they announced that they are openly supporting the gays and lesbians and same sex marriage, I quit going to HD. A family minded store they're not. I'm sorry it happened to you, William. HD has enough competition so I I haven't gone there to help them use the profit from my money to help those perverts. If my comment didn't make any friends, it is still MHPO!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Hi William. Almost the exact same thing happened to me a few years ago at our local coop hardware store. I guess they had been getting a lot of shoplifting at the time so they hired a security person, a lady. The store was divided into two parts, groceries and hardware. My wife was doing the grocery shopping and I went to the hardware part to pass the time.

While there I saw some cutting disks I was sort of interested in. I took one or two down off the hanger and looked at them a long time thinking about whether I needed one or not. Eventually I decided not to buy one so I placed them back on the hanger. I was on my way back to the grocery section when the lady store detective stopped me, and asked me if I would mind emptying my pockets. I said sure.

I could have told her no, but like yourself I didn't want anyone thinking me a thief. On the other hand I had been shopping at this store for about 10 years and the manager is friends with some of my wife's family and he always gives us a wave of greeting when we see him. Like you she probably saw me on camera and thought I was suspicious because of the way I was behaving. And I suppose it did look suspicious.

After emptying all my pockets and showing her that I didn't steal anything I found my wife and went to the car. My wife was really mad when she heard what had happened and I have to admit that I did feel humiliated.

It was a awhile before I shopped for hardware there again and by the time I did, the detective lady and the security department was long gone, but the bad feeling lingers whenever I think about it (almost never), although I have no negative thoughts about the store or the folks who work there, or even the lady detective.

I don't think I would do anything different in the same situation again. I am proud of being honest, but humble enough to realize that other folks don't know that just by looking at me. I was never accused or physically restricted in this incident and I could have refused to cooperate and made the lady detective call the police and embarrassed her, but she was just trying to do her job, and it can't be too comfortable confronting a customer that way either. So all in all not a pleasant experience, but life goes on. As usual it is a small percentage of people (shoplifters in this case) who spoil things for the rest of us.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Feel better, *William*.

That's all I can think to say on the matter that hasn't already been well said, before…..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I was pretty shocked at Lowe's one time. I was wanting to purchase a nail gun and naturally you like to pick up something like that to see how it feels in your hand before you buy it. About a half of minute after I picked it up I heard on the loud speaker "SECURITY GOTO STAPLE GUN DISPLAY …..... SECURITY GOTO STAPLE GUN DISPLAY ….........SECURITY GOTO STAPLE GUN DISPLAY" I froze knowing that it must of been the alarm thing on that gun. I didn't do anything but pick it up to look at it. It had a chain on it anyways. Now what makes me mad is it took them 3 or 4 minutes to get there and there I stand listening to "SECURITY GOTO STAPLE GUN DISPLAY …..... SECURITY GOTO STAPLE GUN DISPLAY ….........SECURITY GOTO STAPLE GUN DISPLAY" over and over again and all of the customers within 50 ft were looking straight at me. All of a sudden about 4 or 5 clerks show up. I jokingly said "Don't shoot, I did it" with a big smile on my face. One of them said "Did what?"

Smile gone, I said "I picked the damn gun up, just picked it up to look at it to see if it is the one I want. I didn't pull on the cable and have no idea why the alarm went off. But I sure as hell don't appreciate being made to look like some common criminal in front of 15 or 20 customers….............................."

Anyways, no real harm done. It seems ridiculous to me in the first place for it to take that long to get there. I figured the worst thing to do was to walk off because then it would look like I was guilty so I just stayed there for 3 or 4 minutes with a bunch of people staring at me. Nobody apologized to me at all for the whole thing which also pissed me off and I told them so. Well, I thought to myself, that's the retail business these days.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Short of them throwing me out, I wouldn't have left until every router bit in the place was in the paint department…....


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


Okay, my story has nothing to do with security, but I think it tells you a little something about HD. I was poking around in tools one day, and another customer asks me if I have any suggestions of a tool to get for her husband. I asked her a few questions about what type of work he liked to do and how much she wanted to spend and then suggested an oscillating spindle sander. She said, "that's what my husband asked for, but when I asked the tool department guy for it, he said there's no such thing." I took her down the aisle and pointed them out. The clerk wasn't 20 feet away as I set one in her cart.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


I have had a few interesting conversations on many different things with the box stores.

When I go to buy trim or a stick of wood, I take my own hand saw with me. This is a short and very old saw that I keep very sharp. One lady wanted me to pay for it - manager was required.

If I pick something up and decide not to buy it, instead of putting it back, I give it to the register and tell him or her that I don't want it - they put it back.

Most of them are doing their jobs - ran into one guy - I went in an exit door, he stepped in front of me and asked where I was going - this was a Lowes, I told him Home Depot and walked past him. He followed me around the store at a distance. WHen I left, he was at the the door still watching me. I didn't buy anything and as I walked past him I said something like "putz". Then I went to Home Depot.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Offended At The Home Depot*
> 
> .


In California you can refuse to show your receipt unless it is a store you pay to use (I.e. Costco for one).

One retailer in my local area ask everyone for a receipt as they leave but California law prevails so their only recourse is to not allow you to shop there anymore which I believe would be hard to enforce as they would need to check an ID or photograph for that purpose. I doubt that they would ever resort to that as they get a public relations "black eye"!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Shop Improvements*

I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.

First of all, after swearing them off for what seemed like forever, I finally broke down and bought a hand plane at an estate sale a while back. I swore it was just going to be the one, just to say I owned one really.
Well, the reason I swore them off in the past was because they hurt my back to bad to use. Since then though, I have learned a little more about sharpening techniques. So, after I sharpened that one plane I bought to the point I could have shaved with it, it was a pleasure to use. 
I'll bet some of you hand plane junkies here already have an idea where this is heading.








Right to left:
#1. A Buck Bros. #5 I found at a flea market for five bucks. I have heard these planes are junk, but hey, I'm just starting in them. After cleaning up and sharpening though, it does a nice job based on my limited experience.
#2. I have no idea. I have found no markings on it besides a spot under the frog that says it's made in Indonesia. Other than that, I do know it i finicky as hell. It cuts good, but you just about have to tighten the blade down with a screwdriver. Setting the screw to where you can use the thumb lever allows the blade to move every time. I only paid two bucks for it though.
#3. From the information I have found so far this is a Sargent. The only other markings I foundis the numbers "409" under the frog. This is an excellent cutting plane.
#4. A Dunlap. This was the plane I started with a while back that I picked up at an estate sale for a buck.
#5. 
And #6. Two Windsor #33s. These two planes my wife bought me. I had been talking about them ever since I seen Stumpy Nub's video on them about turning them into scrub planes. She caught them on sale for eight bucks and bought me two of them. After sharpening them and testing them out, I'm not sure I'm going to go the Stumpy route on these. I love them just the way they are. 
#7. I don' even know what you call these little planes. It does a good job. It is stamped "Made In The USA". I don't like them though. I have large hands and arthritis in them. It is very uncomfortable to me to hold these.
#8, #9, and #10. These are what I call my mini planes. I'm not sure what the proper name for them are. I bought these at Harbour Freight a long time ago. After getting to enjoying these lately I hunted them down in all my junk and cleaned them up though. They do a good job I guess for what they are.

It is not an addiction though. I just like them.
And, for my buddy SuperD, the photo is taken with them all nestled all pretty like on top of some of the shavings I made playing with them as I was sharpening irons.

Next up is my new clamp rack. I done this one just for the sake of doing it. Most of my clamps I've always kept standing in a corner. I decided to build this onto my table to hold them all in one place so I could easily get to them without all the falling clamps like I've been getting from the stand in the corner method. 
I had built something like this once before, way back when. The weight of the clamps tore the corners loose though. 








I didn't have the Stumpy Nubs box joint machine then though.








With these quarter inch box joints, this rack is much more sturdier than the one I had before. I think it'll last pretty good. We will see.

And moving on…...

I admire all the fancy smancy workbenches I see people building. They are absolutely beautiful. I don't want one though. I've always liked my table with the particle board screwed done to it. I like it for the plain reason that I don't care what happens to it. I can destroy it working on it and the worst case scenerio is that I have to find another table on the side of the road to make another work bench out of. I paint on it, write measurements on it, pound on it. I even bolt things to it if needed. If the top layer of particle board gets in too bad of shape, I just throw on a new layer, put some screws in it, and keep on going. 
I did want some improvements though.
So recently I threw together some shelves under it.
















Then I wanted me an end vice on it. I couldn't find a commercially available one that would cover the end of my four foot wide table though. If I had, I couldn't afford it. Let me make this clear. I am broke. I am so broke right not that if the steam boat was nickel a ride, I'd have to run up and down the bank singing aint that nice. So I had to get around this little problem with things I had available.








My shop made, four foot, twin screw, pipe clamp, end vice.








I made a wedge system under the table to accomodate sliding the pipes out to near the depth I want without having to have help holding the releases on each side. 
This consists of a block of wood that is slotted to be moveable, while still being held under the table. A half inch behind that, there is another block that is immobile. There is a wedge that is also slotted and held under the table that wedges between those two blocks, pushing the release.








To pull it out, you just hit the wedge on each side of the table with your hand and pull it out far enough to put your work piece in.








It comes out far enough to accomodate a five foot wide work piece. So it will definately hold anything I'll ever need it too. 








The pipes go through holes under the table to prevent sag when pulled way out. I had runners under the particle board that I ran holes through to allow this. The table is plenty heavy enough to hold up the vice's weight plus anything you wish to put in the vice. 








Pull your wedges out, push the vice plate against your workpiece, and tighten up. Then you're good to go.

Oh, if anyone notices the extra holes cut in the outer vice plate, they are there for a reason. I put them there as conversation points. I did not measure wrong and cut holes in the wrong place.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


I love the vise. Man you could put my big head in it. William good to see you bouncing around. Such things you have accomplished. The planes look fancy in that glamor shot. The clamp rack should never rack. the bench is beter with a bit of storage and you most of all are happier. Nice job friend!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


good to see you are getting something done william

and some of your builds are just genius

pace yourself
it's what's for dinner
for guys like us


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


*William* love the blog on your work bench,looks like a little hand plane addiction to me. those guys on '' Hand Plane of Your Dreams'' thread said it happens to folks  nice shaving.

love that vice set up .

oh yea i got lots of those conversation points  glad you feeling better my friend knew you would be back at it as soon as you could .great job and work bench


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Thanks guys.

Patron,
It seems that these days I have bad times no matter what I do, so I try to make the most of my time when I'm able.

Super,
I figured you'd like that shot of the planes.
I set that shot up with you pecifically in mind.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Plane center fold! I love it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Super blog William.
I feel the same about a bench - layout table. Those fancy ones look very nice but like you, I prefer something you can go to war with and expect to get damaged and repaired. If I had one of those "perfect" benches, I'd be too scared to use it.
I am so glad that you have been able to work in the shop and add some necessary useful projects, well done.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Nice job.
Full steam ahead!!!
I really like the end vise, great use of what-cha-got.
Glad you are feeling better and being productive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


No, Eddie.
It is not an addiction.
I am not addicted. 
I can quit anytime I want to.
I really want to find me one of those HUGE smoothers.
I can quit anytime I want to though.

Thanks Rex. 
I like my old work bench. I am in full agreement with you. I asked someone once what they'd do if they accidentally drilled holes in their workbench (one of those fancy ones). I was told that they'd never drill holes on their workbench without their work piece being supported with another board to prevent that. I can't do it. I just want to throw what I want down on the table and have at it. 
You probably already see where I've spilled paints and finishes on it too. The only requirement there is to spread the spill out so there are no high spots. Also, I may have to hit it with a sander one in a while to clear spots for me to write measurements on. I can't keep up with a pencil. When I lose my table (where I write measurements often) then it's time for me to quit wood working.

DIY, I got the idea for the vice from an old copy of ShopNotes. When I started doing it though I couldn't remember which copy it was in. I have a lot of them. I tried finding it briefly. Then I said to hell with it. It isn't rocket science. So I ran with the idea and done it my way.


----------



## flintbone (Oct 4, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


William, I'm glad to see you are back in the shop.
I always enjoy seeing your work.
Hang in there and have fun.
flint


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Good luck today at the docs William.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Very inventive idea for that vise William. Gr8 collection of one handplane you have goin there too.. hahaha


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Morning fellas.
Thank you for your compliments.

Roger.
I'm not collecting them.
Why?
You got some you want to part with?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


WOW someone's been busy! Looking good!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


You are sure getting a lot done in spite of your health issued and I admire that kind of initiative William. Also you have shown great resourcefulness in making your own machine tools. I expect you will also use those great hand planes when you are able. Keep up the good work!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Thank ya'll for the compliments.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


That's what I'm talkin about! Nice, practical solutions on the cheap. You're my kinda guy (except for the hand plane collection). That concerns me. You do realize that there is no cure for that, don't you?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Improvements*
> 
> I had my first full day in the shop yesterday in over a week. Most of you know that my health sometimes slows me down. However, when I'm back at it, I get back at it at full speed ahead.
> I don't have a project necessarily, so I thought I'd type up this blog and tell what I have done the last few days.
> ...


Sure there's a cure gfadvm. 
Just don't buy no more.
And as long as I don't see any good deals on them, I won't buy no more.

I like making my own shop tools and solutions. I was thinking the other day that most of 2012 so far has been shop made tools and such.
Just off the top of my head, here's the projects I've built this year for shop use.
Band saw
scroll saw
pantograph
large pantograph
box joint machine
dovetail machine
clamp rack
end vice
12" disk sander
lathe tool carousel
circle jig for router (large and small)

I think that's all, but I was on woodgears.ca this morning and seen something else that caught my attention.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Some Things Just Aint Right*









Some of you who read my ramblings know that I have been setting up my second shop build bandsaw to make curved cuts, giving me one for curves and one for resawing.
The only thing I have been lacking is a blade. I have an extra resaw blade, but since noone locally carries a 105" blade, I had to order one for curved cuts because, as I found out, a resaw blade does not do this very well.








So I ordered a quarter inch wide blade. After reading reviews, here and elsewhere, I settled on getting the Timber Wolf blade. Everyone seems to agree that they are quality blade.
So I placed my order and waited.








It arrived amazingly fast. I placed my order online Friday. So I wasn't expecting it until the middle of the week at the earliest, especially with today being the Monday after Thanksgiving. So I was surprised when it came in today.
I opened the box to find it, not wrapped in the fancy orange paper I usually see from Highland, where I ordered it from, but wrapped in newspaper. 
I unwrapped this and got quite angry. 
No I wasn't angry because it was wrapped in newspaper. Times are hard. Anything that keeps the blade from rattling around and cutting the box open I guess worked. 
You don't see what I'm angry about?








How about now?
Doesn't that just make one bite ten penny nails in two?
What?
Still nothing?
I'll give you an even close look then.








See now?
Who in the world does that?
That just aint right. 
I think I'm going to call up that company and raise cane.
Why would anyone send out a paper with the crossword already done?

.

In all seriousness though. I've only tested the blade for a few minutes. So I won't write up a review or anything at the moment. It seems to be a very good blade. As a matter of fact, it cuts cleaner, and with a smaller radius circle, than my old Craftsman saw could have ever dreamed of. 
I think I'm going to like this much better than what I've been using.
And I think I can even forgive them enough to go find my own crossword.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! That is FUNNY! You should definitely call them and demand a clean crossword!

I am confused tho….I thought Highland sells the Wood Slicer, not the Timber Wolf??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct. I checked my receipt, and it did not come from Highland.
I must have messed up because I was so upset by the crossword.
I bought it from here.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had me going, you nut.
That was almost as funny as Rex's noise.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can never compete with Rex on BS.
I won't even try.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William,
You CAN compete with Rex on BS. That is as long as BS stands for *B*and*S*aw!!!

I do have a question regarding the completed crossword puzzle. Was it correct???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Randy.
I was too fumed to even check to make sure they got it correct.
As I was unwrapping the blade and seen a crossword, I started looking forward to going and sitting on the crapper while I completed it.
What a disappointment.
Now I've held it in all day and will probably be constipated for at least a week.
It's their fault.
I think next time I will order by phone and request an unfinished crossword.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i know two guys who have sniffed the lacquer thinner to long…lol…..yea pretty funny William, who is sick enough to do that to a wood worker…lol…good luck, ive heard there great blades..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William its hard to match wits with Rex ,but you hold your own ,but thoses cut you showed are impressive looks like a win to me, and put that cross word puzzel down . he got 67 down wrong ,makes me mad to just see one like that completely done


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grizz, from what I can tell, this blade is going to be a winner. With the craftsman, the saw did not warrant buying a good blade for, so I simply purchased Olsons from a local store. They did well enough for rough work, but for detail work, I always moved to my scroll saw, which of course was slow. This blade cuts with precision, quickly, and clean cuts. I think I'll like it. Let me get some miles on it and I'll do a proper review of it.

Eddie, I think I should glue the puzzle to wood, cut it into pieces, mail some of it back to the company, and tell them I'm holding the rest of it for the ransom of an uncompleted crossword.

Little known fact.
I've been making jokes, but I was actually a little disappointed when I seen it done. I am a crossword junkie.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a good chuckle out of that one

I get my Timber Wolf blades from Grizzly. They always seemed reasonably priced so I have not done any price checking to compare. I have always had good service from Grizzly so that also gains my loyalty.

I have been pretty happy with the performance of the Timber Wolf blades on my 17" bandsaw, but I made the mistake of buying some Olson blades last time. The local dealer assured me they were competitive in quality and performance to the Timber Wolf blades. I can assure you they are NOT and I regret buying them. I won't have to wait long to replace them since they are pretty much crap and won't last anyways.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to dig the receipt back out for an exact price Todd. I will do that if you want. The price from Suffolk though was right around thirty bucks with the shipping, if that helps. If it does nearly as good as the Wood Slicer I bought from Highland woodworking, it'll be well worth that price.

I have had, like many, a long hard road with band saw blades, and finding anything I find worth the cost. 
I agree completely with you that Olson blades are crap. I originally bought that brand for two reasons. It was available locally in 80" length for the Craftsman saw I was using. I also thought they'd be good since I have come to trust Olson scroll saw blades. I have found nothing that compares to the Olson pinned scroll saw blades I use on my Craftsman scroll saw.
I almost am tempted to keep the old Craftsman and buy a quality blade for it just to see what it would do then. I don't think I need three band saws though.

I have heard of a Pro version of Olson band saw blades. From my experience with the ones I've bought locally though, I don't think I'd have enough confidence in them to pay what I've seen them for, which is comparable to the Timber Wolf prices.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be interested in hearing how it compares to the Wood Slicer from Highland. I have never used the Wood Slicer but it was on the "recommended" list & supposedly better than the Timber Wolf. I have not got around to trying one yet.

Here is a link to the Grizzly page with 80in blades.

I understand the convenience of buying locally. You need it - hop in the car & go get it. That was one of the main reasons I was willing to try the Olson blade and, like most people, I am willing to try different products.

I paid as much for the regular Olson blades locally as I do the Timber Wolf blades from Grizzly. The only savings I got was shipping.

Interesting that Olson makes such a great scroll saw blade, sad their bandsaw blades do not compare.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm using a half inch wood slicer on one saw for resawing.
I'm using a quarter inch blade on the other saw for curved cuts. 
So it'll be hard to compare the two since I'm using them with different objectives.
I will do a full review of both blades after I've put some more miles on them though.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been using the Timber Wolf blades and really like them…I'm with Todd on the Olson blades …..I've used the Olson scroll saw blades but like the Fly Dutchman blades….I get my Timber Wolf blades from PSwood.com…cost less, fast service…


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blade probably would have gotten to you even quicker if they had not stopped to do the crossword puzzle .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, I prefer Flying Dutchman blades myself. Hoever, my old Craftsman that I use for larger stuff only uses pinned end blade, which FD does not make (that I'm aware of). The best pinned end blades I have found are Olsons.

For added confusion,
I like Olson pinned end blades. I had found some old plain end blades at a resale shop made by Olson and liked them. So I ordered a gross of the same model number Olsons from a website. They turned out to be as much crap as their band saw blades. Before I used them all, about half the blades broke simply by applying tension. The rest of the blades I used broke pretty quickly. I only got about a half dozen through the gross before I gave up and threw them away. It wouldn't have taken me that long if I hadn't have had to wait for some new Flying Dutchmans to arrive.
So, Olson Band saw blades are crap. Plain end scroll saw blades are crap. Pinned end scroll saw blades are the best I've found. 
That makes no sense.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L2L,
I think the guys at the factory started the crossword. 
They didn't finish it.
So the guys in shipping worked one it.
They packed it in a box with a apology letter to me attached to the front of the box about my half finished crossword.
Then the mail person seen the letter, opened the box, finished the crossword, threw the letter away knowing I'd blame the company I ordered from, and sealed everything back up.
It's a conspiracy of epic proportions.

The voices told me so.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny, I don't care who ya are…... Just have em send you another newspaper with an un-did puzzle.. LOL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Some Things Just Aint Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's way beyond that now Roger.
I'm trying to figure out a way to get the supreme court to take up my case.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Seriously Scientific Stuff*

I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly. 
All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.

Today, while watching that coat of polyurethane dry, I thought of an interesting scientifically experiment to do concerning the poly. 
1. Slap on a thin coat on a scrap piece of wood.
2. Go in the yard and break off a piece of browning, dead blade of grass.
3. Lay the board beside the blade of grass. 
4. Pull out some measuring tool, a tape measure, a micrometer, a banana, and a carrot.
5. Attatch the tape measure on your belt. 
6. Set up the micrometer to measure dead grass growth.
7. Eat the carrot and banana.
8. Go find a pad of paper and a pencil.
9. Put the pencil behind your ear to look smart.
10. Throw the pad of paper in the fire. It's drafty in a large shop.
11. Test the board every fifteen minutes by licking it. Tastes bad.
12. Check the dead grass blade growth every fifteen minutes.
13. When the finish on the board no longer tastes bad or makes the room spin, write down the results.

It is official in my highly scientifically experiment.
In a cool shop, Minwax Gloss Poyurethane dries at about the same rate as a brown, dead blade of grass grows.

Inquiring minds wanted to know.
Maybe I should use my respirator more often.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


So what color is the summer time roll around table thingy???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


i tried that experiment where you messed up was the banana , ,use a apple and you will find better results ,now where did i put that cap for my glue bottle


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


having worked construction 
where speed is all important

a little dusting of sawdust works

when you can blow it off
the poly is dry

best to do this on a different board
every 15 minutes 
so you can see which one is dry


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


David, If you get enough sawdust on there it will protect the finish…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


So what does Minwax Gloss Poyurethane taste like and are there other flavor combinations available?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


Marty, the summer time roll around table thingy is rainbow colored, since I use it for paint, stain, finish, and pretty much anything I need to be able to roll out of the way.

Eddie, but I like bananas.

Patron, I'll have to add that into my scientific experiment next time.

Actually, I got a late start today and knew when I applied the first coat that it would be tomorrow before I could get the second coat done. There just wasn't going to be enough time for it to dry enough for me to sand and recoat today. 
However, I tried to think of a funny way to express my boredom of today. In the winter, I can't do much while waiting on finish besides keep the fire stoked.
I did sharpen some chisels and plane irons today. Other than that, all I done was drank a lot of coffee and thumb through the new WoodCraft catalog that came in the mail today. 
I seen some things in that calalog I really liked. Then I went and opened up my book where I keep up with my bank account. It laughed at me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


Well Randy, Minwax Gloss Polyurethane tastes just like Minwax Satin Polyurethane. 
It's got a taste all it's own.
You ought to try it sometime. 
It also makes a great marinade for steaks.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


you are fuzzy sharp tonight marty

you are saying i'd be better off to use
old wet particle board for these projects

it already has the look
and i can just pour the poly on
and use a fork to spread it

i like it !


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


Does it add a woody flavor our is it more of a "sweet & sour" thing going on???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Seriously Scientific Stuff*
> 
> I've been working on a table. Everything is done except for the clear finish. I'm using Minwax gloss polyurethane. During the summer months, I would apply a coat, roll it on a rollaround table thingy I have into the front room, and spend my time working on something else while that coat dries. Well, it is not the summer months, and I can't do that. No, instead, I have to keep the drying project on my main work table and keep a fire going to keep it warm enough for the finish to dry properly.
> All this gives me plenty of time to watch finish dry. It also gives me time to come up with interesting things to fill that time.
> ...


No it doesn't add a woody flavor. 
You have to keep sawdust in your salt shaker for the woody flavor.
I keep oak, pecan, pine, and cherry on my table.
What?
Noone else likes sawdust seasoning?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Newest Addition*









If you read the title of this post, you may be thinking I made a tool purchase. No, this is much more special. There has been a new addition to the family. 
You remember the boat cradle I made a while back for my soon coming grandchild?
That's Dorothy, my grand daughter. She was born on Thursday and weighed seven pounds and fifteen ounces. 
She is already proving to be a grandpa's baby. I am already learning the advantages of grandchildren over children. The first time I held Dorothy in the hospital, she made a surprise in her diaper. When this happened with my own kids, it was time to change it. As grandpa though, as long as they are around, I just handed her to one of her parents. 
I wouldn't really do it, but I have been threatening my son that, as soon as she's old enough, I'm going to load her up on chocolate and Coca-Cola, and send her home to them.
Ah! The joys of being a grandparent.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you as a Grandpaw, and to the new parents. Such a precious gift of life. Grand children are awesome. I have 7 now. I've came to that same conclusion of what you said, we shoulda had the Grandkids first…. LOL Dorothy looks very happy, and content in her new boat bed. A super nice build, btw.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations 
to you and the family

what a joy !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Roger.
I'd type more, but it is hard with one hand. She's asleep on my arm because noone else could get her to calm down. Like i said, a grandpa's baby.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank david


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is a beauty william, ahhh there is nothing more wonderful for a family then to greet a new member..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great to see the boat finally has the proper "crew"!!!

Congrats to you and the family.
I wish Dorothy all the luck in the world….
She'll need it being related to you!!! ;^)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already told you how beautiful I thought she was but it bears repeating: she is an absolute doll!

My oldest granddaughter adores me and my youngest cries every time she sees me! Oh well, at least one likes me!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all fellas.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful little project!

The boat cradle is very nice too.

what I wouldn't give for a grand kid…...tad jealous. big smile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your grandpahood. It makes being a parent worthwhile ;-))


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and family…..hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!
You are a blessed man.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations William, now go spoil them!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats William!!! I say many more projects in your future for her 

CtL


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and the whole happy family. She's beautiful. Great job on that crib, too.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks beautiful in her cradle. It's so nice to have all of the fun and none of the bother.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and the parents of your new granddaughter William. She's real cut.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Grandpa!
Love that crib!!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations William! She is Adorable!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wonderful William, she looks so cozy in there. Congrats!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Newest Addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all so much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Trailing Behind*

Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.








Bearpie, and his wife, visited my shop. He and his wife was passing through all the way from their home in Florida. 
I always love visits from people, especially fellow wood workers. Bearpie, and his lovely wife, are what we call around these parts, good people. I hope they both feel welcome enough to stop again if they ever pass this way again. 








You all know how much I have been blessed with different woods from all over for my turning obsession I have fallen in to. Bearpie brought me some beautiful wood from his shop. There is so much that I can't remember them all sitting here at the computer. I know there is plenty of rosewood, tulip wood, lace wood, and a lot of others. The ones that have really caught my eye though are the different pieces of burl and spalted wood in the mix. I can't wait to see how some of these turn out on the lathe.








This is a jig I've worked on a tiny bit at a time. I mean I've had to make a cut here, drill a hole there. I should have been able to whip this together in an hour or two. Instead it has taken close to two weeks.








The jig is fully adjustable for running a router on for some pen boxes I plan on making. That in itself is a long story. To shorten it, I've taken parts of several different designs I've seen and am trying to come up with something I can do quickly and easily. Later I plan on branching out into fancier boxes. For now though, I want to make something I can offer to pen buyers at a cheap price to go along with pens they buy as gifts. However, I want to keep time and cost low enough that it will be something worthwhile for people to get. This helps me out because, in the future, I hope to sell more pens online. Wrapping these boxes for shipping will be quicker and easier than the makeshift packaging techniques I've been using. 








Here is the first test piece. With some fine tuning, and another jig for hinge replacement, these will make for some nice, but cheap to sell, boxes. They will be held closed with magnets. I hope I can show you a better example real soon.
.
That's it. It isn't much for a couple of weeks is it? Well, that's the way the cookie crumbles. I hope to get more shop time soon. When I do, I'll be sure to post my latest ramblings.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I miss your "ramblings". They are always an entertaining read!

Sorry you are not getting shop time….
But that's what happens when you throw a newborn into the mix.
Enjoy your "grampa time", the shop will be there, along with all that gorgeous gifted wood, when you have the time and energy!!!

Oh, yeah…..
Nice jig!!!

TTFN….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


i was wondering where you got off to, i thought maybe you had gone on a walk about…i knew you would pop up, what a really nice haul of wood you have gotten there….i might have to see if i can get bearpie to stop by here in alabama. lol….take care and get some rest..lol…i doubt that will ever happen…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.
Things are getting back down to earth, slowly but surely.
The only thing that seems to aggrevate me the most is, all this I've done in the last couple of weeks, I used to be able to take care of in a couple of days.
I don't know if that means I'm getting old, or if I'm just getting forgetful.
It does seem sometimes that I don't know if I'm coming or going.

Anyway, if all goes well, I'll be back in the shop making plenty of dust soon enough.
Ya'll know I'm already contemplating what projects I want to build for Dorothy (the grand baby).


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


William, Glad to see you got some shop time. But I am thinking that Grandpa time is a great thing. Look forward to your ramblings starting back up and those projects for Dorothy as well. I am sure she will be getting some nice stuff.

CtL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Enjoy that grampaw time while you can.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Lookin good gramps!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Thanks William for the excellent write up. I must say that I truly enjoyed the short visit with you and am very much impressed with what you have done in your shop with what you have. My wife and I thank you from the bottom of our hearts for the beautiful plaque you made us take with us! We have not had time yet to truly take a good look at it as we are taking a quite lengthy travel and exploration of a good part of the USA! I promise that once we are settled for a couple of days with friends we will take it out of the wrapper and give it a good study to truly appreciate the time you spent on making this gift! Again, heart felt thanks to you! I was honored to present you a few pieces of wood and glad to do so. You have made some amazing pieces and although I did not study them at length, I could easily see that a lot of time went into making each and every one of them. Yes I noticed more than you think I did! Take care my friend!


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Congrats on becoming a grandpa! Very nice of your fiends to share wood. I'm sure whatever you make will be great, can't wait to see them.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new addition to the family gramps. I wish Bearpie had made that trip via Norway. A great choice of nice woods! I like the pen box idea, it looks great.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Having Grndbabies is always a busy time… lol Have fun William. You'll be watching her graduate in a few weeks. That's a mighty fine jif for makin holders for those fine writin tools.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your kind words.

Bearpie, thank you, and always know you're welcome to come back. That goes for anyone passing through near Vicksburg, MS. I love getting company from my fellow wood workers.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Trailing Behind*
> 
> Well, as my friends, family, and regular readers know, my granddaughter was born on the twenty fifth of last month. Since then, so much has been going on around here that by the time the day is through, I haven't felt up to the Internet, or the shop, or pretty much anything but going to bed. To make a long story short, what follows is all that I have done as far the shop goes since the day the baby was born.
> 
> ...


Now that was cool. I love it when Jocks get together.
Nice job guys.


----------

